# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Nach RPE und Androgenblokade steigt PSA

## Hvielemi

Nach der RPE erwies sich mein PK als:     pT3b pN1 M0  Gleason 4+5=9a

Nach dieser bösen Überraschung im August 2010 wurde dann eine 'adjuvante' Androgenblockade eingeleitet, 6 Monate mit Lucrin, dann dann Wechsel auf Zoladex für 3 Monate, gesamthaft also 9 Monate, Sept. 2010 bis Juni 2011.

*PSA Mitte September 0.09ng/ml* und heute, *Mitte Januar 0.56ng/ml*

Naja, wenn es nach der Praxisassistentin des Landarztes ging, die ich heute während der Mittagspause von einer sonnigen Schneeschuhwanderung mit Freunden  anrief, ist "alles in Ordnung, nur 0.56". 
(Achje, die Arme war sich wohl nicht im klaren, dass das keine Vorsorge-, sondern eine Nachsorgeuntersuchung war ;-)

Also Weniger wäre wohl schöner.
Aber wie ist denn nun dieser Anstieg auf das sechsfache innert 4 Monaten einzuordnen?
 Obwohl ich in dem Forum gesucht habe, habe ich mir keine Meinung bilden können (Mit dem Urologen werde ich noch sprechen).

Danke für Hinweise
Hvielemi

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn das 3-Monatsspritzen waren, ist ihre Wirkung im Herbst 2011 abgeklungen und das Testosteron lässt die verbliebenen Prostata(krebs)zellen wieder produzieren.
Aussagefähiger wäre gewesen, Testosteron mit bestimmen zu lassen.
Dann wüsste man was.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Entscheidung wie man weiter macht ist schwierig.

Es gibt prinzipiell 3 Optionen:
a) Hormontherapie alleine weiter
b) Hormontherapie weiter und dazu Bestrahlung
c) gar nichts machen

Mit Option c werden Sie nicht glücklich, das ist ein GS9 Tumor und der PSA wird vermutlich schnell nach oben schiessen. Option a hatte gut gewirkt, man kann diesen Weg sicherlich wieder gehen. Es ist allerdings eine palliative Behandlung und wie lange die Hormontherapie bei einem GS9 hält ist schwer zu sagen. Option b hätte noch das Potential eine kurative Behandlung anzubieten, allerdings ist es gut möglich, dass es eine Übertherapie mit wenig Einfluss aufs Überleben hat, da Mikrometastasen in Knochen bei einem GS9 gut vorstellbar sind.

----------


## Hvielemi

@LudwigS und Dr. Daniel Schmidt

Danke für die raschen Antworten.
Hilfreich war insbesondere dies:




> Es gibt prinzipiell 3 Optionen:


Meine etwas längere Antwort ist leider in der Vorschau-Funktion abgestürzt, 
und jetzt läuft mir die Zeit davon.
Ich werde die Antwort, die ich noch im Kopf habe, morgen neu schreiben.

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-

Da ich selber in ähnlicher Lage bin, allerdings ohne REP, möchte ich Dir meine Sicht der Dinge mitteilen.

Ein Gleason 4+5 ist zunächst nur die Benennung für ein hohes Mass der Entartung von Prostatazellen. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn dies nicht einherginge mit schnellem Wachstum und der erhöhten Gefahr der Metastasierung, die wahrscheinlich auch schon eingesetzt hat aber klinisch noch nicht nachweisbar ist. Das ist nun eine den ganzen Körper betreffende Situation. 
Ich halte es deshalb für einen Fehler, hier nur urologiscxh therapierend vorzugehen.

Dein Krebs besteht aus geringer entdifferenzierten Zellen, die mit einer Hormontherapie beseitigt werden können. Aber ein Anteil des Krebses besteht schon aus hochgradig entdifferenzierten Zellen, bei denen die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt. Diese Krebszellen wachsen schneller, geben aber weniger PSA ab als die anderen oder gar kein PSA. Der PSA-Wert verliert bei hohem Gleason daher an Aussagekraft. 
In dieser Konstellation wird der PSA Wert nach Beendigung einer Hormontherapie schnell wieder ansteigen, aber nach Erreichen eines Plateaus wird die Kurve sich etwas abflachen, nachdem wieder hormonsensitive, also gering entdifferenzierte Krebszellen nachgewachsen sind. 
Perspektivisch kann es deshalb keine sinnvolle Therapie sein, eine auf Dauer angelegte Hormontherapie zu beginnen, weil man damit nur die unbehandelbare, am schnellsten wachsende und letztendlich tödlich wirkende Komponente des Krebses zurückbehält. Langzeituntersuchungen haben auch gezeigt, dass diese Zellen im Zellverbund sich langsamer vermehren als wenn man sie sich durch dauernde Hormontherapie in Reinkultur erhält. 
Ich habe deshalb eine auf Dauer angelegte Hormontherapie abgelehnt und mir in den vergangenen Jahren ein 3-Monats-Depot nur geben lassen, wenn Bescherden mich geplagt haben oder ich nach einigen Harnwegsoperationen vorübergehend Erholung brauchte. 
Den einzigen von mir vorgespeicherten leider in englischer Sprache gehaltenen wissenschaftlichen Text hierzu will ich hier gern kopieren, aber es gibt eine Reihe weiterer Schriften, die ich gerne auf Rückfrage nenne.
As far as a tumor contains a single, hormone-dependent cell population, androgen deprivation will result in excellent clinical response with shrinking of the tumor, release of pain, etc. In a tumor composed of hormone-dependent and independent parts, androgen deprivation will initially also result in good clinical response, corresponding to the size of the hormone-dependent part of the tumor. Elimination of the hormone-dependent part of the tumor may, however, have the adverse effect, that the hormone-independent part of the tumor, now without competition from its brother, gains advantages in growth conditions.
Grossly aneuploid, moderately or poorly differentiated tumors are hormone-independent. Androgen deprivation eliminates hormone-dependent parts of the tumor. The result is more rapid progression to disseminated disease and significantly shorter survival of these patients compared to untreated patients.

(Tribukait, Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application, page 74, Basel, 1993)

Wie schon eingangs erwähnt, sollten aber auch weitere schulmedizinische und komplementärmedizinische Massnahmen in Betracht gezogen werden, da es bei hohem Gleason sehr wichtig ist, das Immunsystem stark zu halten, gegen Metastasen vorzubeugen und auf die Knochengesundheit zu achten. Zur Vorbeugung gegen Knochenmetastasen habe ich jahrelang ein Bisphosphonat genommen, dieses aber jetzt abgesetzt. Ich beginne nun eine Therapie mit Prolia. Du findest vielfältige Hinweise zum Erhalt der Knochengesundheit im Unterforum Androgenentzugstherapien, insbes. die ausführlichen Beiträge von Lowroad. Für das Immunsystem gelten eigentlich dieselben Regeln wie für Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen: Kein rotes Fleisch, wenig Fett und Zucker, viel Obst und Gemüse; sowie tägliche Bewegung. Kein Rauchen, damit die Lunge nicht anfällig wird. Kein oder nur massvoll Alkohol. An Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln nehme ich Omega-3 Öl, Olivenöl, Selen, Vit.D und Vit.A sowie Mariendistel für den Erhalt der Lebergesundheit. Gezielt gegen Metastasen versuche ich z.Zt. MCP = modifiziertes Citrus Pektin und homöopathisch das Mittel Amanita phalloidis. Aber das ist keineswegs eine allgemeingültige Rezeptur.

Du hättest schulmedizinisch und konform mit den urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien natürlich die Möglichkeit, nach Unwirksamwerden der Hormontherapie eine Hormon-Ersatz-Therapie zu beginnen oder eine Chemotherapie. 
Das kannst Du alles mit Deinem Arzt besprechen, aber ich wollte Dir nur mitteilen, dass es auch bei hohem Gleason weiterreichende und Erfolg versprechende Behandlungsweisen gibt.

Gruß und alles Gute

Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn das 3-Monatsspritzen waren, ist ihre Wirkung im Herbst 2011  abgeklungen und das Testosteron lässt die verbliebenen  Prostata(krebs)zellen wieder produzieren.


Ja, ich weiss. Im September hatte sich meine Testoresonproduktion offensichtlich noch nicht so richtig erholt, während jetzt so was wie Lebensgefühl zurückgekommen ist. Erst am nächsten PSA-Wert wird man einen Trend ablesen können. Eine weitere Versechsfachung innert 4 Monaten erhoffe ich mir nicht ...




> Es gibt prinzipiell 3 Optionen:
> a) Hormontherapie alleine weiter
> b) Hormontherapie weiter und dazu Bestrahlung
> c) gar nichts machen


Nun, die Option c) ist umkehrbar und entspricht damit im Grunde der Option a):
Wenns zu viel wird, wieder mit der Androgenblockade draufhauen.
Die Vorbehalte dazu hat Reinardo dargelegt, und haben Sie, Herr Dr. Schmidt, auch angedeutet: So ein GS9 scheint ein Raubtierzu sein, auch wenn er gegenwärtig vollkommen unauffällig ist.

Option b) wiederum ist ein Pokerspiel mit unbekannten Karten:
Eine (geringe) Aussicht auf Heilung bestehe: Ja, das hab ich schon mal gesagt bekommen, als man präoperativ von GS7 ausgegangen war. 
Die Strahlentherapie könnte aber, selbst wenn sie 'heilte', die Kontinenz schädigen, die Harnröhre, Darm und andere Organe könnten kapputgestrahlt werden. Oder das Ganze könnte sich hinterher als ebenso zwecklos erweisen wie die OP, weil sich Metastasen weiss nicht wo befinden.

Ich war noch nie gut im Pokern ...

So, wie es aussieht, neige ich dazu, die Androgenblockade zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt wieder aufzunehmen. Dass die lebensverlängernd sei, ist ja sehr fraglich, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann damit die Lebensqualität verbessert werden. Wohl auf Kosten eines krasseren Verlaufes dann, wenn die hormonunabhängigen Krebszellen überwiegen werden.

Ha, so muss ich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Verunsicherung wählen zwischen Lebensqualität und Lebenszeit? 
Je nun, ich lebe: 
Ich habe den Landarzt gestern von einer fünfstündigen Schneeschuhwanderung aus angerufen. Als es nicht so gut ging während der AHT, haben wir eben kürzere Wanderungen gemacht, oder meine Freunde haben während meinem Mittagsschlaf noch einen naheliegenden Gipfel bestiegen.
Schlecht ist das nicht, ich fahre damit weiter, zu leben, ohne mir die Suppe von einem steigenden PSA versalzen zu lassen.

Wenn es dann eben wieder zu einer weiteren Episode AHT kommen muss oder einer anderen Therapie, werde ich eben das schätzen zu wissen, was dann noch bleibt.

Wie leidensfähig ich sein werde, wenn es dann mal nicht mehr um theoretische Überlegungen, Müdigkeit und ein paar Wallungen geht, sondern um massive Verluste an Lebensqualität wie Erschöpfung, Schmerzen oder Immobilität, weiss ich nicht. 
Ich hab die 'Notbremse' bereitgestellt, und auch bei EXIT bin ich dabei. 
Dass ich das brauchen werde, will ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber es ist enorm beruhigend, zu wissen, dass ich mein Lebensende zumindest theoretisch selbst beeinflussen kann. 

Vor den Schwerbetroffenen, die hier im Forum berichten, verneige ich mich in höchster Achtung. Ich bitte sie um Entschuldigung, dass ich so flapsig von 'Notbremse' geschrieben habe. Den Wert des Lebens wird man wohl erst dann wirklich gewahr, wenn er massiv in Frage gestellt wird.

Carpe Diem!
Hvielemi


PS@Reinardo:
Danke für die Darlegung der weiten Palette von Optionen!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Das Risiko für dauernde Schäden/Beschwerden nach einer Strahlentherapie ist gering. Ich schätze es irgendwo bei 3-5% in Ihrem Fall ein.

Die Chance für ein Heilung durch eine Bestrahlung ist hingegen deutlich höher. Daher ist es Ihre Entscheidung, ob sie wenig wahrscheinliche Nebenwirkungen für mehr wahrscheinliche Heilung riskieren wollen.

Ich würde es in Ihrem Fall riskieren.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Daher ist es Ihre Entscheidung, ob sie wenig wahrscheinliche Nebenwirkungen für mehr wahrscheinliche Heilung riskieren wollen.


Danke für diese knackige Kurzformel.
Mein Urologe operiert gerade weitere Leidensgenossen und wird zurückrufen, sobald er wieder in der Praxis ist.
Mal sehen, wie das ganz grosse Ärzte-Karussell in Schwung kommt.

Für eine allfälige Strahlentherapie mit vielen Sitzungen würde ich mich wohl nach St. Gallen orientieren, denn Zürich ist einiges weiter weg, seit ich der sauberen Luft wegen in die Hügel gezogen bin.

Bis hierher nochmals danke für die Antworten, die mir erst mal einen Überblick über Optionen verschafft haben. Ich werde hier über weitere Schritte berichten.

Frischverschneite Grüsse
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-

Bitte verstehe meinen obigen Beitrag nicht als ein Plädoyer gegen Bestrahlung. Ich nehme an, der Strahlentherapeut meint die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge. Wenn man sich schon zu einer RPE entschlossen hat, dann ist bei einem Rezidiv dies nur die logische Folgebehandlung mit hoher Erfolgsquote und geringeren Nebenwirkungen oder Folgeschäden als Du befürchtest. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Erfolgsquote um die 50% liegt, in Abhängigkeit vom Gleason dann allerdings geringer.
Im übrigen meine ich, dass Du Dir über den Tod noch nicht Gedanken machen musst. Es ist wichtig, außer PSA-Wert weitere Krebs- und Knochenmarker  regelmäßig zu kontrollieren und die Therapie auf breiterer Grundlage zu planen. Solange keine Skelettmetastasen nachgewiesen sind, beträgt der Medianwert für das Überleben bei Patienten aller Stadien und Grade immerhin noch 10 Jahre. Und für die Zeit danach gibt es neuen Rat.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im übrigen meine ich, dass Du Dir über den Tod noch nicht Gedanken machen musst. ... Solange keine Skelettmetastasen nachgewiesen sind, beträgt der Medianwert für das Überleben bei Patienten aller Stadien und Grade immerhin noch 10 Jahre.


Danke.
Über seinen TOD muss sich ein Lebender wahrhaftig keine Gedanken machen. Diesen Un-Zustand 'kennt' er ja schon aus der Zeit vor seiner Zeugung. Einiges schwieriger ist die Auseinandersetzung mit dem STERBEN, also dem letzten Vorgang des LEBENS.
Zur Beruhigung der Leser hier: Ich habe überhaupt nicht im Sinn, Hand an mich zu legen, weil ich allenfalls ein schlechte Prognose hätte. Aber ich habe mir die Möglichkeit geschaffen, dies zu tun, wenn ich eines Tages das Bedürfnis dazu empfinde, sei das morgen, in fünf oder in zwanzig Jahren. Das Leben wird ohnehin ohne mich weitergehen, egal ob früher oder später, und unabhängig davon, was mich beende.

Beruflich - als Architekt - hab ich mich intensiv mit dem Suizid-Sprung von einem Bettenhochhaus befassen müssen. Ich bin dabei zum Schluss gekommen, dass der finale Schritt für jeden Menschen eine Option sein muss, die nicht aus Verzweiflung zum Sprung führt, sondern die begleitet abgewogen werden und in ruhigem Rahmen erfolgen kann.

Verzeiht die Abweichung zur Unzeit. Hier geht es eigentlich um Optionen für einen, der sich (mit den vorbestandenen Einschränkungen) gesund fühlt, und dessen Krebs gegenwärtig nur als abstrakte Zahl (PSA 0.56 ng/ml) in Erscheinung tritt.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

So, gestern waren wir schon um 09 Uhr auf dem Gipfeldes Djebel Toubkal.



mitAusdauer und genügend Wasser liess sich dieser
technisch einfache Viertausender machen. Wie das aber
unser Führer schaffte, bleibt mir unklar:
Hischam hielt sich ohne jedes Aufheben an die Regeln
des Ramadan, auch während dem heissen Abstieg von
2'500m,der mir die Grenzen zeigte.

Jetzt spazieren wir am Strand von Essaouria, während
Hischam die nächsten Gäste auf den Berg bringt,
wiederum ohne zu essen und trinken ...


carpe diem!
Hvielemi

PS: zuhause dann wieder vom Computer, statt von
diesem viel zu kleinen iPhone.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Konrad,

ich schau mir das Atlasgebirge lieber von oben, aus dem Flieger an.
War es die Tour, über die Neltner-Hütte ?
Vergiss nicht Marrakesch zu besuchen.
Euer Führer futtert nachts!  :Blinzeln: 

Komm gut nach Hause!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Zurück vom Djebel Toubkal, 4176m, wirkt sich die Nichterneuerung 
der Leuprorelin-Spritze zwar auf den Testosteronspiegel aus, der
langsam wieder steigt, aber bisher nicht auf den PSA, 
konstant 0.02 ng/ml. Erst die nächste Messung wird zeigen,
ob der PSA unter Bicalutamid alleine konstant tief bleibe, 
oder wieder ansteige. 
Das ist nun mal die bivalente Aussage zweier gleich tiefen Werte ...




> War es die Tour, über die Neltner-Hütte ?
> Vergiss nicht Marrakesch zu besuchen.
> Euer Führer futtert nachts!
> 
> Komm gut nach Hause!


Ja, es war die Tour über die Neltner-Hütte, nachdem wir zuvor
einige wilde Pässe und grüne Täler erwandert hatten, nicht zuletzt, 
um sich an die grössen Höhen anzugewöhnen.
Unser Führer und der Muliführer/Koch haben bei Temperaturen
zwischen 30° und 5°C die Vorschriften des Ramadan stoisch
überstanden, ohne sichtbar darunter zu leiden, derweil wir liter-
weise Wasser tranken und das von Hassan zubereitete Essen
samt Pfefferminztee stets mit Genuss zu uns nahmen.
Am Weg zur Neltner-Hütte genossen wir mehrfach frisch
gepressten Orangensaft (Orangen per Muli angeliefert), während 
die Führer im ärmlichen Pilgerort Sidi Chamharouch die Gelegenheit 
nutzten, die Moschee zu besuchen; Des Schattens wegens?



Richtig hart war dann erst der Abstieg. Nach 3 Stunden Aufstieg ab 
der Hütte am kühlen Schattenhang (Gipfelbild oben) ging es dann
am selben Hang, nun sonnenbeschienen wieder runter und
weiter bis zum Ende der Strasse in Imlil, was einen 9-Stunden-
Tag ausmachte und hart an der Grenze dessen war, was ich
noch leisten kann.

Blumen gab es auf über 3000m nur wenige. Waren wohl alle
von den tausenden Ziegen abgeerntet ausser diese grobe Kost:


Welch ein Meisterwerk fraktaler Geometrie!

Marrakech und auch die Medina von as-Sawirah haben 
wir natürlich auch noch besucht und auch kulinarisch
genossen. Uns Ungläubige trifft ja der Art. 221 des
Marokkanischen Code Penal nicht ... 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Aus einem anderen Thread:




> Nimm z.B. Hvliemi und* versuch mal, ihm das Bicalutamid auszureden*.


Lieber Reinardo

*Bitte versuch das*, und zwar nicht nur mit dem Argument,  dass Bicalutamid eines Tages von den Krebszellen gierig gefressen  werde, sondern auch mit dem Aufzeigen von Alternativen. Ich bin mir  bewusst, dass dieses Casodex ein Zwischenspiel ist, genauso, wie das  Leuprorelin ein Zwischenspiel war, das trotz hohem Gleason-Score  immerhin zweieinhalb Jahre dauerte. Angesichts meiner guten  Knochendichte und Freiheit von Organ- und Knochenmetastasen beim letzten  PSMA-PET, vermute ich, es mit einer insgesamt doch nicht so  destruktiven Krebsformel zu tun zu haben. Ich überwache engmaschig und  bin bereit, jederzeit auf eine andere Therapie umzusteigen, sobald ich  Hinweise habe, dass die wirkungsvoller sein könnte. Abiraterone hab ich  mir wohl mit Casodex verbaut, Chemotherapien kommen aufgrund meiner  krassen Chemikalien- und Medikamentensensitivität kaum in Frage.
Also betrachte ich den gleichbleibend tiefen PSA-Wert von 0.02 ng/ml  vorläufig als Erfolg, den mir das Bicalutamid/Casodex gebracht hat. 
Mal sehen, wie lange noch.

Enzalutamid ist zwar auf dem Radar, aber für eine intelligente  Alternative wäre ich sehr empfänglich, die nicht einfach aus einem  grösseren Hammer zum Draufhauen besteht.

Ich höre und werde abwägen mit jenem Anteil "kluger Bildung und Lebenserfahrung", der mir halt so gegeben ist.

Für Deine kommenden Überredungskünste schenk ich Dir Blumen,
diesmal Lilien (sowas wie Affodil  oder Milchstern?) vom Tizi n' Oukaimedene, 2'682m:


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... wirkt sich die Nichterneuerung 
> der Leuprorelin-Spritze zwar auf den Testosteronspiegel aus, der
> langsam wieder steigt, aber bisher nicht auf den PSA, 
> konstant 0.02 ng/ml. Erst die nächste Messung wird zeigen,
> ob der PSA unter Bicalutamid alleine konstant tief bleibe, 
> oder wieder ansteige. 
> Das ist nun mal die bivalente Aussage zweier gleich tiefen Werte ...



100 Tage Bicalutamid 50 mg sind es nun, und die dritte PSA-Messung bleibt bei konstant 0.02 ng/ml.
Die trockenheissen Hitzewallungen sind weg, die feuchten deutlich milder als unter Leuprorelin (Lucrin).
Heute hab ich eine zweite 100er-Packung verschrieben bekommen, weiterhin monatliche PSA-Messung.

Wollte mir jemand Bicalutamid ausreden?
Das Experiment der Monotherapie geht weiter ...

... und für den vorläufigen, nicht unbedingt erwarteten Erfolg schenk ich mir für einmal selbst die Blumen:

Ich fand dieses zarte Gewächs neulich bei einem Regenspaziergang in einem Flachmoor auf ca. 1'200m.
Nie zuvor gesehen. Keine Ahnung, was das sei, nur keine Lilie, die sind 6-Teilig, siehe oben.
Es brauchte einige Recherche, bis ich auf Enzian kam für das zarte Gewächs:

Moorenzian!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wollte mir jemand Bicalutamid ausreden?
> Das Experiment der Monotherapie geht weiter ...


Hallo Konrad,

zunächst Glückwunsch von mir. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich meinen, dass Du sicher noch bis Ende 2015 auf dem aktuellen Level verbleiben wirst.

*"Der Ruhestand muss etwas Herrliches sein. Man kann ja schließlich nicht ewig den Bauch einziehen"*
(Burt Reynolds)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Deine eigene Erfahrung?


Ja, lieber Konrad, Perfektionist! Ich habe das so locker aus dem Gefühl heraus, aber mehr noch in Erinnerung an den DHB-Verlauf, formuliert. Natürlich war da ja auch das Implantat Zoladex dabei. Ich sehe aber auch für mich noch Potential mit Casodex oder den inzwischen unter anderem Namen zu bekommenden Bicalutamid, wenn es denn noch wieder erforderlich sein sollte. 

*"Arm ist, wer den Tod wünscht, aber ärmer, wer ihn fürchtet"*
(Ungarisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ja, lieber Konrad, Perfektionist! Ich habe das so locker aus dem Gefühl heraus, aber mehr noch in Erinnerung an den DHB-Verlauf, formuliert. Natürlich war da ja auch das Implantat Zoladex dabei. Ich sehe aber auch für mich noch Potential mit Casodex oder den inzwischen unter anderem Namen zu bekommenden Bicalutamid, wenn es denn noch wieder erforderlich sein sollte.


Oh, 'tschuldigung, jetzt ist was schief gegangen.
Ich hab meinen fragenden Beitrag rasch wieder gelöscht, und als PN geschickt, 
aber Du hast inzwischen den Kern meines gelöschten Beitrags zitiert und schon beantwortet.
Je nun, so antworte ich wieder:

Ich halte es (für mich, nur für mich) es für wenig sinnvoll, Medikamente zusammen zu nehmen, 
die je für sich die gewünschte Wirkung erbringen. Deshalb stand ich der DHB seit je skeptisch
gegenüber, zumal die nach 13 Monaten eh abgebrochen wird, stets mit dem gleichen Effekt des 
PSA-Wiederanstiegs. Irgendjemand hat das mal als "wannenförmigen" Verlauf beschrieben.
Dann hat man keine Ahnung, welches Medikament denn die PSA-reduzierende Wirkung gehabt
habe, und welches unnütz und zusätzlich mit NW belastend dazugegeben wurde.

So bin ich auch jetzt, nachdem die "Sprizte" mit Leuprorelin ('Lucrin') versagt hatte, der
Meinung, es sei richtig, die Wirkung von Bicalutamid als Monotherapie ohne 
Verschleierung zu überwachen. Medikamentencocktails behalte ich mir für Zeiten vor,
in denen Monotherapien nicht mehr greifen. 
Nach Deiner freundlichen Einschätzung wäre das über fünf Jahre nach der Erstdiagnose. 
Für Gleason-Score 9  keine schlechte Aussicht ... (Mehr als drei Jahre sind es schon)

Auch wenn ich nach der dritten 0.02-Messung beginne Vertrauen zu fassen in Bicalutamid,
halte ich es weiterhin mit Horaz:




> Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> 
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> *Nimm den Tag*, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Heute morgen grüss ich Euch etwas übernächtigt aus einem Betrieb mit einer Axt im Logo. Nein, Nicht aus einer Zimmerei, nicht Schlachthof, auch nicht aus der Feuerwehr, sondern dem Kantonsspital St. Gallen. Gestern Abend hab ich mich auf Anraten des Arztes wegen Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt selbst eingeliefert. Atemnot und so. Die ersten nächtlichen Untersuchungen haben schon so was wie eine Teilentwarnung gegeben, nun folgt noch das grosse Suchen, woher diese Atemnot ... 
Ich selbst hatte eher auf Medikamenten-Nebenwirkungen getippt, wie ich sie ja öfter erlebe.
Im Falle von Casodex wäre das auch nicht besonders lustig.
Mal sehen!

Heute erst mal keine Blumenbilder, obwohl ich letzte Woche auf dem Ansonsten vollkommen kahlen Karstfeld der Lapis de Tsanfleuron und am gleichnamigen am Gletscher einige gemacht hab, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. 
Aber der Chip ist zuhause ...

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Hvielemi

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffe doch sehr, dass es nichts Ernsthaftes ist!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Konrad,

da ich im Moment, wegen meiner großen Schwester -die älteste von 5 Geschwister- so wie so mit "Daumendrücken" wegen eines Rezidivs eines Zervixkarzinoms beschäftigt bin, werde ich den Druck noch etwas erhöhen, um auch Dir alles Gute zu wünschen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Konrad,
ich habe derzeit beide Daumen für längere Zeit verfügbar und drücke sie Dir.
Liebe Grüße
Horst1949

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

Atemnot hatte ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon.
Es war so schlimm, dass ich halb verrückt wurde.
Nach der Untersuchung auf Herz und Nieren, schickte man mich zum Hals- Nasen Ohren Arzt. Es war alles Blödsinn.
Bis heute weiß ich nicht, was die Ursache war.

Fakt ist, wenn man meint, man bekommt keine Luft mehr, steigert man sich da hinein.
Du denkst, du musst ersticken.
Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich hatte nur panische Angst.
Nachdem mich jemand umfasst hatte, und mich beruhigte, habe ich mich auf das Sofa gelegt.
Ich musste ganz normale Atemübungen, nach irgend so einem autogenen Training machen.
Und siehe da . . .
Alles war wieder im Lot.
Als Clusterkopfschmerzpatient habe ich ein Sauerstoffgerät im Hause.
Das hatte aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Zusätzlich hatte ich Nasentropfen bekommen.

Ich möchte dir damit sagen, dass die Ursache eine normale Überbelastung sein kann.
Eher eine angespannte, nervliche Sache . . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Hartmut,




> Fakt ist, wenn man meint, man bekommt keine Luft mehr, steigert man sich da hinein.
> Du denkst, du musst ersticken.
> Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich hatte nur panische Angst.


sieht eher nach Hyperventilation aus. Also das Gegenteil von zu wenig Sauerstoff.... führt zu Verkrampfungen und dem Gefühl zu Ersticken... am besten doch bei Wiki erklärt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperventilation

Falls dem so ist, einfach mehrere Atemzüge in eine Tüte aus und wieder einatmen...

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für die guten Wünsche.
mittlerweile ist klar, dass es trotz abweichendem EKG nicht das Herz ist.
Angeschlaucht am Infusionsständer warte ich nun auf den Professor,
von dem ich nicht viel mehr erwarte als ein Schuulterzucken.
Auch gut, ich habe einen mit 0... improvisierten "Treppentest" samt
Infusionspumpe bestens bestanden. Der Ergometer wird wohl
dasselbe sagen.

Die Glockenblümchen aus dem Felsenmeer hat mir 0... mittlerweile gebracht:
Danke, liebe 0...für den Besuch.



wie man sieht: Es braucht nicht viel zum Leben!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

nach Deiner Rueckmeldung von einer gelungenen Tour mit Zelt, Rucksack und was noch so dazu gehoert, hast Du mich aber mit Deiner Schilderung ueber Atembeklemmung ganz gehoerig erschreckt. Inzwischen ist wohl alles gut ueberstanden und wie so oft bei solchen ploetzlichen Attacken, weisss man hinterher meist nie, was wirklich die Ursache fur das Malheur war. Beim abendlichen Einschlafen besonders in der bei mir eher seltenen Rueckenlage habe ich hin und wieder mit dem Oesophagus zu kaempfen. Ich muss haeufiger eigentlich grundlos schlucken und habe dann danach das Gefuehl, nicht mehr genug Luft ausschliesslich ueber die Nasenloecher zu bekommen. Unwillkuerlich oeffnet man dann den Mund, um den vermeintlichen Mangel an Sauerstoff auszugleichen. Im Vergleich zu Deiner so massiven Atemnot ist das sicher nur eine Bagatelle, obwohl ich damit leider haeufiger zu tun habe. 

Fuer Deine Zukunft bleibe ich ansonsten bei meiner optimistischen Prognose, dass Du erst im Jahre 2015 zusaetzliche Therapieentscheidungen wirst treffen muessen.

Alles Gute fuer Dich.

*Es gibt kein großes Genie ohne einen Schuß Verrücktheit*


(Aristoteles)

Herzliche Gruesse aus Liberec nach einem Ausflug nach Lazne Libverda. Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich wünsche dir, dass es dir schnell wieder besser geht!

In dem anderen Beitrag von mir, wollte ich dir, und auch niemand anderen auf die Füße treten. Seit meiner RPE bin ich ja selbst nicht mehr potent.
Ich habe aber meine Füße rechtzeitig weggezogen. 
Meinen schwarzen Humor werde ich wohl nun etwas einschränken müssen, denn nicht jeder kann ihn vertragen.

Hallo Tom,
danke für den Hinweis!
Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Ich hoffe aber, es war bei mir nur eine einmalige Sache.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Konrad,

toi toi auch von mir, dass es sich schnell aufklärt...

Grüße vom Lago di Como

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> toi toi auch von mir, dass es sich schnell aufklärt...


Danke für die Grüsse vom Lario, und auch Danke für all die anderen
guten Wünsche hier im Forum, per PN und Telefon.
Ich selbst lasse mich morgen an die Gestade des Ceresio fahren,
denn südlich der Alpen scheint mir derzeit das Wetter geeigneter, 
um sich von dem Schock eines *Fake*-Herzinfarktes zu erholen.

Ob es sich aufgeklärt habe?
_Nein._ Ein Herzinfarkt wurde zwar schon früh ausgeschlossen,
was dann durch Herz-Ultraschall und Laborbefunde bestätig 
worden ist. Aber eine Ursache für meine Schwäche und dieses
nächtliche Luftschnappen konnte nicht genannt werden.
Wird wohl eines dieser vielen diffusen Bilder sein, an denen
ich seit Jahrzehnten leide, und mit denen ich meine 
Glaubwürdigkeit bei den Medizinmännern strapaziere.

"Wahnhafte Vorstellungen und autistische Züge"
hatte mir ein psychologischer Gutachter attestiert, nachdem
damals der Pneumologe  nichts gefunden hatte.
Ganz wie gestern auch. Ha, die Lungen funktionierten bestens!
Tja, so widme ich mich nun wieder der wahnhaften Idee, 
Prostatakrebs zu haben und an schlechter Luft zu leiden. 
Letzteres war aber sicher nicht der Auslöser dieser Schwäche-Episode. 
Die Luft war so klar wie auf dem Säntis-Bild unten, 
das ich letzten Herbst von meinem Balkon geknipst hatte.

Mir geht es deutlich besser, schwach bin ich noch, schlafe viel,
aber es geht aufwärts. Der Säntis (2504m) steckte heute in
Regenwolken, und als sich die kurz mal hoben, zeigte er
sich bis auf 2000m hinunter frisch verschneit.
Bis dieser Herbstschnee wieder weggeschmolzen ist, hab ich 
mich erholt, und meiner alljährlichen Säntisbesteigung steht
nichts im mehr Wege. Diesmal vielleicht auf der kurzen 
Tierwies-Route, ganz rechts im Bild?



Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Aus einem anderen Thread:




> Zitat von Hvielemi
> 
> 
> Wir _müssen_ bei diesem Wetter rasch in die Berge zum Wandern.
> 
> 
> Gemeiner Kerl! 
> Ich muss hier am Schreibtisch  sitzen, wo schon wieder 20 neue "Tickets" auf Bearbeitung warten ;-)
>  -  viel Freude beim Wandern!


Tja, lieber Andi, danke für die guten Wünsche, die in Erfüllung gingen.
Viel Freude beim Wandern hatten wir in diesen blaue Herbsttagen:

-  Am Sonntag auf den Schafberg.
-  Am Montag auf das Balmer Grätli
-  Heute, Mittwoch über den Zwinglipass/Chreialpsattel zum Mutschen 

Heute ging es mir grad so gut wie vor dieser Herz-Affäre. Nicht gerade leichtfüssig,
dafür bin ich nun mal zu alt und zu schwer, aber mit seelischer Leichtigkeit
und gleichmässigem Schritt, der uns in etwa die Zeitvorgaben auf den Wegweisern 
einhalten liess. Sechs Stunden Wanderzeit, 1'200m rauf und wieder runter.
 Vollkommen klare Luft, tiefblauer Himmel, besser geht es nicht. 
Dann, oben am Zwinglipass kühler, steifer Wind aus West, der rasch Wolken 
herbeitrug, die sich aber immer gleich hinter dem Säntis auflösten.
Unser Picknickplatz auf dem Chreialpfirst (Kartenlink) blieb daher sonnig.


Altmann (Altus Mons), 2'435m vom Chreialpfirst

Später sass ich dann rittlings auf dem schmalen Grat des Mutschen, 
einen Apfel essend. 1'500m über dem Rheintal wollte ich nicht aufstehen, 
wegen des Schwindels. Zu schmal, zu steil für mich ... 

Aber dieser Blick!
In der Ferne die gleissend weisse Bernina, gar der italienische Monte Disgrazia,
die 4'000er des Berner Alpen und im Osten die Vorarlberger und Tiroler Berge.
Nur gegen Norden, zum Bodensee, Schwarzwald, Alb war es trist und trübe.

Blumen hab ich auch wieder gepflückt:

Eisenhut auf der Teselalp

Tja, und Dienstag war ich beim Kardiologen in Zürich:
*Entwarnung:* Herz und Kreislauf sind leicht angeschlagen, wie seit Jahren
und Jahrzehnten schon. Es war wohl ein verstärkter Kaliummangel, 
wie ich ihn zufolge dieser AHT-Schwitzerei eben gelegentlich habe.
Nun soll ich also nicht Nitroglyzerin bekommen, sondern 'Aldactone',
ein Diuretikum, kaliumsparend, Aldosteron-Antagonist.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Gipfelstürmer,

hab einmal mehr Dank für Deinen bebilderten Bericht. Ich freue mich, Dich morgen in Ulm begrüßen zu können.

*"Der Charakter ist ein Fels, an dem gestrandete Schiffe landen und anstürmende scheitern"*
(Immanuel Kant)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

> Moin Gipfelstürmer,
> 
> hab einmal mehr Dank für Deinen bebilderten Bericht. Ich freue mich, Dich morgen in Ulm begrüßen zu können.


Hallo Konrad, Hallo Harald,

...ob ich euch beide morgen im Ulmer Hörsaal entdecken werde? 

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

Gestern fuhr ich per Zahnradbahn zu Unilabs in St. Gallen für
eine Blutentnahme, weil meine Ärzte alle in den Ferien weilen.
Kalium sollte geprüft werden, weil ich vermute, die Schwächen
der letzten Zeit seien auf Kaliummangel zurückzuführen, und
selbstverständlich auch die monatliche PSA-Bestimmung.

Gestern Abend war ich recht frustriert, weil der versprochene
Anruf nicht kam. Viele von uns kennen diese (unsinnige)
Spannung zwischen Blutentnahme und den Werten. Also hab
ich mich auf ein Wochenende in Unkenntnis eingestellt, bis
eben der erlösende Anruf von Unilabs kam (Samstag!):

'Aldactone', das u.A. die Kaliumausscheidung verringern soll,
hat seine Pflicht getan. Kalium von ca. 3.0 rauf auf 3.7 mmol/l
in den unteren Normalbereich. Entwarnung.

Weniger lustig ist der PSA-Wert. 
Der war jetzt mehrfach bei 0.02, nun rauf auf 0.03 ng/ml. 
Das sieht sehr beunruhigend aus [1], denn es scheint eine 
Steigerung um die Hälfte zu sein. Eine zweite Überlegung
zu den Grössenordnungen und Rundungen zeigt, dass es auch 
eine Steigerung oder Messungenauigkeit sein könnte von
0.024 auf 0.026, also schlicht und einfach irrelevant.
Man wird das bei der nächsten Messung sehen, Anfang November,
oder zwingst mich die Unruhe zu einer früheren Messung?

Ich schenke mir selbst zur Beruhigung ein Blümchen:



Dieses bescheiden-herbstliche Mini-Enziänchen von 5mm Durchmesser
konnte ich noch nicht bestimmen.
Ich hab es vor einigen Tagen auf dem Chreialpfirst gefunden.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

*




 Zitat von Hvielemi

Dieses bescheiden-herbstliche Mini-Enziänchen von 5mm Durchmesser
konnte ich noch nicht bestimmen.


*

Hallo Konrad,

weil ich kein Botaniker bin, vermag ich zu dem schönen Foto nichts zu sagen, außer dass mir die Größe dieses Mini-Enziänchens bewundernswert erscheint.  Das PSA wird sich sicher wieder relativieren. Um eine Unruhe zu vermeiden, würde ich allerdings in der Tat schon nächste Woche nachkontrollieren. Alle Gute für Dich.

*"Alter ist jene Lebensperiode, in der wir Sünden, die wir noch begehen, dadurch wettmachen, das wir jene verabscheuen, die zu begehen wir nicht mehr imstande sind"*
(Ambrose Bierce)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...schon nächste Woche nachkontrollieren. 
> Alle Gute für Dich.


Danke Harald für die guten Wünsche!

Warum ich nicht vor zwei Wochen nachmessen möchte:
Ist der neue Wert Ausdruck eines PSA-Wachstums, 
könnte ein weiterer Wert nächste Woche dennoch 
wieder 0.03 ng/ml lauten, also von minimal gehabten 0.26 
rauf auf maximal neu 0.034. 
Dasselbe Resultat könnte aber auch Stillstand bedeuten. 
Aussage: GAR NICHTS!

In zwei Wochen allerdings müsste bei den zuvor gehabten 
Verdoppelungszeiten der PSA bei Anstieg 0.04 oder 0.05 lauten. 
Bliebe er bei 0.03, wäre das dann so etwas wie Entwarnung, 
mindestens wäre das Wachstum deutlich geringen als vor 
einigen Monaten gehabt [1]. 
Das ist die Tücke von PSA-Werten nahe der Messgrenze, die 
man durch etwas nachdenken (vielleicht) in den Griff bekommt.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dieses bescheiden-herbstliche Mini-Enziänchen von 5mm Durchmesser
> konnte ich noch nicht bestimmen.
> Ich hab es vor einigen Tagen auf dem Chreialpfirst gefunden.


Lieber Konrad,

Du bist nicht allein, denn auch nach *dieser Wanderung* vermochte man keine zutreffende Bestimmung. Vielleicht gelingt es Dir noch?

*"Das Alter ist etwas Herrliches. Ich bin neugierig auf jedes kommende Jahr"*
(Alfred Döblin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ):
> Weniger lustig ist der PSA-Wert. 
> Der war jetzt mehrfach bei 0.02, nun rauf auf 0.03 ng/ml. 
> Das sieht sehr beunruhigend aus [1], denn es scheint eine 
> Steigerung um die Hälfte zu sein. 
> Hvielemi


Hallo Konrad,

ich finde, dass solche Zahlen so nahe der Mess(un)genauigkeit einem nicht stressen sollten. Ein PSA Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 ist doch ohne jede Aussagekraft.

Ich mache z.Zt. das gleiche wie Du, nämlich 50mg Bicalutamid täglich; die PSA Messuntergrenze im Labor meines Urologen ist 0.04;
Seit Dez letzten Jahres messe ich alle 6 Wochen mit den Ergebnissen PSA<0.04 ng/ml. Das bedeutet: kein Stress, Entspannung.....

Was hat denn ein gemessener Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 für Konsequenzen?  Keine, ausser Stresserscheinungen!

Bis zu einem PSA< 0.1 werde ich überhaupt nichts ändern.

Aufdass Dein PSA wieder auf 0.02 sinkt grüsse ich Dich (von Mallorca),

Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich finde, dass solche Zahlen so nahe der Mess(un)genauigkeit 
> einem nicht stressen sollten. 
> Ein PSA Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 ist doch ohne jede Aussagekraft.
> 
> Was hat denn ein gemessener Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 für Konsequenzen?  
> Keine, ausser Stresserscheinungen!


Danke für deine Besorgnis und deinen Tipp.
Wie so vieles bei unserer Krankheit hat auch die PSA-Messung 
bei sehr tiefen Werten ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Du guckst lieber weg, 
Harald hätte schon gestern wieder messen wollen, ich werde 
aber in zwei Wochen nach der letzten Messung nachmessen.
Ich habe dargelegt, wie ich zu diesem Termin komme.

Die Konsequenz? 
Darüber nachzudenken hab ich NACH der Messung viel Zeit; 
Eine bis zwei Verdoppelungszyklen mehr, 
als wenn ich Werte bis 0.1 ng/ml ignorierte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


@Harald:
Danke für den Hinweis auf den Bayrischen Enzian.
Dessen Miniausgabe kenn ich auch, aber der hat nicht diese
weissen Streifen im Kelch und die Blüten stehen einzeln
auf den Stielen. Diese sind aber verzweigt.
Es ist wohl der *Schnee-Enzian* (_Gentiana nivalis_).
Jetzt liegen die kleinen Blümchen unter einem halben Meter Schnee.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Du guckst lieber weg.....


Ich gucke überhaupt nicht weg, das ist meine meine langjährige Erfahrung nachdem mein PSA vor fast 14 Jahren 5 Jahre nach RPE begann anzusteigen!

Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

Tja, nun ist es nicht mehr eine Frage der Messungenauigkeit, sondern Realität:

Innert 50 Tagen hat sich der PSA, wie zu vemuten war, 
von 0.02 auf 0.04 ng/ml verdoppelt.
=> myprostate.eu - Graphik 

Ich habe also zwei Monate Zeit, nachzudenken, was zu machen sei,
bevor die 0.1 erreicht ist.

Weil mein Bilderhoster immer noch offline ist, kann ich jetzt
kein Bild des leuchtenden Herbstlaubes der Bergwälder einstellen.
Ein gewaltiger Föhnsturm wirbelt die Blätter durch die sommerlich warme Luft. 
Im nahen Tal des Alpenrheins werden 27°C gemeldet, hier oben messe ich 22°! 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi/Konrad
sommerlich warm

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

Du hast schon so vielen hier im Forum mit Deinen fundierten Aussagen Klarheit verschafft und auch geholfen. Das ist mir mangels PK-Wissen nun bei Deiner Entwicklung nicht möglich. Ich glaube aber, dass man bei diesen Werten mit 2 Stellen hinterm Komma nur rein mathematisch eine Verdopplung ablesen kann. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, dass sich Deine Vermutung nicht bestätigt. Und: Nimm Dir nicht 2 Monate Zeit, ausschließlich darüber zu grübeln, wie es weitergeht. Denk an Deinen Leitspruch...

Carpe diem! (einmalig ausgeliehen)

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass man bei diesen Werten mit 2 Stellen hinterm Komma nur rein mathematisch eine Verdopplung ablesen kann.


Ja, lieber Werner, "rein mathematisch" kann man die Verdoppelungszeit 
nun abschätzen und damit in die logarithmische Skala eine Gerade legen. 
Liegen weitere Werte auf oder nahe dieser Geraden, wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit 
immer grösser, dass sich der Anstieg nach dem üblichen Muster verhalte: [1], [3]. 
Meine Werte pflegen ohne grosses Wackeln auf solchen Geraden zu liegen.
Da sind Zehnerpotenzen nicht von Belang, ausser, dass einem mehr Zeit
bleibt, zu _klären_, was gegen den Anstieg zu tun sei. Sollte es diesmal nur
ein Wackler sein, wäre das ja schön, und ich nähme das mit grosser Freude hin.

Auch wenn es mir seit einigen Wochen nicht besonders gut geht, und 
meine Wanderungen kürzer geworden sind, wird es mir nicht einfallen, 
mich länger als erforderlich mit _grübeln_ zu befassen.

Carpe diem!  (wie ich es mir dauerhaft von Horaz ausgeliehen hab)
Konrad


PS: Blumen gibt es später wieder, jetzt grad hab ich keine Lust darauf, 
auch wenn mein Hoster wieder online ist.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nicht grübeln, sondern klären


Lieber Konrad,

ob nun klären ohne zu grübeln bei Dir funktioniert, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Aber trotz Unlust solltest Du Deinen Hoster nicht rosten lassen und uns die angekündigten Blumen präsentieren.

Zum Grübler gibt's *das.
*
Der Denker *hier* würde auch zu Dir passen.  

Aber hier in der Pfalz gibt es noch den Greiner von greinen, was der Duden schlicht mit schmerzlich den Mund verziehend und leise weinerlich klagen, jammern übersetzt.

In der Pfalz war zur Karnevalszeit - steht uns bald bevor - der Greiner ein beliebter Karnevalist, der uns immer humorvoll von seiner Babett und den damit verbundenen Problemen in der Bütt berichtete. Er ist übrigens gestern verstorben.

Trotz alle Rechenkunststücke wirst Du doch meiner Prognose nicht abtrünnig geworden sein und Dir doch eher den Glauben daran insgeheim noch erhalten haben?

*"Nichts Wahres lässt sich von der Zukunft wissen"*
(Friedrich von Schiller)  

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Denker *hier* würde auch zu Dir passen.


So ein Rodinscher Denker sitzt auch in Zürich vor dem Kunsthaus,
wo er vom Kreischen der Trams und dem Gestank des Verkehrs 
wohl am Denken gehindert wird. Allerdings würde er auch in mehr 
Ruhe nicht grad ein Champion des Denksportes sein, denn das Modell 
war, stets nach Deiner Quelle, der ach so schöne Boxer rechts im Bild:

Dargestellt werden sollte das magere Männchen links.




> Trotz alle Rechenkunststücke wirst Du doch meiner Prognose 
> nicht abtrünnig geworden sein und Dir doch eher den Glauben 
> daran insgeheim noch erhalten haben?


Harald, Glaube - das solltest Du mittlerweile erkannt haben -
ist nicht mein Ding. Wissen kann ich allerdings über die Zukunft 
auch nichts, wie Dein stets eindrücklich sprücheklopfender 
Gewährsmann richtig bemerkt:




> "Nichts Wahres lässt sich von der Zukunft wissen"
> "Der Starke ist am mächtigsten allein."
> "Die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann"
> "Drum prüfe ..."


Ich werde mehr wissen, wenn der nächste PSA-Wert vorliegt,
ob mit oder ohne neue Therapie.

Ach ja:
Zu den grossen "Hoffnungsträgern" gehört Enzalutamid .


Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: 
Keine Blumen heute. Die kommen später.
Versprochen!

----------


## LowRoad

> "Der Starke ist am mächtigsten allein."


*Stauffacher*:
Wir könnten viel, wenn wir zusammenstünden.

*Tell*:
Beim Schiffbruch hilft der einzelne sich leichter.

*Stauffacher*:
So kalt verlasst ihr die gemeine Sache?

*Tell*:
Ein jeder zählt nur sicher auf sich selbst.

*Stauffacher*:
Verbunden werden auch die Schwachen mächtig.

*Tell*:
_Der Starke ist am mächtigsten allein.
_
*Stauffacher*:
So kann das Vaterland auf Euch nicht zählen, Wenn es verzweiflungsvoll zur Notwehr greift?

*Tell gibt ihm die Hand:
*Der Tell holt ein verlornes Lamm vom Abgrund, Und sollte seinen Freunden sich entziehen? Doch was ihr tut, lasst mich aus eurem Rat, Ich kann nicht lange prüfen oder wählen, Bedürft ihr meiner zu bestimmter Tat, Dann ruft den Tell, es soll an mir nicht fehlen.

-----------------------------------------------------
Auch die Schotten wussten's schon: _Only the brave can walk alone!_

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Stauffacher*:
> Wir könnten viel, wenn wir zusammenstünden.
> Verbunden werden auch die Schwachen mächtig.


Da fällt mir der Bienenstaat ein, oder auch der der Hummeln.
Diese Hummel, tief im Fingerhut am Honigsaugen, hab ich im
Sommer im verwaisten Garten meines Elternhauses aufgenommen:


Womit dem mehrfach geäusserten Wunsch nach mehr Blumen Folge geleistet ist. 
Aktuelle Bilder von Bergblumen gibt es später wieder mal.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> J
> 
> wird es mir nicht einfallen, mich länger als erforderlich mit _grübeln_ zu befassen.
> 
> Carpe diem!


Richtig so..... ich kann Dir fachlich oder zur Sache leider keinen Rat geben, dein Wissen ist viel umfangreicher ale meines...also beschränke ich mich auf's Daumendrücken...das aber ganz fest...

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich habe lange überlegt, was ich dir schreibe, denn Aufmunterungen hast du ja bereits erhalten. Die bringen zwar Trost, aber die Unruhe bleibt.

Du hattest ja schon öfters einen PSA Anstieg gehabt.
Auch nachdem du die Leuprorelin-(Lucrin)-Spritze abgesetzt hattest.
Gibt es hier einen Zusammenhang mit dem Bicalutamid?

Von den LHRH-Antagonisten, wie Degarelix, gibt es ja auch  noch andere Präparate.
Ist es bei einer Androgenblockade nicht normal, dass der PSA-Wert etwas schwanken kann?
Ich hatte es einmal gelesen.
Sollte alles aus dem Ruder laufen, was wäre mit dem Mitte MDV3100?

Konrad, ich habe mir nur einmal ein paar Gedanken gemacht. 
Sicherlich habe ich nicht alles verstanden, und konnte dir auch nicht helfen.
Es sind manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten die man übersieht, oder die zu ernst genommen werden.
Was bedeuten nun diese 0,04? - Eigentlich doch noch nicht viel, oder?
 
Gruss
Hartmut

Alles wird gut!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Von den LHRH-Antagonisten, wie Degarelix, gibt es ja auch  noch andere Präparate.
> Ist es bei einer Androgenblockade nicht normal, dass der PSA-Wert etwas schwanken kann?
> Sollte alles aus dem Ruder laufen, was wäre mit dem Mittel MDV3100?


Danke Hartmut für die Unterstützung. Ich habe jetzt mal gar nichts gemacht, 
sondern messe noch einmal. Liegt der neue Wert auf oder nahe der Geraden, 
handelt es sich wohl definitiv um einen Anstieg. Jedenfalls nehme ich das
Bicalutamid weiter, und eine Leuprorelin-Spritze liegt bereit für mich. Dann
wird man ja sehen, ob der schwächliche Testosteron-Anstieg etwas mit dem
parallelen PSA-Anstieg zu tun habe.

Degalrelix brauch ich nicht noch einmal zu versuchen, denn das hat den
Testosteronwert nur zögerlich auf 1.6 mmol/l gesenkt, während es nach 
dem Wechsel auf Leuprorelin zügig ins Kastrationsniveau von 0.7 absank.

MDV 3100 bzw. Enzalutamid ist selbstverständlich auf dem Radar,
aber da harrt noch die Frage nach der Verfügbarkeit der Antwort.
Wir spielen noch einige Zeit mit Kombinationstherapien, bevor allenfalls
eine 2.-Linien-AHT in Angriff genommen würde.




> Was bedeuten nun diese 0,04? - Eigentlich doch noch nicht viel, oder?


Nein, diese 0.04 ng/ml sind wirklich nicht viel, oder sogar sehr wenig.
Noch vor zwei Jahren hätte ich das als <0.1 gar nicht gesehen.
Die Höhe des PSA-Wertes ist jetzt nicht entscheidend, sondern, _ob_ dies 
ein Anstieg sei, oder bloss eine Flause der Messtechnik und Statistik.
Deswegen die angekündigte weitere Messung. Bei so tiefen Werten hat
man Zeit für weitere Abklärungen und Experimente.




> Alles wird gut!


Ich schätze, Du versprichst zu viel, was den PCa angeht. Aber ich will von 
den Tagen stets das Gute nehmen. Und davon gibt es Vieles, wenn mich 
grad nicht so ein mieser Anfall von Fatigue daran hindert.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nach der Eiszeit breitet sich das Leben rasch aus, 
wie auf dem erst kürzlich vom Gletscher freigegebenen 
Karstplateau der Lapis de Tsanfleuron
An windgeschützen und sonnenexponierten Stellen 
blüht schon der Gemswurz, sonst noch nichts.  Insekten 
fliegen über Kilometer herbei, um sich daran zu laben:


Aufnahme vom September

----------


## Hvielemi

> Alles wird gut!


Eben hab ich noch von Fatigue gesprochen, doch heute *Dies*:
Nach meinem Zahnarztbesuch wollten 0... und ich noch einen
Spaziergang unternehmen. Weil ich mich wirklich gut fühlte
mit drei neuen Inlays, hab ich vorgeschlagen, nun doch noch
die jährliche Säntistour in Angriff zu nehmen. Diesmal eben 
auf dem kürzesten Aufstieg und zeithalber nur hochwärts.
1'200m Höhendifferenz von der Schwägalp zum Gipfel, 
macht 3.5 Stunden Aufstieg und inkl. Picknickpause (Tierwies).
Der Schnee von Anfang Oktober war weg, der von letztem Montag
auch, nur an der Himmelsleiter, dem letzten Kraxelstück, waren
die Tritte vereist, und ich wurde langsamer, auch der dünnen Luft halber.
0... kraxelte flink voraus, um Fahrkarten für die Seilbahn zu kaufen. 
Um 16:58 war auch ich oben auf 2'500m. Kalt war's, grau und windig. 
Um dieses Panorama zu betrachten, hatte ich keine Zeit mehr. 
Die letzte Seilbahn runter fuhr um 17:00 ...  :Blinzeln: 

Doch auch *Das*: 
Gestern hab ich den neuesten PSA-Wert bekommen: 0.05 ng/ml. 
Der rasche Anstieg (VZ ca.33 Tage) geht auf sehr tiefem Niveau weiter [1].

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Konrad,
alle Achtung, 1200 Höhenmeter sind kein Pipifax und ich weiss wovon hier die Rede ist aus eigenen Erfahrungen. Und das Ganze auch noch bei vereistem Endspurt wegen Zeitknappheit.
Wie mir scheint bist Du noch recht gut drauf, denn diese Bergtour erfordert in der Tat einen gut trainierten, geübten Bergfex. Ich meine, weiter so, wann immer es geht! Freue mich sehr für Dich.
Alles Gute und viele Grüße von (auch Bergsteiger) Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

Die VZ des gegenwärtigen PSA-Anstieges beträgt nicht "ca. 33 Tage",
sondern "etwa ein bis zwei Monate". Genaueres geben die Zahlen
nicht her.

Hier noch ein (geklautes) Bild zu der "Himmelsleiter", die ich im Kurzbericht
zu unserer in jeder Hinsicht unerwarteten Säntistour erwähnt hatte:

Die Schneelage war gestern ähnlich, die Wolkendecke aber
einiges höher, sodass Fernsicht weit herum gegeben war.

Und zuletzt hier ein reichbebilderter Tourenbericht vom Juli '13
aus dem ersichtlich wird, warum sich die diesjährige Säntistour 
bis in den Herbst verzögert hatte: 
Für Alpinisten mag Schnee in der Nordwand kein Problem sein,
mir aber ist der Weg bei Schneelage nicht geheuer.

Hvielemi


Nachtrag@Carlos
Danke, Bergsteiger Carlos, für die guten Wünsche.
Wie Du aus meinem Berichten entnehmen kannst, ist die 
Vertikale nichts für mich. Bergwandern ja, abar auch da ist
bei T4 Schluss - auch wenn es mir gut geht, wie grad jetzt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Konrad,

und trotzdem "wird alles gut" !
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.
Es gibt doch viel schlimmeres . . . . . 
Mein Bruder liegt mit einem Schlaganfall im Bett. Der stand mitten im Leben, und nun . . . . ?
Einer meiner Schwager hat Darmkrebs inkl. Leberkrebs.-Lebenserwartung ca. 6 Monate.

Danke für die Links!
Mir hat *der letzte* Ponoramafilm gefallen!

Ich erlaube mir einmal 1 Bild in deinen Tread hineinzustellen.
Ich wollte dir damit nur suggerieren, es gibt noch vieles anderes gute.

Lieben Gruss
aus Alacant
auch an O.
Brigitte u. Hartmut

PS: Bild = Mein Schwager mit unseren Hündchen

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

Eigentlich sollte ich erst morgen wieder schreiben, NACH dem Besuch
beim Onkologen. Doch gestern war ich beim Hausarzt um Blut
abzunehmen für PSA-, Testosteron- und Kaliumbestimmung.
Obwohl ich 'glaube zu wissen' (welch widersprüchliche Ausdrucksweise!)
dass der PSA-Wert bei 0.07 liege und Testosteron leicht gesunken sei,
bin ich wieder unruhig.

Egal, wie die Werte sind und welche therapeutische Konsequenz daraus
gezogen werden solle, werden wir am Samstag verreisen. Nicht nach
Alicante mit seinen mondänen Motoryachten, sondern in das den Hippie-
Zeiten nachtrauernde Valle Gran Rey auf La Gomera: 
Der Berg ruft!, auch weit draussen im Atlantik.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

lass Dir den Wind tuechtig um Nase und Ohren wehen. Mit dem erneut kraeftigen Wind hat sich inzwischen auch meine Frau angefreundet. Ich wuensche Dir ausreichend Kraftreserven, um mit O. auch weit in die Hoehe steigen zu koennen. Hier hat es nur bis zur Kasbah gereicht; als uebrig gebliebene Ruine nach dem legendaeren Erdbeben das einzige hoeher gelegene Ziel.

*Alle Menschen sind klug - die einen vorher, die anderen nachher*
(Voltaire) 

Beste sonnige Gruesse aus Agadir.

----------


## Hvielemi

So, eben war ich beim Onkologen.
Seine Praxis hab ich ganz beschwingt verlassen:

Die Zweifach-Therapie mit Leuprorelin-Depot UND Bicalutamid
hat den PSA-Anstieg abgefangen, siehe Anhang [1]. 
Nun konstant 0.05 ng/ml, und ich erwarte einen Rückgang 
bis zur nächsten Messung nach den Ferien, 
die ich nun heute Abend sehr erleichtert antreten kann.

@Harald: Dein Optimismus hat sich bewährt!

let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Konrad,




> So, eben war ich beim Onkologen.Seine Praxis hab ich ganz beschwingt verlassen:
> 
> Die Zweifach-Therapie mit Leuprorelin-Depot UND Bicalutamid
> hat den PSA-Anstieg abgefangen, siehe Anhang [1]. 
> Nun konstant 0.05 ng/ml, und ich erwarte einen Rückgang 
> bis zur nächsten Messung nach den Ferien, 
> die ich nun heute Abend sehr erleichtert antreten kann.


...dazu möchte ich dir ganz herzlich gratulieren.

Deine - früher beschriebenen - Begleitsymptome haben sich nach Änderung der Begleitmedikation in ihrer Stärke gemildert bzw. sind völlig verschwunden. Waren also wohl keine direkten unerwünschten Wirkungen. Dein beharrlich rationales Denken und Handeln hat sich bewährt.

Ich wünsche Dir erfüllte Tage.

Winfried

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Konrad und schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun haben wir in 9 Tagesetappen mit einigen dringend benötigten Ruhetagen zwischendrin das Gebirgseiland La Gomera umrundet. 7 Stunden Gehzeit und rund 800 bis 1200 Höhenmeter täglich, Trockentäler, reissende Bäche nach Gewittern, Regenwald und blühende Gärten ... 
Und auch einen Besuch bei Freunden auf Tenerife lag drin.


Und wäre da nicht täglich die kleine weisse Pille,
ich hätte keine Ahnung, warum ich ausgerechnet in
diesem Forum was schreibe.

Allerbeste Grüsse von 0... und mir an Euch Alle, die ihr irgendwo 
hinter dem grauen Nordosthorizont zurückgeblieben seid!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS:
Verzeiht die Kürze dieser Notiz, das iPhon macht das schreiben mühsam ...

----------


## uwes2403

Mit grauem Horizont hast Du wohl recht...hier ist ein Himmel zum depressiv werden :-(

Geniesse die Sonne.

Gruß aus demNorden.

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nun haben wir in 9 Tagesetappen mit einigen dringend benötigten  Ruhetagen zwischendrin das Gebirgseiland La Gomera umrundet. 7 Stunden  Gehzeit und rund 800 bis 1200 Höhenmeter täglich, Trockentäler,  reissende Bäche nach Gewittern, Regenwald und blühende Gärten ...


Hallo Konrad,

eine erstaunliche Leistung nach den vorangegangenen Schwächeperioden. Ich wollte, ich könnte da noch mithalten.




> Und wäre da nicht täglich die kleine weisse Pille, ich hätte keine Ahnung, warum ich ausgerechnet in diesem Forum was schreibe.


So lange nur die eine kleine Pille Dir noch zum Erreichen all der Höhenzüge verhilft, gibt es kaum einen Grund. sich um Dich wohl auch auf lange Sicht sorgen zu müssen. Weiterhin also immer bergauf.

*"Wer sich selbst anspornt, kommt weiter als der, welcher das beste Ross anspornt"*
(Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

An meiner wieder etwas gesteigerten Forenaktivität wird man es gemerkt haben:
La Gomera ist umwandert, und wir sind wieder zurück, und schlafen oder sind
schlaflos wieder auf der eigenen, deutlich besseren Matratze.

Natürlich haben mich nicht nur die Bicalutamid-Pille, sondern auch die
Hitzewallungen an das Geschehen in mir erinnert, aber hier kam dann 
schon wieder der nächste PSA-Test und die stets nervige Wartezeit danach.
Die hab ich mir mit einer Schneeschuhwanderung, mit einigem Brechreiz 
und mit den Vorbereitungen für die mittlerweile gelaufene fröhliche, rein
astronomisch motivierte Sonnwendfeier vertrieben.

Nun herrsche totale Entwarnung, teilt mir das Labor mit auf dem Befund
mit dem nunmehr dritten Wert von 0.05 ng/ml in Reihe:




> PSA weiterhin unauffällig. Bei PSA-Werten <1ng/ml und 
> unauffälliger DRU wird eine Kontrolle des PSA in ca. 3 Jahren empfohlen.
> 
> Schlussbericht Dr. K.


Die Gute hätte auch schreiben können, ich solle bitte erst nach der 
Pubertät wieder PSA messen lassen, weil Säuglinge eh keines sezernieren. 
Egal, ich bin froh, nach den letzten beiden kleinen Anstieg nun eine 
Ebene gefunden zu haben auf sehr tiefem Niveau.


Seit heute, 18:11 steigt die Sonne wieder auf, werden die Tage wieder länger.
Für die nachfolgenden Feiertage wünsch ich Allen Alles Gute!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Nachtschwärmer!

Schön, dass du dich wieder ein wenig erholt hast.
Das mit deinem PSA ist ja erfreulich.
Es macht auch anderen Betroffenen Hoffnung.

*Alles wird gut!
*Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Schön, dass du dich wieder ein wenig erholt hast.
> Das mit deinem PSA ist ja erfreulich.
> Es macht auch anderen Betroffenen Hoffnung.
> 
> *Alles wird gut!
> *


Naja, erholt hab ich mich zwischendurch schon mehrfach,
und das mit dem PSA war auch ganz nett,
aber nun ist er wieder gestiegen von 0.05 auf 0.07ng/ml
innert Monatsfrist. 
Das soll nun anderen Betroffenen die "Hoffnung" nicht kaputtmachen.

_"Alles wird gut!"_ ...  
(Schreib diesen Blödsinn bitte nie wieder)

Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Um das Thema zusammenzuhalten, kopier ich diesen Dialog aus einem anderen Thread (ab #60) hier rein,
nachdem ich nun eigenmächtig das Bicalutamid von 50 auf 150mg/d hochgesetzt hab,
bevor ich am kommenden Dienstag "mit dem Onkologen in die Glaskugel gucken" werde:




> Zitat von *Harald_1933*  
> Das mit 150 mg Bicalutamid bei ansonsten guter  Kondition resp. kardiologischer 
> Unversehrtheit ist sicher zu empfehlen.  Auf LHRH-Analoga verzichten!! 
> Warum dann nicht ein "Halt Stop" in  Richtung PSA-Anstieg. 
> Wer mit der Glaskugel experimentiert, bekommt  sicher Resultate aus der Hexenküche. 
> Besser bei der Realität bleiben,  und die - verzeih, wenn ich schon wieder in's gleiche Horn stoße - 
> sieht  verdammt noch mal doch nicht zum Verdrießen aus.





> Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!
> 
> Das Auslaufen des Lucrin-Depots bescherte mir unter Bicalutamid 50mg/d schon 
> bei nur geringem Überschreiten des Kastrationsniveaus einen sehr schnellen
> PSA-Anstieg. Ich könnte das demnächst wieder versuchen mit 150mg/d allein und 
> längerfristig, aber 'kardiologisch unversehrt' bin ich nun mal schon lange nicht mehr.
> Und falls es wieder steigen sollte, egal ob mit oder ohne GnRH-Analogon (Lucrin),
> ist die Option "Steigen lassen" durchaus zu erwägen, mit dem Ziel,
> in Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET/CT zu erhalten, etwa zwei Jahre nach dem letzten.
> ...



Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun, der "Blick in die Glaskugel" hat folgendes ergeben:

Meine eigenmächtige Erhöhung von 50 auf 150mg/d Bicalutamid hätte der 
Onkologe auch vorgeschlagen. Da die nächste 'Lucrin'-Spritze Anfang Februar
angesagt ist, werde ich den PSA vor diesem Termin erneut messen.

Die Option, zur Gewinnung von Bildern den PSA steigen zu lassen, 
wenn er es dann tun will, bringt wohl nichts, denn schon das PET von 2012
hatte keine therapeutischen Konsequenzen nahegelegt.

Angesichts meiner niedrigen Kaliumwerte, des zu hohen Blutdruckes und
der Medikamentenüberempfindlichkeit (Prednison!) und der Neigung zu
Ödemen ist Abiraterone wohl nicht die ideale Folgetherapie.
Enzalutamid andererseits ist in der Schweiz im Vor-Chemo-Stadium noch 
nicht zugelassen, wäre also ein sehr teurer Spass. 

Jetzt schauen wir est mal, was das erhöhte Bicalutamid bringt,
das sieht man nämlich nicht in der Glaskugel, sondern in PSA-Messungen.


Eine erfreuliche Nachricht gibt es auch:
Nachdem meine Brustdrüsen wg. Casodex bestrahlt worden sind, gibt es 
keine Gründe mehr, mir nicht wenigstens geringdosiertes Estradiol zu geben.

Mit einem Pflästerchen 'Systen 25mg' am Abend hatte ich erstmals 
seit Jahren eine Nacht frei von Hitzewallungen. Die Schlafstörungen
durch mehrfaches Wasserlassen sind ohne nachfolgende Wallungen
sehr viel weniger störend, und morgens in trockenen Tüchern
aufzuwachen, ist eine Wohltat. Nun gelang auch die zweite Nacht gut. 
Das kleine Pflästerchen am Hintern stört nicht im Geringsten. 
Es übersteht das Duschen ohne Probleme und soll 2 x wöchentlich 
ersetzt werden.
(Ob der rabiate Durchfall allenfalls damit in Zusammenhang stehe, 
wird sich in den nächsten Tagen weisen. Im Beipackzettel steht
davon nichts, dafür "Häufig: ... Rötungen, Juckreiz, ... Brustkrebs".
Nun, sei's drum.)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Blumenbild, diesmal Eisblumen 
am Dreibündenstein ob Chur, 2'160m, vom vergangenen Mittwoch:


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

blöde Anregung von einem, der gerade anfängt, sich ein bisschen Wissen anzueignen: Dein Untermieter sitzt ja an einer Stelle, die wenig operabel und bestrahlbar ist. Könnte man ihm denn vielleicht mit Protonen-Bestrahlung beikommen, wenn man ihm wieder etwas "Erholung" gönnen und sichtbar machen würde?

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dein Untermieter sitzt ja an einer Stelle, die wenig operabel und bestrahlbar ist. Könnte man ihm denn vielleicht mit Protonen-Bestrahlung beikommen, ...


Danke, Werner, für's Mitdenken.

Nicht an EINER Stelle, sondern - ich hab grad nochmal das PET/CT durchgeschaut - an
sechs verschiedenen Stellen. Das Bild [4] zeigt nur ein Beispiel, und es ist nicht davon
auszugehen, dass das Alles ist, denn kleine und Micrometastasen sind weder in PET/CT
noch im MRT zu sehen. Dies ist der Grund, warum von der perkutanen Bestrahlung
abgeraten worden war. Guck Eintrag vom 04.07.2012 in [2].

WENN nichts Neues dazwischenkommt, mach ich systemisch-medikamentös weiter.
Erst wenn der PSA dann doch wieder steigen sollte, stelle ich mir eine 
Bestrahlung vor. Dies allerdings nicht perkutan, sondern per Infusion mit
einer PSMA-Radiorezeptorligendentherapie.
Die findet den Weg über die Blutbahn zu den Metastasen von allein,
ob aktuell mit 131Iod oder irgendwann vielleicht mal mit einem Alpha-Strahler.

Aber das ist noch lange nicht festgelegt, denn solche Entscheide fällt
man besser dann, wenn sie anstehen. Vorausdenken ist aber erlaubt.

Carpe diem
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Konrad,

und das ist jetzt noch keine Option ? Anstelle der HT ?

Oder ist das Verfahren noch experimentell - der Artikel ist ja etwas älter.....

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> und das ist jetzt noch keine Option ? Anstelle der HT ?
> 
> Oder ist das Verfahren noch experimentell?


Ja, das Verfahren ist noch experimentell und kommt wohl wegen
Patentstreitigkeiten nicht vom Fleck. 
Was klar ist, ist dass die grösseren Metastasen massiv reduziert
werden und dass damit die Krankheit um einige VZ zurückgeworfen
werden kann. Aber um den Preis von Nebenwirkungen, derenthalber
das Verfahren nicht öfter wiederholt werden könne (Knochenmark,
Schilddrüse). Das hab ich schon vor zwei Jahren berichtet.
Die Forschung in Heidelberg geht weiter, und davon will ich später
vielleicht mal profitieren, z.B. wenn das 131Iod durch einen Alphastrahler
ersetzt werden sollte.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Danke Dir für die Aufklärung...sorry, die Suche habe ich nicht bemüht und daher auch Deinen alten Bericht nicht gefunden.

Schönen Sonntag...ich werde meinen in der Sporthalle verbringen (Punktspiel...)
Da ist es wärmer, als die -10 °C draußen :-)

Uwe

----------


## M Schostak

> Es gibt prinzipiell 3 Optionen:
> a) Hormontherapie alleine weiter
> b) Hormontherapie weiter und dazu Bestrahlung
> c) gar nichts machen



Psa i 9,5; pT3b, Gl 9 (4+5) *R1* Pn+ (*2/2*) - positiver Rand bei Hochrisiko-Ca mit Pattern 5; zu wenig LK. Nadir durch Hormone kaschiert.
Zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose 57 Jahre und ohne Vorerkrankungen.

Unser Zentrum sehr wahrscheinlich bereits 2010 zu einer adjuvanten Strahlentherapie geraten (allerdings hätten wir es zusätzlich als erste Stufe bei einer Empfehlung zu Bicalutamid Mono 150 belassen - schließlich bestand keine Fernmetastasierung). 

Insofern kann ich Herrn Schmidts Option b) nur unterstützen. 

Nur eine schwere Inkontinenz oder eine wirklich extrem ausgedehnte LK-Metastasierung wäre ein Grund dagegen gewesen. Bei nur 2 LK kann man das nicht behaupten (oder ist in der Histo oder im OP-Bericht von Makrometastasen die Rede?)
Ich sehe auch keine Alternativen, um die Spekulation einer eventuellen Übertherapie abzukürzen. Das kann man wohl erst nachher sehen.

Zur Frage der Reduktion der Lebensqualität einer RTX nach RPX: 
Die Potenz kann sich ja unter Hormonen ohnehin nicht erholen. Da gibt es nichts zu verschlechtern. Wenn die Kontinenz weitgehend OK ist, ist das Risiko einer Verschlechterung jetzt ebenfalls klein (<5%).
Andere Risiken (Proktitis, Cystitis) sind laut Studien << 3%

Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## Hvielemi

> Insofern kann ich Herrn Schmidts Option b) nur unterstützen.


Besten Dank, lieber Martin Schostak,

aber:



> Dieser Lymphknoten liegt sehr ungünstig auf der  a. iliaca communis, teilweise  von der Psoas-Muskulatur bedeckt; das  kann hochwahrscheinlich nicht laparoskopisch entfernt werden. 
> Im Übrigen spricht der beidseitige Befall und die extreme PSA-DT sowieso  gegen eine lokale Therapie (und damit erst recht gegen eine offene  Chirurgie).
> Ich stimme der Ansicht von Herrn Schmidt voll zu.


Das bezog sich auf dieses Statement:



> Was mir am Bild nicht gefällt ist die Lage  des Lymphknotens. Das ist ein hoher präsakraler Lymphknoten, eigentlich  ist er fast auf Übergang zum paraaortalen Gebiet. Dass er bei der  Operation nicht entfernt wurde, ist logisch, wenn man sieht wo er liegt.
> Das ist nicht gut. Es zeigt ein nicht ganz typisches  Metastasierungsmuster des Prostatakarzinoms. Wenn man an eine lokale  Therapie denkt, muss man sicherlich das Bestrahlungsgebiet nach oben  Richtung paraaortal erweitern und elektiv dort die nächsten Stationen  erfassen, sonst stehen Sie in kurzer Zeit wieder vor dem gleichen  Problem.
> Eine Hormotherapie ist dazu unbedingt erforderlich, allein mit einer  fokalen Bestrahlung werden Sie diesen Krebs nicht los.


Diskutiert wurde damals dieses beidseitige Paar aus Beitrag #58:

und da gibt es ja noch diesen paraaortalen Knoten ...

... und einige mehr.

PD Dr. Plasswilm vom KSSG riet mir vom Versuch der Bestrahlung ab,
und ihr Votum schien auch nicht sehr ermutigend, also hab ich die
Hormontherapie zähneknirschend wiederaufgenommen. Ich wusste, 
dass das eine Sackgasse sei, und nun, nahe an deren Ende ist das 
überhaupt nicht mehr lustig.

Darf ich Ihnen mal die Bild-CD senden zum angucken?
Wobei ich allerdings nicht weiss, wo der Krebs diesmal wieder zuschlagen
würde. Trotz der lediglich 2/2-Lymphadenektomie hatten sich im
kleinen Becken nach 9 Monaten AHT und PSA-Anstieg auf 4.1ng/ml
keine weiteren Knoten gezeigt. Aber genau da wollte Daniel Schmidt 
in Beitrag #3 gemäss Option b) hinstrahlen, wies aber schon damals
auf eine mögliche Übertherapie hin.

Nu steh ich vor der Wahl, wieder mal PSA auf 4 steigen zu lassen für ein 
weiteres PSMA-PET, oder gleich eine Zweitlinien-AHT einzuleiten
und erst wenn das nix mehr hilft, das PSMA-PET zu machen und dann ggf. 
zu Prof. Haberkorns 131Iod-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie greifen.

Manchmal ist es nicht ganz selbstverständich, den Tag ruhig zu nehmen.
Dennoch wie stets:

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## M Schostak

Sorry, ich hatte übersehen, dass und was wir schon vor längerer Zeit diskutiert hatten.
Immerhin waren sich Schmidt und ich offenbar schon damals einig ;-)

Wirklich Stellung zu nehmen geht eben nur mit persönlichem Kontakt und allen Unterlagen.

Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wirklich Stellung zu nehmen geht eben nur mit persönlichem Kontakt und allen Unterlagen.


Ja, gerne.
Erst mal Magenspiegelung am Freitag,
nächsten Montag wieder PSA messen 
und am Donnerstag danach mit dem Onkologen sprechen.

Derweil geht es mir gut.
Mit diesem Estradiol-25mcg/d-Pflästerchen sind die
Hitzewallungen deutlich gelindert, die Erbrecherei
hat sich gelegt und ich wandere wieder mit Freude,
heute grad am Hinterfallenkopf. Wenn man genau
hinschaut, sieht man auf der Schneefläche ein
Halo von glitzerndem Schnee (In Natura war das
so bunt wie ein Regenbogen):



Und morgen wollen wir auf den Stockberg, das ist der links im Bild, 
aber wir gehen natürlich auf der Sonnenseite hoch.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Derweil geht es mir gut.


Uhh, das war gestern.
Heute Nacht hat mich das erste mal seit der Krebsdiagnose vor
bald 4 Jahren die blanke Angst gepackt. Der Gedanke, was sei,
wenn der PSA trotz verdreifachtem 'Casodex' weiter steige, liess
mir keine Ruhe. Szenarien drehten sich im Kopf, ohne je zu 
irgendeinem Schluss zu kommen, was zu tun sei. 
War halt allein ...
Irgendwann bin ich dann doch eingeschlafen, scheinbar recht gut,
denn sonst wäre das folgende nicht möglich gewesen:




> Und morgen wollen wir auf den Stockberg, das ist der links im Bild, 
> aber wir gehen natürlich auf der Sonnenseite hoch.


Auf dem Bild oben sieht man nur das untere Drittel des Stockbergs.
Trotzdem waren wir heute oben und genossen dabei den letzten
Sonnenschein, den uns der steif wehende Föhn gewährte, bevor
von Westen (Rechts im Panorama) eine Warmfront träge Schichtwolken
heranwälzte.


Den neuen Geisterknebel hab ich nicht ins Bild genommen. 
Mir gefällt das alte Steinmannli als Gipfelzeichen besser.
Der graublaue Ozean links im Hintergrund ist nicht die Nordsee,
sondern der Hochnebel über dem Allgäu und der Alb.
Dann folgt der Säntis, in Bildmitte die 'Toblerones' oder
Churfirsten und ganz im Westen (rechts) dann der Speer
und weit im Hintergrund der Pilatus bei Luzern.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Heute Nacht hat mich das erste mal seit der Krebsdiagnose vor
> bald 4 Jahren die blanke Angst gepackt. Der Gedanke, was sei,
> wenn der PSA trotz verdreifachtem 'Casodex' weiter steige, liess
> mir keine Ruhe. Szenarien drehten sich im Kopf, ohne je zu
> irgendeinem Schluss zu kommen, was zu tun sei.
> War halt allein ...


Lieber Konrad,

ob allein oder in Anwesenheit eines liebenden und verständnisvollen und tröstenden und Dich vielleicht beruhigenden Menschen, solcher Angstattacken wirst Du letztlich nur aus eigener Kraft Herr werden können, weil sie immer wiederkehren. Es gibt und gab für mich nur den Galgenhumor, der mir dann zur Seite stand, wenn die Grübelei mich am einschlafen hinderte. Auch meine antrainierte Unbekümmertheit nach dem Motto, es wird schon alles werden; und wenn nicht, dann ist es eben so und nicht zu ändern, half schon mal. Mit einiger Übung gelingt es auch, die Gedanken abzuschalten. Sicher fällt mir das alles leichter, weil ich Dir schon 20 Jahre voraus bin. 




> Irgendwann bin ich dann doch eingeschlafen, scheinbar recht gut,
> denn sonst wäre das folgende nicht möglich gewesen:
> 
> Und morgen wollen wir auf den Stockberg, das ist der links im Bild,
> aber wir gehen natürlich auf der Sonnenseite hoch.


Und immer wieder geht die Sonne auf. Es freut mich, nun erneut lesen zu können, wie schnell Du trotz entgangener nächtlicher Ruhestunden wieder auf den Beinen warst, während mich gestern und auch heute wieder einmal der Drehschwindel beim Aufstehen und der ganztägige Schwankschwindel begleitete.

Du siehst, jeder hat sein Scherflein zu tragen.

Alles Gute für Deine anstehenden Untersuchungstermine.

*"Falls Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, war seine Hauptsorge sicher nicht, sie so zu machen, dasss wir sie verstehen können"*
(Albert Einstein)

Herzliche Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... solcher Angstattacken wirst Du letztlich nur aus eigener Kraft Herr werden können, weil sie immer wiederkehren.


Ich glaube nicht, dass solche Angstattacken "immer wiederkehren".
Die Situation der Ungewissheit bevor das neue PSA-Ergebnis vorliegt
ist diesmal heftiger, weil es nun um die Frage geht, ob nun ein CRPC
vorliege, die Krankheit also in eine neue Phase trete.
Letztmals war das die Zeit zwischen OP und Vorliegen des Pathologieberichtes.
Nur dass ich damals noch beduselt war von allerlei Schmerzmedikation
und noch keine Ahnung hatte, was da auf mich zukommen könnte.

Ich habe jetzt diese Angst erlebt, samt ihrer vollkommenen 
Sinnlosigkeit. Nein, das wird nicht "immer wiederkehren".
Ich werde mich dem kommenden PSA-Test stellen samt der
üblichen Nervosität bis die Zahl bekannt ist. Das ist dann Fakt, 
und wenn es diesmal nicht steigt, wird das eben das nächste 
oder übernächste mal sein. So ist das eben im Leben.

Ich habe gelernt, mit dem Damoklesschwert Progression zu
leben, also brauch ich keine Angst mehr davor zu haben.
Meine Energie brauch ich lieber, um die passende Therapie
zu finden für diese nächste Phase und für das Leben an sich.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

*Ich habe gelernt, mit dem Damoklesschwert Progression zu
leben, also brauch ich keine Angst mehr davor zu haben.
Meine Energie brauch ich lieber, um die passende Therapie
zu finden für diese nächste Phase und für das Leben an sich."

*Beim lesen der letzten Beiträge hier, insbesondere die Dialoge zwischen Harald_1933 und Dir Konrad, kamen mir immer wieder die 5 Sterbephasen, Isolierung, Zorn, Verhandeln, Depression und die Akzeptanz,
von Elisabeth Kübler-Ross in den Sinn.

  Ich sehe zu Deinen Schilderungen lieber Konrad eine Parallele dazu.
  Die gleichen Prozesse erleben wir PCa- Erkrankte ab dem Zeitpunkt der Diagnose. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.

  Das folgende Zitat von Harald_1933 passt sehr gut zu der letzten Phase *Akzeptanz.*

*ob allein oder in Anwesenheit eines liebenden und verständnisvollen und tröstenden und Dich vielleicht beruhigenden Menschen, solcher Angstattacken wirst Du letztlich nur aus eigener Kraft Herr werden können, weil sie immer wiederkehren. Es gibt und gab für mich nur den Galgenhumor, der mir dann zur Seite stand, wenn die Grübelei mich am einschlafen hinderte. Auch meine antrainierte Unbekümmertheit nach dem Motto, es wird schon alles werden; und wenn nicht, dann ist es eben so und nicht zu ändern, half schon mal. Mit einiger Übung gelingt es auch, die Gedanken abzuschalten. Sicher fällt mir das alles leichter, weil ich Dir schon 20 Jahre voraus bin.*

  Hier im Folgenden die 5 Phasen:

*Nichtwahrhabenwollen und Isolierung (Denial)*

  Die Krankheit wird zuerst vom Patienten geleugnet. Er behauptet beispielsweise, dass das Röntgenbild vertauscht worden sei oder der Arzt eine Fehldiagnose gestellt habe. Falls die Familie sich nicht mit dem Tod auseinandersetzen will, kann sie dem Angehörigen in dieser Phase nicht helfen. Die Konsequenz bedeutet für die Angehörigen, dass sie den Tod des Sterbenden herbeisehnen (Stirb so schnell wie möglich). Als Außenstehender kann man dem Patienten helfen, indem man ihm Vertrauen anbietet und den Kranken eventuell in seinem Nichtwahrhabenwollen unterstützt.

*Zorn (Anger)*

  Der Patient verspürt Neid auf die Weiterlebenden. Das führt zu unkontrollierbaren Wutausbrüchen auf alle, die nicht an seiner Krankheit leiden, wie z. B. Schwestern, Pfleger, Ärzte und Angehörige. Diese können weiter ihr Geld verdienen, es in Urlauben ausgeben und ihre Pläne realisieren. Die Angst, vergessen zu werden, plagt den Sterbenden zudem, er empfindet sein Leiden vor dem Hintergrund der Katastrophen im Fernsehen als unwichtig. Hilfe für den Patienten kann Aufmerksamkeit sein, dem Patienten nicht aus dem Weg zu gehen und seinen Zorn notfalls zu provozieren, so dass es zur Aussprache kommt. Wichtig dabei bleibt, dass die Betreuenden den Zorn des Patienten nicht persönlich nehmen sollen, da der Zorn sonst Gegenzorn provoziert, was eine Spirale des Streits nach sich zieht.

*Verhandeln (Bargaining)*

  Diese Phase stellt eine kurze flüchtige Phase dar, in der kindliche Verhaltensweisen zu Tage kommen, wie die eines erst zornigen, dann verhandelnden Kindes, das sich mit häuslichen Tätigkeiten eine Belohnung erhandeln will. Der Patient hofft durch Kooperation auf Belohnung, etwa eine längere Lebensspanne und Freiheit von Schmerzen. Meist wird der Handel streng geheim mit Gott geschlossen, indem er sein Leben der Kirche widmet oder seinen Körper der anatomischen Lehre und Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stellt. Um dem Patienten in dieser Phase beizustehen, hilft es, seinen Schuldgefühlen beispielsweise gegenüber Gott oder seinen Mitmenschen mitunter befreiende Anerkennung einzuräumen.

*Depression*

  Die Erstarrung, der Zorn und die Wut werden in zwei Formen von Verzweiflung und Verlust abgelöst. Die erste Form ist reaktiv. Sie bezieht sich auf einen bereits geschehenen Verlust, d. h. beispielsweise die Brust nach einer OP, das Geld für das Krankenhaus, die Verantwortung gegenüber der Familie. Durch Bekämpfung dieser Sorgen mit beispielsweise einer Brustprothese oder der erforderlichen Umstellung der Familienversorgung kann dem Leidenden geholfen werden. Die zweite Form ist vorbereitender Natur und kümmert sich um einen drohenden Verlust wie den Tod oder die Abwesenheit im Leben der Verwandten. Auch hier kann Intervention des Umfeldes dem Patienten in seinem Leiden Linderung verschaffen, z. B. durch Berichte von den Angehörigen, dass Kinder weiter gute Noten schreiben und viel spielen, d. h. dass sie trotz Abwesenheit des Patienten das gewohnte Leben fortführen. Zu viel Besuch stört jedoch das Trauern, das dem Kranken immer erlaubt sein muss. Ohne subjektives Kennen der Angst und der Verzweiflung ist kein Erreichen der nächsten Phase in Sicht.

*Akzeptanz (Acceptance)*

  Nach Neid und Zorn auf alle Gesunden und Lebenden erwartet der Kranke den Tod und dehnt seinen Schlaf aus. Die Phase ist frei von Gefühlen, der Kampf ist vorbei, der Schmerz vergangen und der Patient will von den Problemen der Außenwelt in Ruhe gelassen werden. Somit ist dies die schwierigste Phase für die Personen im Umfeld des Sterbenden, da sie auch Zurückweisungen erfahren müssen. Alte Patienten erreichen diese Phase der Zustimmung leichter. Sie blicken auf ihr Leben, ihre Kinder und somit einen Sinn zurück. Schwierigkeit in diesem Prozess macht die Unterscheidung dieser Phase gegenüber frühem Aufgeben. Als Angehöriger hilft man am besten durch stummes Zuhören, indem man dadurch zeigt, dass man bis zum Tod dabei bleibt.
  Alle Phasen beschäftigen sich direkt oder indirekt mit Hoffnung. Es wäre ein Fehler dem Sterbenden Hoffnung zu nehmen. Es ist Aufgabe der Angehörigen, Pflegenden und der Ärzte, die Hoffnung aufrechtzuerhalten. Dazu kann man dem Sterbenden vermitteln, dass ihm jede nötige Hilfe und Erleichterung zukommt. Auf diese Weise werden die Begleiter zu Freunden.

*Elisabeth Kübler-Ross* (* 8. Juli 1926 in Zürich;  24. August 2004 in Scottsdale, Arizona) war eine schweizerisch-US-amerikanische Psychiaterin. Sie befasste sich mit dem Tod und dem Umgang mit Sterbenden, mit Trauer und Trauerarbeit und gilt als Begründerin der Sterbeforschung.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Helmut,
Der Link zu Wikipedia hätte gereicht: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_K%C3%BCbler-Ross
doch lass mich dennoch auf deine Guttenbergiade antworten:

So ein Phasenmodell erscheint mir etwas mickeymousig
zugeschnitten auf standardisierte Konsummenschen, 
die sich noch nie mit ihrer Endlichkeit befasst haben.

Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der sorgfältigen Aufklärung durch
meine Ärzte, dass ich nie in einen Schock verfiel, 'nichtwahrhaben
wollte' oder in 'Zorn' verfiel nach den jeweiligen Diagnosen. 
Ihnen danke ich jedenfalls, dass sie mich nicht einfach platt 
mit den Tatsachen konfrontierten, sondern dies erst nach 
jeweiliger Darlegung der Möglichkeiten einordnend taten.

Man lese den Startbeitrag #1 dieses Blogs.
Damals hatte ich mich während der gesamten Schneeschuhtour unwohl 
und verkrampft gefühlt. Erst die telefonische Nachricht des PSA-Wertes
entspannte mich augenblicklich. Dies, obwohl mir damals der krasse Anstieg
vorgekommen war wie eine Nachricht vom Tod, was es ja langfristig betrachtet auch war.
Es war wohl die damals nicht verstandene Angst vor dem Bericht, die
mich derartig erstarren liess. Die Gewissheit war dann derart entspannend,
dass der Rest der Schneeschuhtour noch zum Genuss wurde, trotz der
nun gegebenen Gewissheit eines sechsfachen Anstieges innert vier Monaten.

Auch diesmal ist es nicht die Angst vor dem Tod, die mich umtrieb,
sondern die Ungewissheit, ob die angepasste Therapie ein letztes
mal den PSA wieder in den Griff bekomme oder nicht.

Vor dem Tod habe ich keine Angst. Diesen Un-Zustand des Nichtseins
kenne ich aus der Zeit vor der Zeugung. Die Angst vor dem
Sterben hingegen, und das kann mit Prostatakrebs quälend sein,
habe ich ganz gezielt beendet, indem ich mir die Kontrolle über
das Sterben verschafft habe:
Einerseits bin ich Mitglied bei der Sterbehilfeorganisation EXIT,
andererseits habe ich die erforderlichen Mittel hier im Haus,
sodass ich zum Sterben niemanden fragen muss. Es ist enorm,
welche Erleichterung mir dies gibt, auch wenn es durchaus
unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ich diese Mittel jemals benutzen werde.

'Zorn', 'Hoffnung', 'Verzweiflung', 'Verdrängung', 'Kampf' sind
Vokabeln, die mir im Zusammenhang mit meinem Krebs nicht
einfallen. Er ist nun mal Teil meines Lebens, und war es schon 
Jahre, bevor ich das zu wissen bekam. Ich tue dagegen, 
was mir geeignet erscheint, den Krebs zurückzubinden.

Mir 'Unbekümmertheit antrainieren' oder andere Rezepte der
Verdrängung anzueignen, mich mit Sprüchen wie 'Alles wird gut'
selbst zu belügen oder belügen zu lassen, liegt mir ebenso fern, 
wie auf ein Ende zu starren, das dann vielleicht doch ganz anders 
ausfallen wird. 
Die Angstattacke von vorletzter Nacht wurde gefolgt von
einer angenehm ruhig verbrachten Nacht, mal abgesehen von 
den üblichen Folgen der Polynykturie, die mich schon viel länger
begleitet als der Krebs.

Dem neuen PSA-Wert von nächster Woche schaue ich nun mit
Ruhe entgegen. Ich habe einiges gelesen über CRPC, mich mit
betroffenen Forenmitgliedern ausgetauscht und im Net gestöbert, 
insbesondere über die Östrogentherapie. 
Martin Schostak schrieb dazu kurz und bündig :



> Inzwischen hat sich die Landschaft durch Abirateron und Enzalutamid  komplett geändert. 
> Ich sehe überhaupt keine Indikation mehr für  Östrogenanaloga.


Gut, dann wenden wir uns mal diesen Therapien zu.
Es wird schon wirken, je länger desto besser, aber auch das
wird irgendwann zuende gehen. Das ängstigt mich nicht, 
aber ich werde dann wohl demütig enttäuscht sein. 
Die Dinge werden auch ohne mich ihren Lauf nehmen.
Doch noch gibt es mich.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mir 'Unbekümmertheit antrainieren' oder andere Rezepte der
> Verdrängung anzueignen, mich mit Sprüchen wie 'Alles wird gut'
> selbst zu belügen oder belügen zu lassen, liegt mir ebenso fern,
> wie auf ein Ende zu starren, das dann vielleicht doch ganz anders
> ausfallen wird.


Lieber Konrad,

manchmal helfen selbst so simpel klingende Rezepte, um sich selbst zu beruhigen. Das gilt sogar für Selbstmitleid. Eine ganz bewährte Methode der Ablenkung; ein gewisser Verdrängungseffekt entsteht dabei fast ungewollt. Nun komme aber bitte nicht etwa auf den Gedanken, das ich mich hiermit indirekt schon selbst aufgegeben haben könnte. Nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es beinhaltet eine Überbrückung der Phase einer gewissen Mutlosigkeit. Man geht durchaus gestärkt daraus hervor. Die Bereitschaft, weiter zu kämpfen, bekommt neue Impulse. Noch gibt es mich ja auch, und das sollte sich hoffentlich noch nicht so bald ändern.

*"Wenn ich mein Leben noch einmal Leben könnte, würde ich die gleichen Fehler machen. Aber ein bisschen früher, damit ich mehr davon habe"*
(Marlene Dietrich)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Das ist ja krass!
Ich weis nun gar nicht, was ich dir schreiben soll.

Der Helmut meint es sicherlich gut;
aber ob dich das beruhigt, glaube ich nicht. Eher regst du dich wohl darüber auf.

Lieber Konrad,
du springst heute, und die nächsten Jahre auch noch nicht in die Kiste!
Sicherlich musst du aufpassen, dass dir die Lebensqualität erhalten bleibt, aber 
sehe es bitte ein wenig lockerer!
Was sind Depressionen?
Eine Häufung von negativen Gedanken.
Wir wurden doch immer schon angehalten, positiv zu denken.
Die dunklen Wintermonate sind nicht so schön. Der Frühling ist aber schon in der Nähe.

Meine OP ist wohl auch nicht so gut gelaufen. Trotzdem blicke ich nach vorne.
Du glaubst gar nicht wie schön diese manipulierte Scheinwelt, unsere Erde, auf der wir leben, sein kann.
Du hast D, ich habe Brigitte, was wollen wir mehr.
Lass uns das Ende gemeinsam entgegen gehen, aber nicht jetzt, und auch nicht in den nächsten Jahren.
Konrad, besteige du weiter deine blöden Berge,
und ich fahre mit meiner Nussschale (Ende März wieder) der Sonne entgegen.

So, der Spruch, (....), von mir kommt nun nicht,
denn ich weiss, dass alles gut wird!

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

*Nachtrag:
*_ich war heute in meiner urologie, habe eine neue psa-bestimmung machen lassen.
was meinst du wohl, wie mich das ergebmis interessiert?
ich lebe noch, nur das ist wichtig!
ich habe nun schon bald 1 jahr, nach meiner diagnose überstanden *g*
alles wird gut (nur für mich)!
_

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Harald und Hartmut,
Ihr beide könnt Euch ja weiterhin mit allerlei Abenkung selbst beruhigen,
betören oder belügen. Ich selbst mag das nicht. Ich sehe einfach, dass ich
bald die Diagose vier Jahre überlebt haben werde und wohl, so wie das
heute aussieht noch Jahre leben werde. Es gibt keinen Fahrplan,
nach der sich das Ableben eines GS9-Betroffenen an der Schwelle zum
CRPCa Befindlichen abspielt. Ich sehe, dass bisher keine Knochen-Metastasen
festgestellt worden sind, ich sehe eine verdammt schnelle Verdoppelungszeit
des PSA (Am Montag wird wieder gemessen), und ich sehe neue Therapien,
sei dies Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid und in der ferneren Zukunft weitere
Möglichkeiten, z.B. die 131-Iod-PSMA-Therapie oder -lieber nicht- die Chemo.
Tja, und dann ist eben irgendwann das Ende der Kletterstange erreicht.

Ja, ich besteige weiter meine blöden Berge, und ich werde auch wieder mal
auf Salzwasser rumschippern. Leider musste mein englischer Skipper seinen
Törn ins Mittelmeer absagen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Sonst wär ich
im Mai mit ihm vom Solent über die Kanalinseln bis in die Bretagne gesegelt.

Ende März hab ich leider keine Zeit, mich dir, Käptn Hartmut als Steuermann
auf deiner 'Nussschale' anzubieten, weil ich dann grad auf der Barentssee
rumschippern werde, diesmal allerdings als Passagier auf nem Postdampfer,
mit dem Ziel, die Knivskjelludde zu erwandern. Das ist jene wenig besuchte
Halbinsel drei Kilometer NORDwestlich der Nordkapps, die wir vor einem
Dutzend Jahren mal umschippert hatten:


Das Alles aber nicht zur 'Ablenkung', sondern um das zu geniessen, was ich hab:

Das LEBEN.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## WernerE

Ogottogott, ich glaube, solche Reaktionen wollte Konrad gar nicht auslösen, als er uns an seiner schlaflosen Nacht beteiligt hat. Ich denke, er wollte das nur loswerden, oder einen hochgeistigen Tipp wie "geh eine Runde spazieren, oder iss ein Stück Schokolade, oder trink ein Bier und geh dann wieder ins Bett".  Das hilft nämlich (oder manchmal auch nicht...).

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, Werner, so ähnlich ist das.
Ich wollte "das", also die durchlebte Angst, loswerden.
Die Reaktionen haben mich wieder mal angeregt, meine 
eigene Position zu überdenken und darüber zu schreiben. 
Recht banal eigentlich, was dabei rauskommt: 

Das Leben ist endlich, und damit hab ich mich längst abgefunden.
Ich bin nun mal kein 'Kämpfer' gegen die Realität, sondern ich 
lebe mein Leben in Demut - keineswegs freudlos!




> Das hilft nämlich (oder manchmal auch nicht...).


Das stammt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere aus dem Western 
"A Man Called Horse" (Oder war's ein anderer? hab viele Western gesehen):
Der alte Indianerhäuptling wollte sterben und rief zum Zwecke nach über-
liefertem Ritus auf einem Hügel die Geister aller vier Himmelsrichtungen an. 
Dann legte er sich hin zum Sterben. 
Er wurde später gefunden und aus seinem heilenden Schlaf geweckt, 
was er trocken kommentierte mit:

"Sometimes it works, sometimes not". 

Dann griff er gefasst nach dem Speer und ging zurück ins Dorf.
Dieser Pragmatismus hat mich seinerzeit, etwa 1970, beeindruckt.
Ja, Suizid war auch schon Thema in diesem Blog ...


Was hier auch noch zu berichten ist:

 Heute hatte ich die Magenspiegelung.
Nach Verabreichung eines Beruhigungsmittels lag ich lange auf diesem
Untersuchungsschragen und lauschte dem Piepen der Geräte.
Als ich dann fand, man liesse mich nun doch schon sehr lange warten,
bevor die Schau beginne, kam die Assistentin und bat mich, vorsichtig 
aufzustehen und mich wieder anzukleiden. 
Von der Spiegelung hatte ich überhaupt nichts mitbekommen ;-))
(Wär nett gewesen, einst die Biopsie auch so zu überschlafen.)

Ergebnis: 
Eine Hiatushernie, Zwerchfellbruch, aber das wusste ich ja schon längst
danke der Ferndiagnose von Rellok 
Danke, Winfried!

Die 'Kotzerei' hab ich dank diesem äusserst hilfreichen Hinweis
aus diesem Forum mittlerweile recht gut in den Griff bekommen:
Niemals Pressen bei den Ausscheidungen, sondern warten, warten,
warten. Irgendwann und irgendwie kommt es dann schon ...
... richtigrum!

Und am Montag ist PSA-Messen angesagt. Angstfrei diesmal.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Regurgitation*

Auch an *dieser* Stelle würde das beschriebene Thema Sinn machen, nachdem Winfried weiter oben Ratschläge erteilte.

*"Glück ist nicht in einem ewig lachenden Himmel zu suchen, sondern in ganz feinen Kleinigkeiten, aus denen wir unser Leben zurechtzimmern"*
(Carmen Sylva)

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun liegt er vor, der Bericht zur Magenspiegelung,
mit der Empfehlung, erst mal gar nix zu tun.
 Eine "3 cm grosse, axiale Hiatushernie", Magen und
Duodenum unauffällig bzw. 'normal'. Kein Helicobacter.

Gestern war ich beim Onkologen, um dies und
die neuere PSA-Entwicklung zu besprechen.
Rauf von 0.07 auf 0.08ng/ml mit deutlich verlängerter
VZ (110 Tage). Der Anstieg fand wohl statt in der Woche
nach der vorhergehenden Messung, bis ich reagieren 
konnte mit der Verdreifachung des Casodex.
Jetzt also kein Anstieg mehr!
Das Leuprorelin-3-Monatsdepot wurde einmal mehr erneuert,
obwohl das Testosteronniveau mit 1.3nmol/l das angestrebte
Kastrationsniveau von <0.7 immer noch nicht erreicht hat.
Nach den Pleiten mit 'Zoladex' und 'Firmagon' lasse ich mich
auf keine Experimente zur Hormondeprivation mehr ein.

Das Erbrechen nach der Magenspiegelung hatte
sich beruhigt, aber diese Übelkeit und Magenkrampferei
am Morgen blieb, samt den nächtlichen Blasenkrämpfen
und unerträglich vielen Schlafunterbrechungen zum
Wasserlassen.

Wegen der hohen Kaliumausschwemmung hab
ich mir gestern für den Abend ein Blutdruckmittel ohne 
Diureticum geben lassen, und prompt hatte ich eine 
recht ruhige Nacht mit 'nur' dreimal Wasserlassen.
Heute Morgen keine Übelkeit und keinen Krampf am 
oberen Magenende, kein Erschöpfungsgefühl schon
beim Zähneputzen. Sogar einen Kaffee mochte ich
trinken, nachdem mir vor vielen Wochen die Lust darauf
vergangen war.
Auch haben Estradiolpflaster zur Entspannung beigetragen,
die ich mir seit letzter Woche zwei mal wöchentlich auf die
Hinterseite klebe. Die Hitzewallungen sind nun deutlich
milder und das anschliessende Frieren entfällt ganz.

Ob der Blutdruck auf den nächtlichen Verzicht auf das
Diureticum ungnädig reagiere, wird man dann sehen ...

Ha, es geht wieder mal aufwärts!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ob der Blutdruck auf den nächtlichen Verzicht auf das
> Diureticum ungnädig reagiere, wird man dann sehen ...
> 
> Ha, es geht wieder mal aufwärts!


Und weiter geht es aufwärts, bzw. mit dem PSA abwärts,
von 0.08  auf  0.07ng/ml innert zweier Wochen.
Die 2-fach-AHT mit 'Lucrin' und 150mg/d Bicalutamid bewährt 
sich nun endgültig, nachdem in der vorhergehenden Messperiode
immerhin eine Verlangsamung des Anstieges resultiert hatte.

Ich habe nun wieder das Diureticum aufgenommen, allerdings
nur in halber Dosierung wie zuvor, mit dem Effekt, endlich
mal einen Kaliumwert innerhalb der Referenzwerte zu haben.
Dies allerdings nur bei weiterer Kaliumgabe, 90mmol/d. 
Der Blutdruck ist dabei weiterhin zu hoch, aber doch einigermassen
unter Kontrolle.

Einen Versuch mit einem Säureblocker (Pantoprazol) zur Reduktion
der Magensäure hab ich rasch wieder abgebrochen, nachdem mich
das Zeug um einige Kilo aufdunsen liess und auch noch eine
triste Depressive Verstimmung auslöste.
Kein Erbrechen und kein Aufstossen mehr seither.
Therapie: 
Niemals Pressen bei den Ausscheidungen, sondern Warten, warten, warten.

Am vergangenen Montag war das Alpenvorland wolkenverhangen,
doch über dem Bodensee klaffte ein weites Loch in der Wolkendecke.
 Nach der PSA-Blutabnahme endete eine Rundwanderung im Rheindelta an der
Österreichischen Westküste (Kartenlink) unweigerlich mit einem Bad in der 
wärmenden Abendsonne:




Kalt war's, aber sehr erfrischend.

Gestern dann eine Schneeschuhtour auf den Fähnerenspitz,
heute Schmuddelwetter; Das war gerade richtig für's Warten auf den PSA-Bericht.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

"Einen Versuch mit einem Säureblocker (Pantoprazol) zur Reduktion
der Magensäure hab ich rasch wieder abgebrochen"


Hallo Konrad,

versuche einmal Pepdul (Wirkstoff: Famotidin.
Es muss nicht die Marke sein, aber der Wirkstoff.
*Pantoprazol taugt nichts*, obwohl es von den meisten Ärzten verschrieben wird.
Ich habe seit meiner Kindheit immer mal kleine Margenprobleme.
Bei mir wurden sehr viele Magenspiegelungen vorgenommen!
Nie aber wurde dieses Bakterium Helicobacter bei mir entdeckt.

Gruss
vom Seemann,
der damals auch schon mal Seetank für den Magen gefressen hat (nicht nur Karviar) *g*

________________
Navigation auf See:
Bitte biegen Sie bei der nächsten Muschel links ab . . .
Weichen Sie bitte den Seetank aus!
Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht!

----------


## Hartmut S

korrektur, schreibfehler:
der seetang ist gemeint  :L&auml;cheln: 
https://www.google.de/search?q=seeta...vYDoaXtQaAv4Ag

----------


## daniela3

auch von uns liebe Grüsse an dich Konrad! Schön, immer wieder mal positives zu lesen :L&auml;cheln: ...so soll es weiter gehen!

----------


## spitzmuck

Lieber Konrad!
Auch ich möchte mich den Vorschreibern nur zu gern anschließen!
Wünschen Dir immer eine 0 vor dem Komma!!!
LG aus dem "fernen Gebirge".
Glück auf! Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

Heute gab es erneut einen PSA-Abfall, innert zweier Wochen von 0.77 auf 0.49ng/ml.
Vor einem guten Vierteljahr und zwei PSMA-Lu177-Zyklen war es das huntertfache, 49.6!
Die PSA-Halbwertszeiten (HWZ) während den PSMA-Therapien mit Yttrium90 und Lutetium177
lagen meist zwischen zwei und drei Wochen. Auch diesmal verlängerte sich die HWZ gegenüber
der Vorperiode nur geringfügig von 20 auf 23 Tage. Der Nadir, also PSA-Tiefstwert nach der
letzten Therapie, ist also noch nicht erreicht.

Grund genug, schon wieder eine grosse Forelle bereitzulegen für den 'zNacht'.


Die ebenfalls heute erfolgte Knochendichtemessung war auch grund zur Freude, haben sich die 
Werte in den Oberschenkeln nicht nur stabilisiert, sondern gar gebessert unter der Gabe von
Calcium und Vitamin D3. Auch das Absetzen von Prednison, das ich während der vorangehenden
Messperiode zusammen mit Abiraterone einnehmen musste, trug wohl massgebend bei.
Der Datenwust zur Lendenwirbelsäule ist derart, dass ich keinen Schluss ziehen kann.
Da warte ich den Arztbericht ab, aber sehr schlecht ist die LWS wohl auch nicht dran,
was ich auch daraus schliesse, dass ich schon seit vielen Wochen keine Rückenschmerzen
mehr habe.

Und was sonst noch abgeht: 
 Erbrochen hab ich schon viele Tage nicht mehr, und wenn, konnte ich jeweils gleichentages
wieder essen und trinken, sodass ich keine Infusionen gegen Dehydrierung mehr brauchte.
 Auch mit dem Doppel-J-Katheter hab ich einigermassen Ruhe: Keine Blutungen, aber nach
einer halben Stunde gemächlichen Spazierens fordert er in der Niere zwickend eine Pause.
Bekommt er die, lässt er mich auch wieder den Rückweg 'bewältigen'.
 Die Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen haben sich, im Gegensatz zu früheren PSMA-Zyklen nicht
mehr erholt, beide sind etwas knapp. Ohne regelmässige Augentropfen wäre das echt schwierig.
 Den Blutdruck, der in den letzten Monaten wieder massiv anstieg bis gegen 200/125, hab ich
mit einer Vervierfachung der bisherigen Medikation deutlich senken können.
 Die Dauermüdigkeit, wohl infolge des deutlich zu tiefen Hämoglobins (108g/l, soll 140-180),
bleibt hängen, wie ein Schatten über den Tagen. Mit noch mehr Strahlen wird das wohl nicht 
besser, sodass ich mit der nächsten PSMA-Therapie wieder länger zuwarten werde, als die
von Heidelberg vorgeschlagenen zwei Monate.

Je nun, im achten Jahr nach der Diagnose eines GS9 nehme ich diese Einschränkungen in Kauf. 
Aber etwas mehr Nachhaltigkeit bei der Senkung des PSA hätten wir schon ganz gerne. 


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

Glückwunsch lieber Konrad.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Konrad,

ich bewundere deiner Energie!

Bitte beim Knochenaufbau nicht vergessen, zum Calcium gehört immer die Hälfte Mg dazu. Dann noch Vitamin, damit das Calcium ordentlich in die Knochen transportiert wird und sich nicht an Weichteilen (Gehirn, Adern) ablagert. Dazu noch Bor. Bei Strontium bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich vorteilhaft ist. Dann eventuell noch Silicium und einiges mehr. Hier ein Link zum letzten Teil einer umfangreichen Abhandlung der Life Extension Foundation.

Lieben Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg
Wolfgang

----------


## michele

Guten Tag lieber Konrad,

die besten (Glück-)Wünsche für einen hoffentlich noch viel weiter führenden Weg.
Fast täglich verfolge ich, was sich tut und insbesondere deinen  unwahrscheinlich sachkundigen Umgang mit dem Übel.
Trotz deiner immer wieder von Teilerfolgen belohnten Strategie bleibt dir genügend Leid und Mühe. 
Ich hoffe, dass du noch lange die notwenige Energie aufbringen kannst, um das alles zu ertragen.

Schöne Grüsse ins Appenzell
Michele

----------


## uwes2403

Möge es noch lang dauern bis zum Nadir...

Uwe (wieder zurück im Norden)

----------


## Hartmut S

So soll es sein!
Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich, lieber Konrad!

Gruss
aus dem Norden

----------


## Hvielemi

Dank Euch für all die Glückwünsche!




> Möge es noch lang dauern bis zum Nadir


Ja, lieber Uwe, hoffe ich auch.
Die Frage ist, ob "lang", also 10 Tage, oder gar sehr lang,
drei Wochen entsprechend. Läge der PSA-Nadir dann bei 0.25ng/ml,
hätte ich immerhin bis ins neue Jahr Zeit bis zur nächsten 
PSMA-Lu177-Injektion bei etwa 10 bis 20 ng/ml. 
Dies gerechnet wie gehabt bei einer PSA-VZ von 15 bis 18 Tagen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

je länger, je lieber......brauche ich Dir aber ja nicht zu schreiben, das weisst du besser als ich...

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

besteht denn da bei Deiner Therapie nicht auch die Möglichkeit, dass der PSA längerfristig stehen bleibt (Nadir), bevor er wieder steigt*?*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Leider Nein, lieber Hartmut
Zellen, die den Lu177-Strahlenangriff überlebt haben, teilen sich weiter wie zuvor.
Die vermehren sich also schon jetzt wieder, nd es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, 
dass sie gegenüber jenen Zellen, die derzeit noch im Absterben begriffen sind, 
in die Mehrheit gelangen.
Das ist im Nadir der Fall, dann steigt das Tumorvolumen wieder und damit
auch das PSA. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sich diese Zellen anders
verhalten sollten und freundlicherweise mal ihre Teilung einstellen oder
wenigstens die Teilungsrate verringern, also die VZ erhöhen.
Die einzige offene Frage ist, wann der Nadir eintrete, und das war in den
vergangenen Zyklen jeweils nach rund zwei Monaten. Daher meine nicht
gerade optimistische Einschätzung, was in diesem Falle "lang" bedeute.

Du kennst das übrigens auch:
Nach deinen OPs begannen deine verbliebenem Metastasen sogleich weiter
zu wachsen, nur eben sehr viel langsamer, entsprechend der geringeren
Aggressivität. Möge deine IMRT keine Krebszellen zurückgelassen haben!


Herzliche Grüsse
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh je, lieber Konrad,

das hört sich nicht so gut an . . .

Da kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass du uns hier im Forum, und mir in einigen Jahren  auch noch zur Seite stehst.
Ich glaube fest daran! *!!*

Da du ja keinen Glauben hast, sage ich einmal,
ich erwarte von Dir, dass du es packen wirst oder kannst . . . .

Gruss
auch von Brigitte

hartmut

----------


## Georg_

> Zellen, die den Lu177-Strahlenangriff überlebt haben, teilen sich weiter wie zuvor


Dazu eine gut gemeinte Anregung. Die Zellen überleben den Strahlenangriff, da sie ihre DNA wieder reparieren (siehe das Bild). Diese Reparatur kann man mit ADT bei einem großen Teil der Tumorzellen verhindern. Damit erhöht man die "Radiosensitivität" der Zellen gegenüber einem Strahlenangriff. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie unabhängig davon ist, ob der Patient kastrationsresistent ist.

Eine Rechallenge mit ADT oder Zytiga/Xtandi könnte die Zeit zwischen den Lu177 Zyklen verlängern. Abgesehen davon sprechen manche kastrationsresistenten Patienten nach einer Bestrahlung der Krebsherde wieder auf ADT an. Da die Bestrahlung auch die kastrationsresistenten Zellen reduziert.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie unabhängig davon ist, ob der Patient kastrationsresistent ist.


Es ist zwar eher mehr nur Deine Meinung, lieber Georg; aber immerhin nachvollziehbar und kontrollwürdig.




> Abgesehen davon sprechen manche kastrationsresistenten Patienten nach einer Bestrahlung der Krebsherde wieder auf ADT an. Da die Bestrahlung auch die kastrationsresistenten Zellen reduziert.


Wenn das tatsächlich zutrifft, würde das Konrad einen erheblichen Vorteil an Zeitgewinn einbringen. Das wünscht sicher nicht nur ich ihm.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

wenn die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzelle blockiert werden, z.B. durch Bicalutamid, oder das Testosteron durch GnRH-Agonisten reduziert wird, so erhält die Tumorzelle nicht mehr die benötigte Nahrung, wächst dadurch nicht mehr oder schrumpft. Nach den von mir angeführten Artikeln benötigt die Tumorzelle aber auch unblockierte Androgenrezeptoren um die durch eine Bestrahlung zerstörte DNA wieder reparieren zu können. Darauf fußt meine Meinung, dass diese Reparatur auch im kastrationsresistenten Stadium von einer ADT noch gehemmt werden kann.

Ein Wiederansprechen von kastrationsresistenten Patienten auf eine ADT nach lokalen Behandlungen wurde verschiedentlich beobachtet. So von Prof. Jünemann nach einer LND: Sensibility to ADT can be reestablished and prolonged as a result of SePLND.

Aber auch nach Bestrahlung kann ADT manchmal wieder wirken. So stellte Dr. Tran von John Hopkins auf der ASCO 2017 einen kastrationsresistenten Patienten vor (Bild unten), der nach der SBRT Bestrahlung (hier SABR genannt) einer großen Metastase jetzt zwei Jahre mit ADT weiterbehandelt wurde. Dieser Patient hatte vor der Bestrahlung schon Abirateron und mehrere Chemos hinter sich.

Lu177 ist eine Bestrahlung die derzeit nicht mit ADT kombiniert wird. Ich denke es liegen dafür noch keine Erkenntnisse vor. Aber lange auf Studienergebnisse warten kann Konrad nicht mehr.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Dazu eine gut gemeinte Anregung. Die Zellen überleben den Strahlenangriff, da sie ihre DNA wieder reparieren (siehe das Bild). Diese Reparatur kann man mit ADT bei einem großen Teil der Tumorzellen verhindern. Damit erhöht man die "Radiosensitivität" der Zellen gegenüber einem Strahlenangriff. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie unabhängig davon ist, ob der Patient kastrationsresistent ist.
> 
> Eine Rechallenge mit ADT oder Zytiga/Xtandi könnte die Zeit zwischen den Lu177 Zyklen verlängern. Abgesehen davon sprechen manche kastrationsresistenten Patienten nach einer Bestrahlung der Krebsherde wieder auf ADT an. Da die Bestrahlung auch die kastrationsresistenten Zellen reduziert.
> 
> Georg


die Theorie wird in US aktuell diskutiert, These wenn  unblockierte Rezeptoren das Thema sind versuchsweise Xtandi, das ist mehr als experimentell, aber am Ende der Fahnenstange ist alles experimentell

----------


## Hvielemi

> die Theorie wird in US aktuell diskutiert, These wenn  unblockierte Rezeptoren das Thema
>  sind versuchsweise Xtandi, das ist mehr als experimentell, aber am Ende der Fahnenstange 
> ist alles experimentell


Seit ich in einer kurzen ADT-Pause 2013 den Djebel Toubkal (4167m) bestiegen hatte,
lasse ich mich brav alle drei Monate wieder chemisch kastrieren, was einer Lähmung
von Geist und Körper gleichkommt. Ich glaube zwar nicht dran, aber sowohl in St. Gallen, 
als auch in Heidelberg beknien mich die Ärzte, die ADT nicht zu unterbrechen. 
Sogar von Therapieverweigerung war mal die Rede!

Noch bin ich nicht ganz am "Ende der Fahnenstange" angelangt, aber ein Rechallenge
mit Enzalutamid oder Abiraterone steht ganz oben auf der kurzen Liste der Optionen,
falls ich z.B. wegen der Nieren keine weiteren PSMA-Lu177-RLT mehr bekommen sollte.
Ich könnte ja mal schauen, ob diese Medikamente nach dem kommenden Nadir
eingesetzt, den PSA-Anstieg verzögern. Eine Monatspackung Zytiga hab ich noch ...

Konrad



PS: 
Dieser Blog hat heute morgen eine Drittel-Million Klicks erreicht.
Danke für Euer Interesse und die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge.

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun kam der Bericht zur Knochendichtemessung.

Die Zunahme der Dichte im lenken Femur wird mit der Metastase begründet.
Rechts eine geringe Abnahme, und in der LWS ein massiver Verlust an
Knochendichte.




> PROCEDERE
> Gemäss FRAX-Score liegt das berechnete 10-Jahres-Risiko für eine osteoporotische
>  Majorfrakturbei 10%. Formal wäre somit gemäss SVGO-Richtlinien die Indikationsschwelle 
> zur Einleitung einer Osteoporosetherapie noch nicht erreicht. 
> 
> Aufgrund der stetig abnehmenden Knochendichte Ist jedoch sicherlich eine Kontrolle 
> wiederum in2 Jahren indiziert, die Indikation für eine antiresorptive Therapie wird dann reevaluiert . 
> Zudemempfiehlt sich die bisherige Calcium- und Vitamin D- Supplementation fortzuführen, 
> dieCalciumzufuhr über die Ernährung beträgt bei dem Patienten knapp 500mg/d 
> (ZielgrösseCalciumzufuhr: 1000mg/d). Vitamin D3- Zielspiegel: 75nmol/L.


Es war also nicht primär das Prednison, sondern nun eher die ADT, die an meinen 
Knochen nagt. Ende des Monates wäre  die nächste Lucrin-Dreimonatsspritze fällig. 
Allein der Gedanke daran, nicht nur eine weitere Kastration akzeptieren zu müssen,
sondern auch sehenden Auges meine Knochen zu zerstören, ist mir zuwider.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,

der Empfehlung, mehr Calcium und Vitamin D3 zu supplementieren, möchte ich ein Plädoyer für Vitamin K2 hinzufügen.
Es heisst, dass dieses dafür sorgt, dass das Calcium auch in die Knochen eingebaut werde und nicht in den Arterien lande.
Ansonsten kann man seine Knochen natürlich durch Sport kräftigen.
Ich jogge und hüpfe auf einem Minitrampolin herum, ergänzt durch Hantelübungen für die Arme. Ausserdem gehe ich zum Yoga 1x pro Woche.
Meine Schwester leidet durch frühe Menopause und dadurch verursachten Hormonmangel an Osteopenie, sie hat sich jetzt auch ein Trampolin zugelegt.
Das soll sämtliche Knochen stärken und ist für Menschen jeden Gesundheitszustandes bei jedem Wetter nutzbar.
Apropos Wetter: geh bei Sonnenschein mit möglichst wenig Bekleidung ins Freie, ohne Sonnenschutzcreme, soweit möglich.
Das ist die natürlichste Art, Vitamin D zu bilden, das ausserdem auch ein Antidepressivum ist.

Carpe idem!
Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Ich brauche für keinen Sport zahlen ich habe einen großen Garten und der bringt alles mit, viel Bewegung und auch viel Vitamin D.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
dich zweifelnd zu sehen, bereitet mir Unbehagen. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du dein "Carpe Diem" noch lange an dich selbst und das Forum aussprechen kannst ;-)

----------


## michele

Mensch Muggelino,
bei allem Respekt: hast du sie nicht mehr alle?
Mit deinen wohlmeinenden Vorschlägen für Konrad löst du bei mir nur Kopfschütteln aus. 
Kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du nicht?
Wie oft hat Konrad schon von seinen Märschen und sonstigen körperlich sicher sehr anstrengenden Unternehmungen berichtet und dabei auch klar aufgezeigt, wie schwer ihm dies immer wieder mal fällt? Kennst du seine Situation nicht oder negierst du das, weil es dir - zum Glück - sehr viel besser geht?
Da kommst du mit Hopsen auf dem Trampolin und Gehen ohne Bekleidung in der Sonne! Dort wo Konrad schon ein Bad genommen hat, sicherlich nicht im dunklen Anzug, hätte ich nicht ins Wasser wollen und mir den Arsch abfrieren.
Entschuldigung, aber das musste jetzt raus.
Michel

----------


## Hvielemi

@Detlef und Michel
Ich danke Euch für den Einsatz für mich.
Dazu einige Bemerkungen:
Detlef hat mir nicht Gewaltmärsche empfohlen, 'soweit wie möglich', 
sondern den Verzicht auf Sonnencreme, 'soweit möglich'.
Einem Naturisten möglichst wenig Kleidung zu empfehlen, hat eine lustige
Komponente. Weniger lustig ist, dass ich trotz dem vielen Draussen sein
und trotz der sehr sparsamen Anwendung von Sonnencreme und Kleidung
 einen erheblichen Mangel an Vitamin D aufwies, was ich nun schon länger
versuche zu kompensieren. Neue Messung folgt am Freitag.
Trampolin wäre vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, aber ich wäre wohl nach
wenigen Minuten am Rande meiner Kräfte. Ich hab halt nicht nur
zu schwache Knochen, sondern auch zu dünnes Blut.

@Michi
Schön, dass Du einen grossen Garten hast. Wenn ich Gartenarbeit
mache, dann in kleinen Tranchen, zweimal eine halbe Stunde, möglichst
ohne Bücken, weil sonst der Doppel-J-Katheter sticht, und ich mag nun mal
kein Blut im Urin. Mehr liegt nicht drin.
Die Nebenwirkungen der ADT und der PRLT addieren sich nicht nur,
sondern schaukeln sich auf zu einem lähmenden Gebräu.
Gestern hab wieder mal gekotzt, jetzt mag ich nicht frühstücken ...

@Franzlxaver
Zweifeln gehört zu mir, sonst hätte ich mir Docetaxel geben lassen und
hätte nicht die Reisen nach Heidelberg zur PRLT unternommen. Den Zwang
zur ADT bezweifle ich seit dem Versagen von Abirateron, Enzalutamid und 
Seviteronel (VT464). Nach den vielen Jahren ADT gehe ich davon aus, dass
sich in meinem Körper keine hormonsensitiven Krebszellen mehr befinden,
und falls doch, wären das wohl alte Stämme, die mit relativ gemütlichen
Verdoppelungszeiten von Monaten statt Tagen unterwegs wären. An denen
werde ich kaum zugrundegehen. Dass die Anderen mit Testosteron noch
schneller wachsen würden, will ich mir nicht vorstellen.

@Georg
für die PSMA-Lu177-Therapie wird Kastration verlangt. Dementsprechend
habe ich seit zwei Jahren die ADT nicht mehr unterbrochen und zuvor 
nur zweimal, mit der bekannten Wirkung, dass ich zur Besteigung sehr
hoher Berge befähigt wurde. Das wird wohl nicht wieder kommen, aber auf
den Hügel hinterm Haus möcht ich schon gerne mal wieder gehen können.
Auf dem Wegweiser steht 55min, derzeit kann ich aber kaum 30min
im Flachen gehen.


Egal wie es kommt, ich nehme jeden Tag so gut wie möglich!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Konrad, ich konnte die letzten 2 Jahre auch nicht allzu viel im Garten machen da ich komplett Inkontinent war. Jetzt nach Implantat eines künstlichen Schließmuskel habe ich aber wieder Freude daran und kann zum Glück wieder alles machen. Die Sonne habe ich aber in dieser Zeit genug genossen da ich ja viel auf der Terasse gesessen bin. Huer hab ich schon den 2. Kurzurlaub hinter mir.

----------


## Muggelino

> Mensch Muggelino,
> bei allem Respekt: hast du sie nicht mehr alle?
> Mit deinen wohlmeinenden Vorschlägen für Konrad löst du bei mir nur Kopfschütteln aus. 
> Kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du nicht?
> Wie oft hat Konrad schon von seinen Märschen und sonstigen körperlich sicher sehr anstrengenden Unternehmungen berichtet und dabei auch klar aufgezeigt, wie schwer ihm dies immer wieder mal fällt? Kennst du seine Situation nicht oder negierst du das, weil es dir - zum Glück - sehr viel besser geht?
> Da kommst du mit Hopsen auf dem Trampolin und Gehen ohne Bekleidung in der Sonne! Dort wo Konrad schon ein Bad genommen hat, sicherlich nicht im dunklen Anzug, hätte ich nicht ins Wasser wollen und mir den Arsch abfrieren.
> Entschuldigung, aber das musste jetzt raus.
> Michel


Hallo Michel,
ja, ich hab sie noch alle :-).
Gerade weil Konrad offensichtlich abbaut und seine Bergtouren nicht mehr im gewohnten Maße unternehmen kann, hab ich ihm das Minitrampolin empfohlen.
Das, was du so salopp als Hopsen bezeichnest, hat nämlich erwiesenermaßen positive Wirkungen auf den ganzen Körper, auch auf die Knochen:
https://www.bellicon.com/de_de/gute-...it/osteoporose
http://medizinischestrampolin.de/
Und es ist auch für Kranke machbar, weil schon sanftes Schwingen einen positiven Effekt hat, und es nicht drauf ankommt, Saltos zu vollführen.

Wo Konrad schon ein Bad genommen hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht, denn solche Dinge interessieren mich nicht besonders. Auch wusste ich nicht, dass er "Naturist" ist, was wohl FKK-Anhänger bedeutet?
Es ist einfach meine eigene Erfahrung, dass ich bei jedem Sonnenstrahl mich so unbekleidet wie möglich auf den Balkon begebe und mir das sehr gut tut.
Und ich weiss, dass viele Leute heute Angst vor Hautkrebs haben und nie ohne Lichtschutzfaktor in die Sonne gehen, was jede Vitamin-D-Bildung verhindert.
Ich gebe auch lieber einen Rat zuviel (kann ja ignoriert werden!) als einen zuwenig.

Nun hoffe ich, dass dein sich schüttelnder Kopf sich wieder beruhigt.

Detlef

----------


## Heribert

Ob Hopsen mit einem Trampolin oder das Nutzen eines Vibrationsgeräts, beides ist sinnvoll gegen Osteoporose.
Im Moment sehe ich als Haupthinderungsgrund den Doppel-J-Katheter mit denen solche Bewegungen oder Vibrationen vor Ort mehr Schaden anrichten, als es der Osteoporose entgegen wirkt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

Erwartungsgemäss hat mein PSA-Verlauf zwei Monate nach der letzten
PSMA-RLT den Nadir überschritten: Hoch von 0.49 auf 0.7ng/ml.
Mit der bisher jeweils gehabten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von zweieinhalb
Wochen wird also die 10 noch vor Silvester erreicht sein. Dementsprechend
werde ich wohl noch in diesem Jahr wieder nach Heidelberg reisen.
(Nach Aussage des hiesigen Nuklearmediziners wird die PSMA-RLT
hierzulande noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen, denn Nuklearbehörden 
können arg pingelig sein, insbesondere in Bern.)

Vom heutigen PSMA-PET lagen die fusionierten Bilder quasi sofort vor.
Trotz des für ein solches PET eher tiefen PSA-Wertes konnte man noch etliche
flaue Resten der in der Voraufnahme [5] deutlich sichtbaren Metastasen finden.
Auch die in den Lu177-Szintigrammen jeweils nicht mehr sichtbare Metastase
im linken Oberschenkelhals ist wieder sichtbar, allerdings sehr klein.
Werde mit dem Radioonkologen schauen, ob und wann es wieder Zeit sei für 
eine perkutane Nachbestrahlung.

Vitamin D liegt trotz täglicher Substitution nur grad knapp am Referenzbereich,
LDL-Cholesterin ist wieder mal zu hoch, HDL zu tief. Auch Hämatokrit und 
Hämoglobin je einen Viertel zu tief. Calcium ist tip-top, desgleichen Kalium, 
das ich seit einem Monat doppelt so hoch substituiere wie zuvor, 60mmol/d.

Zu feiern gibt es also heute nichts, aber ich muss auch nicht irgendwie in
Trauer oder Schockstarre fallen, war das Alles doch in etwa so zu erwarten.
Statt der Forellen wird es also etwas feines Vegetarisches geben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS @ Michel und Detlef:
In der Tat könnte es sein, dass meine Knochen nicht nur abbauen
wegen Prednison oder/und der Androgendeprivation, sondern auch wegen
der geringeren Belastung. Bedingt durch meine abnehmende Stärke oder
zunehmende Schwäche sind meine Wanderungen reduziert auf Spaziergänge.
So ein 'Bellicon'-Gummiseil-Trampolin, entwickelt an der SUVA-Reha-Klinik Bellikon,
könnte da schon helfen. Danke für den Hinweis.

Und nein, ich bin kein Anhänger einer ideologisch einengenden Bade-"Kultur".
Ich pflege einfach dort zu baden, wo das Wasser nass ist, bzw. wo und wie es mir passt.

 

Doch gestern blieben die Fische in diesem Bergseelein an der kontinentalen 
Wasserscheide bzw. am Bernhardin-Pass ungestört, weil ich die Kälte trotz 
Sonnenscheins nicht mehr aushalte. Wohl wegen des zu dünnen Blutes.

----------


## Frank1958

Konrad. Ich will nicht gross ausholen.  Alles Gute von uns. Lg M&F

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auch die in den Lu177-Szintigrammen jeweils nicht mehr sichtbare Metastase
> im linken Oberschenkelhals ist wieder sichtbar, allerdings sehr klein.
> Werde mit dem Radioonkologen schauen, ob und wann es wieder Zeit sei für 
> eine perkutane Nachbestrahlung.


Da muss ich nicht mehr lange schauen:  
SOFORT! 
Der Oberschenkelhals beginnt wieder zu schmerzen, und die neue PSA-
Verdoppelungszeit von 0.7 auf 1.4ng/ml innert 9 Tagen ist eine mittlere
Katastrophe. Ginge das ungehindert weiter, wäre 1'400ng/ml innert 90 Tagen
erreicht und die jetzt 15mm lange Metastase wäre dann 15cm lang, bzw. 
Hücftgelenk und Oberschenkelknochen wären total zerstört.

Die gerade noch schwächlich sichtbaren Lymphknoten verhalten sich wohl 
wie früher mit ihrer VZ von 18 Tagen, also hab ich wohl noch etwas Zeit bis 
zum nächsten mal PSMA-Lu177. 
Irgendwann um den Jahreswechsel wird es so weit sein.

Ich geniesse noch ein paar sonnige Tage im Tessin, dann wird am Donnerstag 
wieder PSA gemessen (nach sechs weiteren Tagen wohl über 2ng/ml?)
Gleichentags werde ich den Strahlenprofessor treffen.
Ob bei der Nachbestrahlung des Femur eine Einmalbestralung reiche?
Wohl nicht, denn das letzte mal waren die 8Gy in zwei Feldern doch zuwenig.


So nehm ich die Tage!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

kann man denn nicht mit CyberKnife mit höherer Dosis auf die Knochenmetastase gehen? Damit müsste man doch eine bessere lokale Kontrolle erreichen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Georg,
mein Strahlentherapeut in Bern (jetzt Toronto), der mich zweimal mit dem CyberKnife behandelt hatte,
empfahl mir, die Bestrahlung dieser Knochenmetastase in St. Gallen auf der TomoTherapy-Maschine
durchzuführen, die sei für sowas perfekt. Auch die Einmalbestrahlungmit 8Gy hatte er abgenickt.
Auch er hätte nicht das Cyberknife verwendet, sondern ebenfalls eine SBRT-fähige Rotationsmaschine.
Allerdings hatten beide Strahlemänner darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Nachbestrahlung erforderlich
sein könnte. Von einer derart kurzen VZ war damals nicht die Rede.

Die Tumorkontrolle war ja nicht so schlecht, wie es zunächst scheint:
Sie entsprach etwa 23 Verdoppelungszyklen, was bei einer 'normalen' Verdoppelungszeit von zwei 
Monaten fast vier Jahren entspräche. Bei einer VZ von 9 Tagen blieben davon leider nur grad 7 Monate.
Im zwischenzeitlichen, sehr sensitiven PSMA-Lu177-Szintigramm war von der Metastase nichts mehr 
zu sehen, während zuvor das Ding klar und deutlich angezeigt worden war.
Radiologisch schien das also eine Vollremission zu sein.

Ich werde diesmal eine höhere Dosis anregen, wohl verteilt auf mehrere Sitzungen.
Mal sehen, was der Professor dazu sagt.


Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo lieber Konrad,

Deine Knochenmetastase ist leitliniengerecht mit IMRT zur Schmerzlinderung bestrahlt worden. 8 Gy in einer Fraktion bei einem a/b Faktor von 1,5 sind 50,7 BED. Die Leitlinie schreibt dazu:



> 6.51: Die lokale perkutane Bestrahlung von schmerzhaften singulären  Knochenmetastasen ist eine palliative Maßnahme. Die vorliegenden  randomisierten kontrollierten Studien zeigen eine partielle oder  komplette Schmerzlinderung nach ca. drei bis acht Tagen bei mehr als 80 %  der Patienten. Bei mindestens 50 % der Patienten hält diese  Schmerzlinderung sechs Monate oder länger an. Eine Einmal-Applikation  von mind. 6 Gy (in der Regel 8 Gy) vorausgesetzt, korrelieren der Grad  und die Dauer der Schmerzlinderung in den Studien nicht signifikant mit  dem eingesetzten Bestrahlungsschema (Einzeldosis versus fraktionierte  Gabe) [803; 816; 817]. Die Daten zeigen jedoch nach Einmal-Bestrahlung  eine signifikant erhöhte Rate an späterer erneuter Behandlung im  Vergleich zu einem fraktionierten Schema [803; 818].


Es ist aber auch möglich, eine Knochenmetastase mit höherer Dosis zu bestrahlen um diese abzutöten bzw. "lokale Kontrolle" zu erreichen. Dafür werden höhere Dosen eingesetzt.

Andi hat seine Knochenmetastasen mit IMRT und 20x2,2 Gy bestrahlen lassen. Das sind 108,5 BED. Dr. Muacevic in München macht bei SBRT alles in einer Fraktion und nutzt dann ca. 20 Gy bzw. 286,7 BED. Dies bezieht sich auf diese Studie. Meist wird jetzt, nach meiner Erfahrung jedenfalls, SBRT mit 3*10 Gy gemacht, das sind 230 Gy. Beides sehr hohe Dosen, bei Lymphknotenmetastasen müssten 120 Gy reichen, vielleicht auch bei Knochenmetastasen.

Wenn es wieder die gleiche Metastase ist, die vorher mit IMRT bestrahlt wurde, so müsste man Sie mit SBRT nochmal bestrahlen können. Danach aber die gleiche Metastase nicht mehr. Es könnte sich aber auch eine neue Metastase in der Nähe der bereits bestrahlten Metastase gebildet haben. Oft bilden sich neue Metastasen in der Nähe.

Hier ein Rechner für BED.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Georg, für die detaillierte Erläuterung.
Ich hatte diese Bestrahlung mal als "Mickey-Mouse-Therapie" bezeichnet,
nachdem  der Bollen sieben Wochen danach im PET noch in aller Pracht
geleuchtet hatte (guck Bild, untere Zeile), war dann aber aufgrund der beiden 
in diesem Bereich negativen Lu177-PSMA-Szintigrafien angenehm überrascht.

Das Rezidiv liegt innerhalb der gehabten Metastase. Die Bestrahlung war 
also schlicht zu schwach. Andere Knochenmetastasen wurden bis jetzt 
verdankenswerterweise nicht gefunden.




Oben: Aufnahme vom 13.10.17, Unten: vom 13.03.17
Links : CT, Mitte: PSMA-PET, Rechts: PSMA-PET-Übersicht

Es war übrigens am 04.04.17 keine IMRT, auch keine SBRT, 
sondern eine IGRT, also eine Bildgesteuerte Radiotherapie, in zwei Feldern.
Für grössere Dosen wird man wohl die SBRT-Fähigkeiten der TomoTherapy-
Maschine, Bögen zu fahren, ausnutzen, wie ich es eigentlich schon damals 
erwartet hatte.

Eine Alternative wäre, den Oberschenkelhals samt Metastase rauszuhacken
und durch eine künstliche Hüfte zu ersetzen. Noch nicht!

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die TomoTherapy Maschine SBRT kann. Auf der Webseite steht: "This fully integrated 3D conformal radiation therapy and IMRT system...". Die Firma Varian hat einige Modelle die auch SBRT können, bzw. mit dieser Option ausgerüstet werden können. 

Bei mir waren letztes Jahr die Lymphknotenmetastasen trotz SBRT mit zu geringer Dosis bestrahlt worden. Ich habe sie dann jetzt in einer anderen CyberKnife Klinik mit der dreifachen Dosis (in BED) nachbestrahlen lassen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Dann lies mal weiter bis TomoHelical ...

----------


## Georg_

Ja, ich habe es gefunden. Ist aber m.E. ziemlich versteckt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad und Georg,

ist es das ? : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18777917

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Harald, die ersten paar Zeilen geben im Grunde eine Definition
der SBRT auf Rotationsmaschinen mit integriertem CT, egal, ob von Accuray, 
Varian, Siemens oder Novalis.

@Georg: Accuray macht das Cyberknife, das nur SBRT kann, dafür
aber mit den bei weitem komplexesten Bestrahlungsplänen. 
Wir, also Du und ich, haben das kennen und schätzen gelernt.
Bei der Tomotherapy vermeidet Accuray den Begriff 'SBRT',wohl weil 
sie fürchten, damit das exclusive robotergeführte CyberKnife zu
kannibalisieren. Kein Strahlentherapeut, der ein CK hat und eine
SBRT-fähige Rotationsmaschine, würde das aufwändige, langsame
CK einsetzen, wenn er auf einer anderen Maschine einen gleichwertigen
Bestrahlungsplan hinkriegt 
(Privatkliniken wie Hirslanden in Zürich mal ausgenommen. 
Die machen Alles, was der Oligarch aus Russland und der Scheich aus 
Dubai wünschen. Auch Rinecker hatte mit diesen "Kunden" gerechnet. 
Aber da fehlte es wohl am Marketing und den passenden Suiten mit 
Nischen für die bewaffneten Leibwächter).

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Nur sechs Tage nach de letzten Messung habe ich heute wieder PSA messen lassen,
denn meine VZ betrug in der letzten Periode 9 Tage.
Nun hat sich das wieder eingependelt bei 16 Tagen über zwei Messperioden, also
in Rahmen meiner "Normalität" der letzten zwei Jahre.

Mit dem Strahlen-Professor bin ich einer Meinung, dass nun die wiederaufgetretene
Metastase im Oberschenkelhals stereotaktisch bestrahlt werden solle mit deutlich 
höherer Dosis als bei der Einmalbestrahlung vom 4. April. Damit gehe dann aber 
auch ein erhöhtes Bruchrisiko einher, was ich zähneknirschend zur Kenntnis nehme.
Am Dienstag folgt das Planungs-CT und schon Mitte November sollte der Zauber
abgeschlosen sein.

Auf Anfang Januar hab ich mich in Heidelberg für den fünften Zyklus Lu177-PSMA-RLT
angemeldet. Zwischendurch schien das aufgrund der krass verkürzten VZ viel zu spät.
Nun passt es wieder.


Beim anschliessenden Spaziergang am Rhein bei Tössegg sahen wir leuchtend
blaue Eisvögel und mattblaue Glockenblumen, wohl etwa die letzten des Jahres.



Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auf Anfang Januar hab ich mich in Heidelberg für den fünften Zyklus Lu177-PSMA-RLT
> angemeldet. Zwischendurch schien das aufgrund der krass verkürzten VZ viel zu spät.
> Nun passt es wieder.


Am Montag war ich wieder PSA messen, nun passt es wieder nicht.
Statt die erwarteten 2.6ng/ml waren es 4.3, die PSA-VZ also wieder bei 9 Tagen.
Zwei Stunden später erhielt ich ein mail aus Heidelberg, wohin meine Laborwerte 
immer übermittelt werden:
Ich solle gleich am Freitag kommen für den nächsten (und wohl letzten?) Zyklus 
der PSMA-Radiotherapie, diesmal aber nicht mit dem Betastrahler Lutetium177,
sondern mit dem weitaus aggressiveren Alphastrahler Actinium225.

Das bedeutet wohl auch weitaus heftigere Nebenwirkungen, aber vielleicht drückt
das Zeug das PSA in den unmessbaren Bereich?
Bei 0.004ng/ml also einem Promille des heutigen Wertes und entsprechend kleiner 
Tumormasse,  hätte ich bei der aktuellen PSA-VZ von 9 Tagen immerhin 90 Tage, 
ein Viertel Jahr gewonnen, bis der Wert wieder auf den heutigen Stand angelangt
wäre (mit Yttrium90 und Lutetium 177 konnte ich das PSA jeweils auf 7 bis 25%
senken)

Also hab ich heute 4'000 überwiesen und kauf mir morgen ein Bahnticket,
Am Freitag in der Früh geht's los, am Samstag bin ich schon wieder zuhause.

Mit den Erfahrungen des mutig vorangegangenen PeterP im Kopf ist mir bange ...



Das Unterland liegt unter dem Nebel, aber die Sonne schien heute nur 200m 
oberhalb meines Dorfes, am Gäbrisseelein. Statt der früheren stundenlangen
 Schneeschuhwanderungen gibt es nun eben Spaziergänge. 
Mehr gibt mein von vier Zyklen PRLT geschwächtes Blut nicht mehr her:
103g/l Hämoglobin statt einst 150g/l lassen mich viel zu schnell frieren. 
Immerhin sollte Ac225 die Blutbildung weniger schädigen als Lu177.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad ,

Ich wünsch dir für Freitag nur das Beste und das dass " Zeug " den Krebs nochmal richtig niederknüppelt. 

Ich bin immer über deine Ratschläge froh gewesen ,nur mein Wissen über unsere Krankheit ist viel zu gering um dir irgendwelche Ratschläge geben zu können.

Ich schau auch immer noch gern deine Bilder und nochmal -halt die Ohren steif und lass dich nicht unterkriegen .

Beste Grüsse 

Bernd

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo lieber Konrad,

auch ich möchte Dir für Freitag und die Zukunft alles alles erdenklich Gute wünschen,
ich hoffe sehr für Dich das die Behandlung in Heidelberg  was nützt . . .

halt die Ohren steif . . .

----------


## daniela3

Wir schliessen uns an lieber Konrad!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Immerhin sollte Ac225 die Blutbildung weniger schädigen als Lu177.
*
Guten Morgen Konrad,

eckige Klammern zum Zitieren gibt die hier zur Verfuegung stehende Tastatur leider nicht her. Moege Ac225 die Blutbildung weniger schaedigen, dafuer aber dem Krebs den Garaus zufuegen. Das und noch viel mehr nur Gutes wuensche ich Dir aufrichtig. Gute Fahrt am Freitag und Samstag. Fuer mich und meine Frau heisst es morgen sehr frueh Abschied nehmen von einem Land mit stets freundlichen, hilfsbereiten und duldsamen Menschen.

Herzliche Gruesse

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

du weißt ja, dass ich mich bei neuen ereignissen hier immer wieder melde.

ich würde dir nun so gerne etwas kompetentes schreiben.
ich kann es nicht.
wir können dir nur alles gute wünschen!

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Das geht mir leider genauso....daher: Alles Gute !

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad, gerade schrieb ich in meinem Thread, dass Lu177 auch in KA gemacht wird und die Bahnfahrt dahin vielleicht anreisetechnisch aus der Schweiz günstiger wäre, um beim Durchblättern im Forum auf deinen Text von gestern zu stoßen und festzustellen, dass Lu177 nicht mehr aktuell ist. Also dort gleich wieder gelöscht. Hier wünsch ich dir Kraft und gutes Gelingen mit Ac225. You'll never walk alone

----------


## Hvielemi

Und ein Paar Antworten darauf:

Nicht immer muss so ein Wunsch mit etwas "Kompetentem" verbunden sein.
Erfahrungen mit Ac225 sind noch nicht sehr weit gestreut. Heute sind wir
Fünfe, die das Zeug bekommen, und die nächste Lieferung ist dann wieder in
zwei Monaten. Ich werde berichten, und es wird auf längere Zeit das letzte Mal
sein, dass ich eine PSMA-RLT bekomme, sagt man mir. Fünf mal sei genug.

Ja, die Anreise nach Karlsruhe via Konstanz mit der Schwarzwaldbahn wäre
etwas bequemer, als an en unterlauf des Neckars.
Ursprünglich bin ich vor mehr als fünf Jahren nach Heidelberg gekommen, um
ein damals brandneues PSMA-PET machen zu lassen [4]. Das gab es damals nur
hier, und auch die damalige PSMA-RLT mit Iod131 hatten erst gerade 24
Patienten bekommen. Man berichtete mir von spektakulären Erfolgen, aber auch
von recht heftigen NW, weswegen man mir empfahl, diese Therapie ganz an den
Schluss zu stellen. Mit Lu177 wurden diese NW deutlich reduziert, wodurch das
Verfahren sich rasch verbreitete.
Verkehrstechnisch wären für mich auch Innsbruck und Tübingen etwas leichter 
zu erreichen als Heidelberg, aber ich habe dem Original die Treue gehalten.
Vor 15 Minuten hab ich die Spritze mit Actinium225 erhalten.
Die gibt es vorläufig nur hier in Heidelberg.


Noch was Anderes:
Eckige Klammern muss man für Zitate nicht tippen, sondern man klickt in
der Tool-Zeile ganz rechts auf die Sprechblase, und schon steht da:
[QUOTE'][/QUOTE']
Dann kopiert man den gewünschten Text zwischen die Klammern. Das würde
auch in Ceylon gehen, oder in Afrika, an das mich die hiesige Geräuschkulisse
erinnert: Papageiengekreisch und Löwengebrüll ... echt!

Willkommen zurück hier im Grau des Pfälzer Himmels, unter dem ich jetzt
ja ebenfalls stecke, statt in Schnee und Sonnenschein wie zuhause auf dem
Gäbris oder Ende Oktober, als wir per Seilbähnchen zu diesem kleinen Stausee 
gelangten, in dem sich der noch wenig verschneite 3000er Bristen spiegelte:




Ich bin da schlapp rumspaziert, derweil meine Freunde auf das Sunniggräätli stiegen.
So sind nun mal die Folgen der PSMA-RLT. 
Man lebt länger, dafür aber reichlich schlapp.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,

hoffentlich konntest Du in der Heidelberger Klinik nach der Behandlung mit Ac225 gut schlafen und hast inzwischen auch den nun aktuellen PSA-Wert.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis, wie man auch ohne eckige Klammern auf der PC-Tastatur zu [quote etc. kommt. Ich versuchs mal nachfolgend:




> Eckige Klammern muss man für Zitate nicht tippen, sondern man klickt in
> der Tool-Zeile ganz rechts auf die Sprechblase


Und nun mit =Hvielemi: 


> Eckige Klammern muss man für Zitate nicht tippen, sondern man klickt in
> der Tool-Zeile ganz rechts auf die Sprechblase


Es funktioniert! Dein Hinweis ist/war sicher auch für andere Forumsuser interessant.

Nun wünsche ich Dir neben erneut verbesserten Blutwerten eine gute Rückfahrt in Deine schöne Schweizer Heimat.

Herzlich Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

... und mit daher pappiger Aussprache bin ich nun im ICE nach Basel.
Ein spontaner Miniforentreff endete für mich mit einem
PSA-Taxidienst nach Mannheim (PSA=Peugeot-Citroën-_Opel_)
wofür ich mich sehr bedanke.

Es war wohl das letzte mal, dass ich die PSMA-Wallfahrt nach
Heidelberg antrat, denn:




> nach kumulativ 5 Zyklen PSMA-Therapie sind die Toleranz-
> Grenzen von Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen, bald auch der Nieren
> ausgeschöpft. Mittelfristig sind daher keine elektiven PSMA-Therapien
> mehr möglich. ( ... )
> Die PSMA-RLT ist daher von unserer Seite zu beenden.


(Auszug aus dem Arztbrief von heute)

In der Tat, die Xerostomie (Mundtrockenheit) und auch die knappe
Tränenbildung sind jetzt schon, 15 Stunden nach der Injektion des
alpha-strahlenden PSMA-Actinium225 heftiger als zuvor mit den
beta-strahlenden PSMA-Yttrium90 bzw. -Lutetium177. Und aufgrund
der 10-tägigen Halbwertszeit von Ac225 wird das in den folgenden
Tagen wohl noch heftiger. Mal sehen, was die Nieren dazu sagen.
Aber viel wichtiger ist, wie der PSA-Verlauf auf das nukleare Gift
reagiere. Da verspreche ich mir nach den bereits spektakulären
Erfolgenmit den beta-Strahlern vom alpha-Strahler nochmal viel. 




> Die weitere onkologische Betreuung sollte daher zukünftig wieder
> heimatnahe ... erfolgen.


Naja, ich wusste ja, das das eines Tages kommen würde.
Durch meine Verweigerung des vorgeschlagenen zweimonatigen
Therapieschemas bin ich nicht schon nach acht Monaten an diesem
bitteren Ende angelangt, sondern habe das auf 14 Monate dehnen
können, ohne den geringsten Verlust. Im Gegenteil, durch die
abflauenden Nebenwirkungen während der fast doppelt so langen
Therapiepausen, habe ich nicht nur Zeit, sondern auch Lebensqualität 
gewonnen.

Gucken wir also "heimatnah" bzw. am KSSG, was noch zu tun sei.

Das Chemoschema von JürgVW (Viermal wöchentlich Docetaxel/Prednison,
niedrig dosiert, dann Pause, bis das PSA wieder deutlich steigt),
erscheint mir hilfreich, weil die Einzeldosis jeweils nur etwa ein Drittel
beträgt der Normaldosis bei dreiwöchentlicher Anwendung, und weil
damit vielleicht nach jeweils vier Wochen etwas längere Therapiepausen 
zu erreichen sein könnten.

Immerhin, ein -etwas bitter schmeckendes- Zückerchen steht auch noch
 im Arztbrief, in der Klammer, die ich oben ausgelassen hatte:



> (in der Leitlinien-Therapie ist ggf. eine andere
> Nutzen/Risiko-Bewertung denkbar).


Das heisst, dass kurz bevor ich bei EXIT anrufen würde, also wenn 
sonst gar nichts mehr geht, ich doch noch mal einen PSMA-Zyklus 
bekommen könnte. 

Gut zu wissen!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,

hoffentlich ist es nun nicht doch noch zu einer Steigerung der erwähnten heftigeren Nebenwirkungen durch ac225 gegenüber PSMA-Yttrium90 bzw. -Lutetium177 gekommen? Das mit den neuen Blutwerten, wie von mir voreilig erhofft, war natürlich falsch, denn die bekommst Du ja erst in der Schweiz zum wohl vereinbarten Zeitpunkt. EXIT, welch dramatische Hinwendung. Das wäre schlicht eine Katastrophe nach diesem Deinem langen Sichdagegenstellen, was das PCa anbelangt. Möge das nie eintreten.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

*Manchmal wollen Menschen die Wahrheit nicht hören, denn das würde ihre ganze Illusion zerstören.*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Das Unmögliche wollen, das Undenkbare denken und das Unsägliche sagen, haben stets gleiche Früchte getragen: Du mußt, wenn die Träume sich scheiden, zuletzt das Unleidliche leiden"*
 (Franz Grillparzer)

----------


## Georg_

Konrad hat immer noch eine Therapie gefunden mit der er den Tumor zurückgedrängt hat. Irgendwie denkt und hofft man es wird wohl so weitergehen.

Hier ist ein Thread in einem amerikanischen Forum "Taxotere side effects" in dem Erfahrungen mit Taxotere Behandlungen und deren Nebenwirkungen beschrieben werden. Ab dem vierten Beitrag wird es informativ.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Über den Erfolg der PSMA-Therapie mit dem hochaggressiven Alphastrahler 
Actinium225 kann ich noch nicht berichten, denn erstens kommt der
nächste PSA-Wert erst kommenden Mittwoch, und zweitens wird der den
üblichen Bump ausweisen, wie ich ihn auch schon mit den sanfteren
Betastrahlern Yttrium90 und Lutetium177 hatte.
Danach geht's erstmal nach La Gomera, und vor der Sonnwende wird
man dann einen ersten PSA-Effekt feststellen können.

Deutliche Aussagen kann ich aber bereits jetzt zu den Nebenwirkungen machen:

Wie nicht anders erwartet, ist das Zeug toxisch für Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen.
Trockene Augen sind schmerzhaft und empfindlich für Entzündungen. 
So hab ich nach wenigen Tagen eine üble Bindehautentzündung eingefangen, 
die aber mit antibiotischen Augentropfen rasch kontrolliert werden konnte.
Autofahren ist nur über kürzere Distanzen möglich weil die Augen rasch ermüden
und austrocknen. Augentropfen helfen zwar, lösen das Problem aber nicht.
Auch Lesen und Schreiben am (zu) kleinen Tablet ist nun sehr ermüdend.

Mangelnder Speichel ist beim Essen ein grosses Problem:
Brot oder mein Lieblingsgebäck Panettone werden beim Kauen zu einer
trockenen Pampe, die sich so nicht schlucken lässt. Spülen mit Wasser oder
Tee hilft zwar einigermassen, aber es bleibt doch am Zahnfleisch pappen,
und im Magen fehlt dann was.
Gemüse, Fisch und Suppen gehen besser. Kaugummi hilft überhaupt nicht zum
Anregen der Speichelbildung. Den bereits nach der ersten PSMA-Anwendung
mit Yttrium90 zufällig festgestellten Effekt, dass kleine Tomaten mit ihrem
Glibber rund um die Kerne den Speichel ganz passabel ersetzen, nutze ich gerne.
Reicht aber nur, solange man nicht isst.

Ansonsten bin ich übel von Fatigue betroffen, mit Besserung zwischendurch,
wo dann Spaziergänge möglich sind:



Mir hatte am Mittwoch eine kleine Seilbahn im Prättigau zum Aufstieg auf
1700m verholfen, während meine Freunde mit Schneeschuhen raufkamen 
und nach  gemeinsamem Picknick noch weitergingen Richtung Sassauna.
Derweil hielt ich mein Mittagsschläfchen.

Heute ist wohl unabhängig von dieser Therapie mal wieder diese
 Speiseröhrenblockade aufgetreten, was wie üblich zur vollkommenen
 Regurgitation von Speis und Trank führte. Zweimal.

Alles in Allem bisher nichts Neues gegenüber den Betastrahlern, aber heftiger.
Ich verstehe nun, warum das der vorläufig letzte PSMA-Zyklus gewesen sein soll. 

Einige Monate wird es wohl vorhalten, bis das PSA wieder steigen wird 
in seiner bedrohlichen Verdoppelungszeit von zuletzt nur noch 9 Tagen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nochwas zu einem der obigen Beiträge:
Sollte ich irgendwann mal "austherapiert" sein, was ja durchaus absehbar
ist, und der Krebs drohte, mich zu zerstören, wäre die Inanspruchnahme
der Dienstleistung von EXIT keineswegs als Katastrofe, sondern als Erlösung 
zu verstehen. Diese Möglichkeit hatte mir nach der niederschmetternden 
GS9, N1, M1-Diagnose den Lebensmut zurückgegeben, bis heute.
Sie nicht zu haben und rettungslos einem möglicherweise grauenhaften
Krebstod entgegentaumeln zu müssen, empfände ich wirklich als Katastrofe.

Über mein Leben will ich autonom und frei entscheiden können.
Bitte um Kenntnisnahme.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Konrad,
danke für Deinen Zwischenbericht.
Ich wünsche Dir vor allem Gute Besserung!

Gruesse in die winterliche Schweiz
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nochwas zu einem der obigen Beiträge:
> Sollte ich irgendwann mal "austherapiert" sein, was ja durchaus absehbar
> ist, und der Krebs drohte, mich zu zerstören, wäre die Inanspruchnahme
> der Dienstleistung von EXIT keineswegs als Katastrofe, sondern als Erlösung
> zu verstehen. Diese Möglichkeit hatte mir nach der niederschmetternden
> GS9, N1, M1-Diagnose den Lebensmut zurückgegeben, bis heute.
> Sie nicht zu haben und rettungslos einem möglicherweise grauenhaften
> Krebstod entgegentaumeln zu müssen, empfände ich wirklich als Katastrofe.
> 
> ...


Moin Konrad,

mein Hinweis mit der Bezeichnung Katastrophe betraf nicht EXIT. Es ging mir vielmehr darum, dass ein Scheitern Deiner Bemühungen zu einem längeren Weiterleben trotz Sichdagegenstellen, was das PCa anbelangt, schlicht eine Katastrophe wäre. Ansonsten möge Dir dennoch auch EXIT erspart bleiben. Das wünsche ich Dir hiermit erneut.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ein Scheitern Deiner Bemühungen zu einem längeren Weiterleben trotz Sichdagegenstellen, 
> was das PCa anbelangt, schlicht eine Katastrophe wäre.


Nein, keine Katastrophe, lieber Harald, sondern schlicht Das, was mir bevorsteht.

Ein Kreuzchen hab ich in meinem Kalender bestimmt nicht gemacht.
Meine Bemühungen um ein lebenswertes Leben gehen weiter.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Das Kreuzchen im Kalender machsts du lieber für uns, lieber Konrad.
Vielleicht, wenn du aus dem Süden wieder kommst und die Zeit findest, könnte es klappen.
Das große Gästezimmer ist wieder rauchfrei. Nur der Märklin Freak (ich) hat dort seine Eisenbahnanlage stehen.

Wir sind nun aus Spanien zurück.
Ich konnte mich vorher nicht melden, weil wir auf See, und später auf der Rückreise waren.
Vielleicht gut so . . . . ,
weil du nun weißt, wie es weiter geht.
Ich hätte dir sowieso nicht helfen können.
Gut, dass du hier viele kompetente Menschen im Forum hast, die das können.

Bei mir ist derzeit alles ok.
Na ja, fast alles,
aber ich fühle mich (noch) gut.
Den PSA will mein Urologe erst wieder Mitte Januar messen.

Brigitte hat Probleme mit ihrer Hand, die sie operieren lassen hat.
Ich hatte gesagt, das bringt dich übergangslos in die Rente (ohne Abzüge) in den Mai.
Sie hätte mir beinahe eine gescheuert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Näheres in einer eMail.

Gruss
Hartmut

BTW: Im Januar sind wir mit Wohnwagen in der Tschechei

----------


## Harald_1933

> BTW: Im Januar sind wir mit Wohnwagen in der Tschechei


Moin Hartmut,

da fahre ich morgen früh um 4.00 Uhr von Ludwigshafen aus hin, um den berühmten Weihnachtsmarkt in Krumau oder heute Krumlov zu besuchen: http://www.czechtourism.com/de/e/adv...cesky-krumlov/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich wiederum ziehe es vor, solchen Rauschgoldengelrührseligkeiten ausuweichen.
Dabei komme ich allerdings nicht umhin, dem neoheidnischen Sonnwend-
getrommel am Strand von La Gomera beizuwohnen, zumindest akustisch,
denn unser gebuchtes Appartement liegt keine Gehminute weg vom Ort
dieses mit Feuertanz verbrämten täglichen Sonnenuntergangs-Rituals.

Um dafür fit zu sein, hab ich mir heute mal wieder den Doppel-JJ-Katheter
wechseln lassen und am Mittwoch gibt's nochmal PSA und so.


Etwas wackelige, nachnarkotische Grüsse
von dem der auf dem Peässahdrachen reitet,

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> In den 11 Monaten, während mein Mann Ahmad an Blasenkrebs starb, wollten nur wenige Leute hören, wie es ihm wirklich ging. Sie wollten von Hoffnung, Mut und positiven Gedanken, nicht von Ahmads Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit oder seinen Überlegungen, wie man während des Sterbens gut leben kann.
> 
> Ich verurteile sie deshalb nicht. Bevor ich es selbst durchlebt habe, hätte ich es auch nicht hören wollen. Das Problem war, dass wir der Auseinandersetzung nicht entkommen konnten, weil sein Krebs unser Leben bestimmte. Der einzige Ausweg war sich dem zu stellen. Und "dich dem stellen" bedeutete, mit dem Wissen um den bevorstehenden Tod und den damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten und praktischen Realitäten zu leben. Ich hatte oft das Gefühl, ich sollte die Schilderungen etwas mit Zuckerguss überziehen, um ihnen den Schmerz zu ersparen. Trotzdem bemühte ich mich, es nicht zu tun...


So Renata Louwers in ihrem Blog.

Ich möchte nun auch nicht noch in den Chor der Beschwichtiger einsteigen, denn ich weiß nur zu gut, wie sich das anfühlt. Wie füllt man seine absehbare Lebenszeit sinnvoll aus, ohne allzu verschwenderisch damit zu sein? Die tägliche Frage. Ist es nicht tröstlich, dass wir uns selbstbestimmt verhalten können? Sei es in der Zeit die uns noch gegeben, als auch am Ende dieses Weges. Viele schöne Tage wünsche ich Dir von ganzem Herzen, und *geh' Leben!*

----------


## Rastaman

Danke LowRoad,

der erste Kommentar zu dem Thema, bei dem ich nicht kopfschüttelnd davor sitze. Wem ist eigentlich mit dem üblichen "Nein, kann nicht sein, darf nicht sein, soll nicht sein!" gedient? Dem Betroffenen? Wirklich?

Dir, Konrad, meinen größten Respekt dafür wie Du mit dem Thema umgehst.
Und natürlich wünschen Briele und ich Dir alles erdenklich Gute.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber LowRoad, lieber Rastaman,

ich hätte schon gestern Dank geschrieben für euer Verständnis,
aber erstens war ich etwas rumtappen auf der Langlaufloipe, die
gestern erstmals in den neuen Schnee gewalzt worden war
Samt Photopause am Zwislenbach, ...



... und zweitens plante ich ohnehin für heute einen Beitrag,
sobald ich nach der PSA-etc.-Bestimmung und dem Gespräch
darüber mit der Professorin wieder zuhause sei.

Das PSA ist 19 Tage nach der strapatiösen Ac225-PSMA-RLT
zwar noch nicht gesunken, was ich auch nicht erwartet hätte,
aber die PSA-VZ ist seit der letzten Messung hier am KSSG 
von 9 Tagen auf 33 Tage gestiegen. Für das nächste mal
erwarte ich somit einen deutlichen Abfall.

Auch plan- respektive wunschgemäss findet die Erholung von den 
übelsten Beschwerden durch Tränen- und Speichelarmut statt. 
Heute hab ich mir in der Apotheke eine Mischung aus Glyzerin und 
Salzwasser herstellen lassen, weil ich diese parfumierten und
gesüssten Speichelersatz-Sprays nicht mag. Damit kann ich wenigstens
das Kleben der Backeninnenseite am Zahnfleisch verhindern.

Dann werde ich mich jetzt als Nächstes auf eine zytostatische
Therapie mit Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel nach dem nächsten Nadir
vorbereiten müssen:
Meinen Erfolg mit den jeweils gegenüber dem Standard-Zweimonate-
Schema aufs Doppelte verlängerten Zeitabstände bei der PRLT möchte 
ich auch auf die Chemo übertragen: 
Therapieren, Nadir und Wiederanstieg abwarten und erst dann wieder
therapieren. Würde man damit statt 8 x 3 Wochen z.B. 8 x 6 Wochen
oder statt 12 x 2 Wochen 12 x 4 Wochen erreichen, wären doch schon 
wieder ein halbes Jahr dazugewonnen.

Ob hier im Forum schon jemand ein solches flexibles Therapieschema
versucht hat und darüber berichten kann? (Die nicht so gelungenen
Versuche von JürgVW mit 4 je wöchentlichen Therapien und einer 
Pause danach sind mir bekannt.)


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Danke LowRoad,
> 
> der erste Kommentar zu dem Thema, bei dem ich nicht kopfschüttelnd davor sitze. Wem ist eigentlich mit dem üblichen "Nein, kann nicht sein, darf nicht sein, soll nicht sein!" gedient? Dem Betroffenen? Wirklich?
> 
> Dir, Konrad, meinen größten Respekt dafür wie Du mit dem Thema umgehst.
> Und natürlich wünschen Briele und ich Dir alles erdenklich Gute.



*"Lob ist die einzige Kraft, die uns zu edlen Handlungen antreibt und Ausdauer dafür verleiht"
*                                                                            Jean de La Bruyere

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

Du bist wohl auf Deiner Urlaubsinsel angekommen?

https://alsnuff.de/2017/02/04/la-gom...ir-von-hippie/

Ich wurde auf meinem Weg am Dienstag von einem heftigen Schneesturm im Raum Philippsreut überrascht und war froh, heil am ersten Ziel angekommen zu sein.

Übrigens: https://www.czech-tourist.de/tschechei.htm

Der Weihnachtsmarkt in: http://www.czechtourism.com/de/t/ces...ovice-budweis/

war doch großzügiger aufgestellt als in Krumau.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass der Akku auf Gomera tüchtig aufgeladen werden kann, um für die kommenden Behandlungen gewappnet zu sein. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, wir sind auf unserer Ferieninsel La Gomera angekommen,
und dank meinem selbstgebastelten Mehrfach-Übergansstecker von spanischen
Steckdosen zu CH-Steckern ist der Akku des Tablets auch immer schön geladen. 

Einst hatte mich dieses Gebirge im Atlantik ganz schön herausgefordert,
denn es gibt kaum einen Wanderweg mit weniger als 1000 Höhenmeter.
Nun ist es die zweigeschossige Treppe zur Wohnung, die Abends Mühe
bereitet...
In die Berge geht's immer noch, aber mit dem Auto, um dort dann Doris
etwas entgegenzugehen auf ihrem Weg hinauf vom Valle Gran Rey.

Auch Strandspaziergänge tun zwischendurch gut und ein kurzes Bad. 
Kurz, weil ich jeweils rasch beginne zu frösteln, trotz 23° Wassertemperatur.

Das nun auch hier omnipräsente Internet lässt einen den Krebs nicht mehr
einfach vergessen, wie einst, aber ohne neuen PSA und unter Palmen wirkt er 
nicht so grimmig wie zuhause im Schneesturm.




Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Strandwanderer,




> Das nun auch hier omnipräsente Internet lässt einen den Krebs nicht mehr einfach vergessen, wie einst, aber ohne neuen PSA und unter Palmen wirkt er nicht so grimmig wie zuhause im Schneesturm.


wandern am Strand, natürlich ohne Socken, also barfuß, ist eine Wohltat, besonders für von Polyneuropathie geplagte PCa-Betroffene. Ich wünsche Dir, dass es Dir gelingt, neben dem positiven Effekt der Akkuaufladung auch das Grübeln um die anstehenden weiteren Therapiewege abzuschalten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Konrad,

wann steht denn die nächste PSA-Messung bzw. Bildgebung bei Dir an? Nach den bisher guten Erfolgen bei der RLT kann man hier mit dem AC225 ja auf sehr gute Erfolge hoffen?
Bzgl. der weiteren Therapien ist es natürlich relativ schwierig für nicht-Ärzte, in der aktuellen Situation gute Tipps geben zu können. Persönlich glaube ich immer an sehr gute Ergebnisse bei Kombinationstherapien (gerade bei PCa), kann dies aber natürlich nicht mit Studien belegen und noch weniger konkrete Kombinationsmöglichkeiten mit einer eventuellen Chemo liefern.
Ich persönlich könnte mir als übernächstes vorstellen, es mit einer molekularbiologischen Tumoranalyse zu versuchen. Evtl. helfen in Deinem Fall Medikamente, die bisher noch nicht auf der Watchlist standen. Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit einen Link zu Prof. Schlomm in Hamburg gepostet, er scheint hier in dieser Hinsicht über relativ hohe Kompetenz zu verfügen. Einen Versuch bzw. zumindest die Anfrage wäre es aus meiner Sicht wert.

Dazu passt, dass die Forscher dort aktuell ein Forschungsprojekt zu neuen diagnostischen und therapeutischen Möglichkeiten beim PCa in der Pipeline haben:

https://www.martini-klinik.de/pressespiegel/pressemitteilungen/archiv/2007-11-30/

Hier geht es zwar wohl nicht primär um CRPCa, doch auch gleichzeitig um die molekularbiologische Untersuchung des Tumormaterials und Ableiten von entsprechenden Maßnahmen. In Einzelfällen konnte man dort wohl auch schon in der Vergangenheit Patienten mit der Methode helfen.

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich sehr bewundere, dass Du trotz der Schwere Deiner Erkrankung immer noch Zeit und Muße findest, anderen hier mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. Das muss man mit großem Respekt zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## Hvielemi

> wann steht denn die nächste PSA-Messung bzw. Bildgebung bei Dir an? 
> Nach den bisher guten Erfolgen bei der RLT kann man hier mit dem AC225 ja auf sehr gute Erfolge hoffen?


Genau zur Wintersonnwende gibt es einen neuen PSA-Wert samt den üblichen zwei Dutzend
weiterern Werten. Bildgebung halte ich für sinnlos, solange der Nadir nach der PSMA-Ac225-RLT
noch nicht überschritten ist, gefolgt von einem Anstieg des PSA, um dann darstellen zu können,
was und wo wieviel wachse. Natürlich wünsche ich mir, dass diese strapaziöse Therapie
einen tiefen Nadir ergebe, entsprechend einer längeren Zeitdauer, als es Lu177 jeweils brachte. 

Man beachte aber, dass es dazu nur wenige Erfahrungen gibt. 
Viel "grübeln" braucht man nicht, abwarten reicht.


Einer meiner "üblichen" Blutwerte ist das Hämoglobin. Gegenüber früheren Werten
so um 150g/l fehlen mir rund ein Drittel, der letzte Wert in Heidelberg, unmittelbar vor
der Ac225-Injektion lag bei 101g/l. Zu wenig halt.

Im Gegensatz zu Betastrahlern wie Y90 und Lu177 sollte das alfastrahlende Ac225 da keine
weitere Schwächung verursachen, aber an den sonstigen NW der PSMA-Therapien hab ich
genug zu arbeiten. Für's "Akku aufladen" reicht die 'Spannung' ganz einfach nicht mehr.

"Strandwandern" gibt es für mich nicht mehr, sondern Spaziergänge, genug um endlich mal 
wieder mittels des scharfkantigen Vulkansandes die Hornhaut von den Füssen zu raspeln 
und hinterher erschöpft zu Bette zu kriechen. Die Strände auf La Gomera sind ja nicht so
lang wie auf Ceylon, Fuerteventura oder Sylt. Leben lässt sichtrotzdem oder gerade 
deswegen gut auf der Banananinsel, wo alles ein Bisschen einfacher ist:




Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,

6.12.2017  PSA 6.93 ng/ml und am 20.12.2017 PSA 4.66 ng/ml - Ein Hoffnungsschimmer? Möge es weiter nach unten gehen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Runter von 4.8ng/ml am Tag der Ac225-Injektion auf 4.6ng/ml einen guten Monat später.
Dazu sei daran erinnert, dass ohne Therapie mit der bisherigen Verdoppelungszeit
das PSA bereits wieder bei rund 40 bis 50ng/ml liegen würde.
Der geringe PSA-Abfall liegt im Rahmen des zunächst Erwarteten, doch nun sollten 
entsprechend den Erfahrungen mit Lu177 die Halbwertszeiten deutlich kürzer werden.
Wie weit das noch runtergehe, ist Spekulation.
Bei Lu177 ging es runter bis nur 7% des Ausgangswertes, was mir doch jeweils einige 
Monate relative Ruhe vom Krebs eingebracht hatte. Die Nebenwirkungen sind nach wie vor
unangenehm bis beschwerlich, und das Wort 'Akku' hat wohl keine Bedeutung mehr für mich.
Aber unerträglich ist es keineswegs, mit einer einzigen Injektion mehrere Lebensmonate 
zu bekommen. 
Die Sonnwende scheint mir ein geeigneter Anlass, meine Freude darüber zu äussern:
Es geht aufwärts, zumindest mit dem Licht.


Ebenfalls zu notieren gibt es den gestrigen Besuch bei der Dermatologin:
Die vier kleinen, dunklen, unregelmässigen und im Kreise angeordneten Neoplasien
an meinem Rücken sind keine Melanome, sondern lediglich wiederauftretende Resten 
einer vor Jahren vereisten 'Alterswarze'. Infektiös oder bedrohlich ist sowas nicht.


Grüsse aus dem tiefverschneiten, aber heute leider nur für kurze Zeit sonnigen
Appenzellerland, das jetzt wieder dick vernebelt ist. 
Welch ein Kontrast zwischen dem Käseland und der Bananeninsel!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Aber unerträglich ist es keineswegs, mit einer einzigen Injektion mehrere Lebensmonate
> zu bekommen.
> Die Sonnwende scheint mir ein geeigneter Anlass, meine Freude darüber zu äussern:
> Es geht aufwärts, zumindest mit dem Licht.


Hallo Konrad,

wenn auch nur Fakt, so liest sich das von mir zitierte aus Deiner Feder dennoch ganz gut.




> Welch ein Kontrast zwischen dem Käseland und der Bananeninsel!


Just heute erscheint im Mannheimer Morgen ein Bericht zu Gomera mit dem Titel "Wunderwald im Wolkenmeer"




> Auf Pfaden durch magischen Nebelwald, über Lavastufen zum Garten Eden und am Grat entlang zu Panoramablicken: Gomera verwöhnt Wanderer mit Höhenmetern und tiefen Einblicken in Kultur und Küche.


Bitte lies -* hier* - weiter.

Was spricht dagegen im kommenden Frühling einen weiteren Gomera-Besuch einzuplanen, damit auch die Psyche nicht zu kurz kommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was spricht dagegen im kommenden Frühling einen weiteren Gomera-Besuch einzuplanen,


Nichts.
Ausser das wir die westlichste der Kanareninseln noch nicht besucht haben:

*El Hierro*,
der im Panoramabild etwas rechts der Mitte über den Horizont blickt.
Bis Columbus von San Sebastian de La Gomera nach Westen aufbrach,
galt "Der Magnet" als das westliche Ende der Welt.

Vielleicht reicht's ja noch.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Die Zeit verlängert sich für alle, die sie zu nutzen verstehen"
*Leonardo da Vinci

----------


## Hvielemi

Dass es mir nicht gut gehe, hab ich schon mehrfach berichtet.
Deswegen wurde ich zu einem "Palliativmediziner" geschickt,
der allerlei Ernährungsberatung und die Reduktion der Blutdruck-
medikamente vorschlug. Naja, jetzt ist der Blutdruck wieder
höher, und mir geht es etwas besser, wenn ich nicht grad kotzen
muss, was gestern und leider auch heute wieder der Fall war.
Auch die Nierenwerte bessern sich wieder und den Gewichtsverlust
der letzten Wochen hab ich wieder fast gut gemacht.

Physiotherapie hat er auch vorgeschlagen zur Verbesserung der
Muskelfunktion und der cardio-pulmonalen Funktion.
Soweit alles wie besprochen. Aber in der heute im Briefkasten 
vorgefundenen Verordnung zur Physiotherapie steht unter "Diagnose":


"Prostatakarzinom, Kachexiesyndrom"


Das ist starker Tobak!
Konrad





PS@Harald_1933
Bitte diesmal keinen Kommentar.
Danke

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Konrad

Schau dir in der Mediathek des NDR die gestrige Sendung, Thema u.a. "Ernährung bei Krebs - Welche Ernährung wirkt dem gefürchteten Gewichtsverlust entgegen". Vielleicht ist auch für dich was Neues dabei. 
Link: https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...site13992.html

Gruß
R.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ohne dass ich die Sendung angeschaut habe, möchte ich auf die Wichtigkeit von Eiweiß hinweisen. Wie macht man das am einfachsten? Mit Eiweißpulver. Das gibt es in verschiedenster Form preiswert zu kaufen. Beispiel myprotein. 

Besondere Eigenschaften hat Pulver mit den 8 essentiellen Aminosäuren. Diese sind optimal zusammengestellt. Die Aminosäuren werden ohne Verdauung vom Körper aufgenommen und zu fast 100 % verstoffwechselt, normales Eiweiß vielleicht zu 30 %. Der Rest ist "Abfall", der die Ausscheidungsorgane belastet.
Tipp- Hier kann die Übersetzung eines Vortrages von einem italienischen Arzt abgerufen werden, der das alles erforscht hat. Klappt das nicht, kann ich das als word-Datei zusenden.

Da das Originalprodukt, Presslinge von Dr. Reinwald, teuer ist, bestelle ich Big 8 von lsp-sports als Pulver, welches ebenfalls die hochwertigen _kristalline_n Aminosäuren enthält. Ich nehme es in den Mund, spüle nach und gut. Es ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig vom Geschmack her. Der Preis ist gut, weil der Inhalt der Eiweiß-Wertigkeit von einigen Kilo Fleisch entspricht.

Nicht so optimal, weil reichlich Verdauungsverluste, aber auch vernünftig ist Milcheiweiß aus Sauermolke. Schmeckt neutral wie Milch und ist sehr gut löslich. Hier eine kurze Beschreibung im Blog von Chris, einem Biologen, den zwischenzeitlich jeder Gesundheitsbewusste in Deutschland kennt. Es wirkt wohl auch etwas gegen Krebs. Bezugsquelle (preiswert) ist auch hier myprotein. 

Gegen Kachexi würde ich außerdem viel Fett essen. (Olivenöl, Kokos)


Gute Gesundheit

----------


## Michi1

Wenn auch das Gerücht von Eiweis momentan in ist ich springe nicht auf jeden Trend auf.
http://www.fr.de/wissen/gesundheit/w...-viel-a-369465

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hier noch der Link zu Chris und seinem Blog "edubily" mit dem kurzen Beitrag über aus Sauermolke (naturbelassen) hergestelltem Eiweißpulver. Chris Michalk ist Biologe. Das hat aus meiner Sicht den Vorteil, dass er sich mit körperlichen Prozessen gut auskennt. Außerdem ist er Wissenschaftler und erarbeitet sich seine Meinung selbst aus Studien und nicht aus Focus-Artikeln.

Eiweiß ist nicht "in". Es ist insbesondere für Kranke und Alte überlebenswichtig. 

Zum Thema Eiweiß und Gesamteiweiß im Blut Chris etwas ausführlicher. Er erläutert, wie man seinen Eiweißstatus verbessern kann, welches die Zielmarke ist und andere Zusammenhänge zum Beispiel zum aktiven Schilddrüsenhormon T3. Die Höhe dieses Schilddrüsenhormons steht u.a. im Zusammenhang mit mentalem und körperlichem Wohlbefinden.

Genauer (und teurer) als die ungezielte Einnahme von Eiweißpulver ist die Methode, zuerst ein Aminogramm zu ermitteln  und dann per Infusion die fehlenden Eiweiße/Aminosäuren zu ergänzen.  Das macht Dr. Strunz seit Jahren.

Eiweiß ist auch Voraussetzung für gute Resilienz . Und die kann ein Kranker sehr gut gebrauchen. 

Ich denke, Konrad, deine Resilienz ist wirklich gut. Sonst würdest du die vielen Behandlungen nicht so durchstehen.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Kraft
Wolfgang

----------


## Michi1

Mit normalen Essen, abwechslungsreich, bekommt jeder soviel Eiweis wie der Körper benötigt.

----------


## Heribert

https://derstandard.at/2000014033402...pe-ums-Eiweiss
https://www.gannikus.com/hot-stuff/g...lebensmitteln/

Selbst die Substitution mit einzelnen Aminosäuren ist in unseren Breiten hinausgeworfenes Geld.

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Erkrankung des Verdauungsapparates, die sich in unseren Breiten 
durch solche Substitutionen positiv beinflussen lassen, Morbus crohn und Colitis ulcerosa z.B.
selbst bei Zöliakie ist Vorsicht geboten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen das man Rheuma,Gicht und Nierenerkrankung mit zuviel Eiweis fördern kann.

----------


## Hvielemi

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise auf die Ernährung samt Einweisshaushalt.
Ich neige Michis Haltung zu, wonach 'normales' Essen ausreiche.
Unter 'normal' verstehe ich eine sehr bunte und abwechslungsreiche Kost,
mediterran ausgerichtet. Schwein höchstens mal als Salametto zum Picknick,
sonst Geflügel, Lamm, Rind, Ziege und natürlich Fisch, mit vorliebe Forellen.

Seit der Erklärung, dass Krebskranke nicht nur 1g Protein pro kg Körpergewicht
benötgen, sondern 1.5g, gibt es mehr Milchprodukte wenn Veggie angesagt ist,
was bei uns stets mehrfach in der Woche der Fall ist.

Allerdings betrachte ich mich gegenwärtig ernährungsmässig gar nicht als
krebskrank, denn mit einem PSA von wohl etwa um 1ng/ml hab ich derzeit
ja eine sehr geringe Tumormasse. Es ist nicht der Krebs, der an mir zehrt, 
sondern iatrogene Faktoren, sprich die mittlerweile doch recht herben 
Nebenwirkungen der fortgesetzten ADT und der nuklearmedizinischen PRLT.
Auch diese sporadische Kotzerei zufolge blockierter Speiseröhre und Hiatus-
hernie zehren an der Kraft. Von 'Resilienz' bleibt an diesen Tagen nicht viel.
Nun sollte ich die krebsarme Zeit nutzen, um für die schon so oft
aufgeschobene Chemo etwas fitter zu sein. Denn Irgendwann wird das PSA 
auch nach der Ac225-PSMA-RLT wieder rasant ansteigen.


Jetzt bin ich wieder mal südlich der Alpen und geniesse es, bei Sonnenschein
und blendendweissen Berggipfeln etwas im Garten rumzuschnippeln. Diese
schwächliche und kaum produktive Tun gibt mir mehr, als bei transalpinem
Schmuddelwetter widerwillig die näselnden Anweisungen eines Physiothera-
peuten zu befolgen.


Am Montag geht es dann mit dem Zug nach St. Gallen ans KSSG.
Blutentnahme, Palliativmediziner und die Onkologin stehen auf dem Laufzettel, 
dann, falls die Kraft noch reicht, wieder zurück an die relative Wärme ins Tessin,
wo ich mich auch mit der natürlichen Produktion von Vitamin D3 befasse.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Konrad,

ich erinnere mich an deine Schilderungen bezüglich des Zwerchfellbruchs (Hiatushernie) und an deine Untersuchungen




> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4011#post74011





> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4885#post74885



Die Hiatushernie - crux medicorum - mit all ihren furchtbaren Erscheinungen: Brennen in der Speiseröhre, Brennen und Druck in der Brust. CAVE immer auch an Angina pectoris (AP), das heißt ursächlich Herz mit möglichem Herzinfarkt denken.

In Ergänzung zu den unendlichen und oftmals obskuren Tipps möchte ich doch an eine uralte Erfahrung erinnern. Ganz normale Kuhmilch - fettarm - schlückchenweise trinken. Als Maß könnte ein Esslöffel gelten.


Ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Konrad,

ich erinnere mich an deine Schilderungen bezüglich des Zwerchfellbruchs (Hiatushernie) und an deine Untersuchungen




> Hinweis aus der Anamnese: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4011#post74011





> Rückmeldung nach erfolgter Magenspiegelung: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4885#post74885



Die Hiatushernie - crux medicorum - mit all ihren furchtbaren Erscheinungen: Brennen in der Speiseröhre, Brennen und Druck in der Brust. CAVE immer auch an Angina pectoris (AP), das heißt ursächlich Herz mit möglichem Herzinfarkt denken.

In Ergänzung zu den unendlichen und oftmals obskuren Tipps möchte ich doch an eine uralte Erfahrung erinnern. Ganz normale Kuhmilch - fettarm - schlückchenweise trinken. Als Maß könnte ein Esslöffel gelten.

- vorzugsweise bei Beschwerden
- am Abend vor dem Hinlegen

Wie früher ausgeführt, läuft der Mageninhalt im Liegen etwas zurück - wie der Inhalt unserer geliebten Rotweinflasche.

Ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Winfried, 
mehr als vier Jahre ist es her, dass Du den Verdacht auf die Hiatushernie ausgesprochen hattest:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7989-Womit-sich-ein-an-Prostatakrebs-erkrankter-Mann-auch-noch-abfinden-muss&p=74011#post74011

Die ist mittlerweile in Magenspiegelung, CT, Breischluck-Röntgenfilm etc. bestätigt,
aber der Magenchirurg und der Gastroenterologe schieben sich die Verantwortung
für eine Diagnose gegenseitig zu:

Der Magendoktor findet, es sei wohl die Speiseröhre, der Speiseröhrenzampano
hat nach den Versuchen mit Dilatation des Mageneinganges und Beruhigung der
Speiseröhre mit Botox den Rückzug angetreten, es sei wohl der Magen ...

Seit der Wintersonnwende und diesem Tannenbaumfest, als ich wiedermal
rehydriert werden musste, mach in daran rum, eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen,
aber weiss nicht, bei wem:
Kandidat A: Magenchirurg, Professor. Er hat einer lieben alten Dame ein zweites 
Leben gebastelt mit so einer Magenmanschette. Die Magenblutungen sind gestoppt,
sie hat wieder Farbe und ist unternehmungslustig.
Oder doch eher zu B., einem dritten Speiseröhrologen?
"Crux medicorum" eben ...

Ich fürchte, dass das Abschieben wieder von vorn beginnen wird.
Selbst bin ich immer mehr überzeugt, dass es reichen würde, den Magen zurückzuziehen
und in der richtigen Lage zu fixieren. Es sind nur vier Zentimeter, die er hochgerutscht ist. 
Ich muss was tun! Zu den sonstigen Schwächungen kostet diese Kotzerei zu viel Kraft.
Zehn mal war ich letztes Jahr im Spital für einen Liter Ringerlösung, und sechsmal
musste ich über Nacht bleiben, bis der Magen wieder empfangsbereit war. Dreimal
machte man Breischluck, auch mit kontrastmittelbeträufeltem Brot, aber dreimal
lief der Brei durch, der Stau war im Röntgenfilm nie direkt zu sehen, die Hernie schon.

Am Montag hab ich jedenfalls genug Gesprächstoff.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Ah, Ergänzung:
Das mit dem Milchlöffelchen will ich probieren.
Mit schlückchenweisem warmem Wasser hab ich mir schon etliche Male helfen können.

----------


## Gabriele

....vielleicht ein Hernienzentrum ?
==>> Unispital Basel - Hernienzentrum
==>> HernienZentrum Zürich - NetworkHernia
Viele Grüsse, Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

Heute mal wieder was von der PCa-Seite:
PSA sinkt weiter rasant, diesmal innert zweier Wochen runter von 1.46 auf 0.6ng/ml
bzw. seit der Actinium225-PSMA-RLT Mitte November in zwei Monaten auf grad noch 
ein Achtel (12.5%) des Ausgangswertes von 4.84ng/ml.
Mit ähnlich tiefem Ausgangswert hatte ich dies mit Lutetium177-PSMA nicht erreicht.
Nach 5.24ng/ml Anfang 2017 war der Nadir drei Monate später 1.27ng/ml, also
doppelt so hoch wie heute, und dabei scheint der Nadir diesmal noch fern!

Der Alphastrahler ist also wie erwartet einiges wirkungsvoller als der Betastrahler,
was allerdings durch heftigere Nebenwirkungen erkauft wird. Aber noch ist es nicht
Zeit für ein Fazit der PRLT, die ja mit dem fünften Zyklus abgeschlossen sei, 
aber eben erst nach dem Nadir, der zugleich der tiefste Wert seit Mitte 2015 sein wird.

Die Nierenwerte haben sich wieder fast normalisiert, Creatinin ist mit 114μmol/l wieder
im oberen Normbereich, vor einem Monat warens noch 126. Das kam aber eher nicht 
von der PRLT, sondern schlicht von zu vielen Blutdruckmitteln. Die Hälfte tut es
gegenwärtig auch, und ich will schauen, ob es auch mit noch weniger gehe.

Bleiben noch die eklatante körperliche Schwäche und die Müdigkeit. Aber auch das
hat sich während der sonnigen Tage im Tessin etwas gebessert:
Ich bin auf die Leiter geklettert, um Palmblätter zu schneiden. Noch vor vier Wochen
wäre an sowas zu denken utopisch gewesen.
Der Wermuthstropfen ist, dass diese Entwicklung ohne Aussicht auf eine weitere
PSMA-Therapie ein Cliffhanger über tiefem Abgrund ist ...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Bewundernswerter Konrad,

auch mit Wermutstropfen gibt es irgendwie wieder eine Lösung für ein weiteres sich lohnendes Leben. Cliffhanger, war da nicht was mit *"nur die Starken überleben".* So lange Du noch auf einer Leiter ohne fremde Hilfe stehen kannst, wirst Du auch wohl doch die von mir vor längerer Zeit in Aussicht gestellten weiteren Lebensjahre erreichen. Und der noch nicht erreichte Nadir gibt Mut für neue Experimente ala Konrad.

Beste Grüße in die verschneiten Schweizer Alpen.

P.S: Eben entdeckt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliffh...%C3%BCberleben

----------


## Stefan1

> Heute mal wieder was von der PCa-Seite:
> PSA sinkt weiter rasant, diesmal innert zweier Wochen runter von 1.46 auf 0.6ng/ml


Moins lieber Konrad,
das freut mich für Dich, daß der PSA so runtergegangen ist, möge er sehr lange so bleiben,
wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen alles Gute.

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für die guten Wünsche!

Nun hab ich noch die PSA-Halbwertszeiten ermittelt über die beiden letzten Messperioden:
Sie beträgt konstant 11 Tage, eine Verlangsamung ist noch nicht in Sicht.
 So rasant hat bei mir noch keine Therapie gewirkt.



Cliffhanger:
Eine Telenovela bricht immer im spannendsten Moment ab, z.B. eben
wenn der Held ungesichert mit den Fingerspitzen am Cliff hängt, 1000m
unter ihm ein krokodilverseuchter reissender Fluss ...
So ist man genötigt, die nächste Folge zu gucken, um zu sehen,
wie der Held sich aus der ungemütlichen Situation herauswinden könne.

Die jetzige PSMA-Episode wird wohl noch ein Zeitchen dauern.
Dann rettet mich vielleicht Docetaxel, im besten Fall mit ähnlich
erfolgreichen Anwendungen, die es mir ermöglichen würden, diesen
gnadenlosen Achtmal-Dreiwochenrhytmus zu dehnen, wie ich es beim 
Zweimonate-Muster der PRLT erfolgreich praktiziert hatte:
Aus fünfmal zwei gleich Zehn Monaten hab ich bereits jetzt sechzehn 
Monate gemacht und das wird noch mehr.


Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine erfolgreiche, lange Zeit.
Hoffentlich werden die Nebenwirkungen erträglicher, zumindest nicht schlimmer.

Seit meiner Bestrahlung habe ich 10 Kg verloren.
Ich fühle mich nicht wohl, und versuche es mit dänische Erdbeergrütze und viel Sahne, mit fetter Milch und fettem Käse auszugleichen.
Das geht wohl  nur, weil ich vom Erbrechen verschont wurde.

Wolfgang (aus Berlin) seine Ernährungsthese ist vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Ich denke aber, die klappt nur, wenn man noch gesund ist, zur Vorbeugung einer Erkrankung.
Ich halte es so, dass ich alles esse was mir schmeckt. Der Körper meldet sich, falls ihm etwas fehlt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

Auch wir freuen uns  mit dir über jeden Erfolg bei Kampf mit dem Krebs, lieber Konrad! Möge es lange so weitergehen...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich halte es so, dass ich alles esse was mir schmeckt. 
> Der Körper meldet sich, falls ihm etwas fehlt.


Ja, lieber Hartmut,
so halte ich das auch, was in meinem Falle bei der Ernährungsberaterin spitze 
Schreie des Entzückens hervorgerufen hat. Nur Eiweiss solle es mehr sein:
Linsen und Bohnen in Gemüse und Salat, Quark statt Yoghourt (naja, nicht gerne), 
Proteinangereicherte Milch (Igitt!).

Und dann ist da eben noch diese Kotzerei, die ich soeben im südwärts fahrenden Zug 
im Gotthard-Basistunell wieder mal ausgeübt habe.
 (Was soll man sonst tun in diesem langen, finsteren Loch?)

So. Jetzt bin ich wieder draussen, die Speiseröhre und der Magen entspannt,
und ich guck aus dem bereits dämmrigen Talboden hinauf zu den schneebedeckten
Gipfeln, die im Sonnenlicht gleissen.
Einige von ihnen lösen Erinnerugen an lange, schweisstreibende Aufstiege aus,
der Camoghé hingegen einen leisen Ärger, dass ich es nie dort hinauf geschafft hatte ;-)(





> Möge es noch lange so weitergehen ...


Danke. Da ist die Frage, was "lange" heisse:
Die Halbwertszeit des PSA, hatte ich gestern ausgeführt, sei 11 Tage, kommen dazu 
9 Tage VZ nach dem Nadir, macht drei Wochen pro Halbierung, bis der ursprüngliche
PSA-Wert wieder erreicht wäre. Ich hatte mal als Ziel der PSMA-Actinium225-RLT formuliert,
dass das PSA auf 0.01ng/ml zurückgehen solle, was bei einem Ausgangswert von 10ng/ml
grad noch ein Promille wäre, entsprechend etwa 10 Halbierungen und anschliessend wieder 
10 Verdoppelungen, bzw. 200 Tage. 66 davon hab ich per heute schon 'verbraucht', bliebe
also noch ein halbes Jahr.
Das, liebe Daniela wäre in der Tat sehr, sehr lange!


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Vor drei Wochen hatte ich dies fabuliert, um eine liebe 'Mut'-Macherin nicht vor den Kopf
zu stossen, indem ich wider besseres Wissen ihre Wünsche auf 'lange' Wirksamkeit der 
Therapie nicht von mir wies:



> . Ich hatte mal als Ziel der PSMA-Actinium225-RLT formuliert,
> dass das PSA auf 0.01ng/ml zurückgeht. ...entsprechend etwa 10 Halbierungen und 
> anschliessend wieder 10 Verdoppelungen, bzw. 200 Tage. 
> 66 davon hab ich per heute schon 'verbraucht', bliebe also noch ein halbes Jahr.


Wer das aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass ich allerlei geschönt 
hatte, um auf 200 Tage Wirksamkeit der PSMA-Therapie mit dam Alpha-Strahler 
Actinium225 zu kommen.

Ausgehend von 4.84ng/ml am 17.11.17 (gemessen in Heidelberg, entsprechend etwas über 
5ng/ml in meinem 'Stamm'-Labor) hatte ich selbigentages das Actinium gespritzt bekommen. 
Vorgestern, 13.02.18 lag das PSA bei 0.55ng/ml, nachdem es drei Wochen zuvor bei 0.6 
gelegen hatte. Die Zeiten der Halbwertszeit von 11 Tagen sind also vorbei.
Wie mir scheint, lag der Nadir zwischen diesen beiden Werten, vielleicht etwa bei 0.5ng/ml,
womit ich einen Zehntel des Ausgangswertes erreicht habe, also volle hundertmal so viel wie 
oben angedacht. 
Bleiben wohl etwa dreieinhalb VZ à 9 Tagen bis zum Ausgangswert von ca. 5ng/ml.
Macht gesamthaft *rund 120 Tage Wirkungsdauer von PSMA-Ac225.*

Dies hatte ich auch mit den nebenwirkungsärmeren  Beta-Strahlern Yttrium90 und 
Lutetium177 erreicht, allerdings bei etwa zehnfach höherem Ausgangs-PSA um 50ng/ml.
Bei tieferen Ausgangswerten um 5ng war mit Lu177 schon nach 90 Tagen Schluss.

Nun wird in einer Woche nocheinmal PSA gemessen und bei Anstieg raschest möglich
ein PSMA-PET/CT gebucht. In der letzten Zeit hatte ich immer mal wieder Knochen-
schmerzen in der bekannten Metastase im linken Oberschenkelhals. Dieser Knoten
hatte einst auf die Beta-Strahler deutlich weniger angesprochen als die Lymphknoten,
weswegen wir sie einer Einmal-Bestrahlung unterzogen hatten, mit sofortiger Wirkung.
Falls diese Knochenmetastase tatsächlich wieder verantwortlich wäre für den PSA-Anstieg,
 könnte man einen bereits vorliegenden TomoTherapie-Bestrahlungsplan reaktivieren.

Also abwarten, wie sich das PSA bewege (meine Prognose: 1ng/ml) und was das
angezielte PSMA-PET zeige. Die Wartezeiten hierfür sind am KSSG nun deutlich verkürzt,
von sechs auf zwei Wochen, weil in Zürich jetzt mehr Gallium68 produziert werden kann.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,




> Also abwarten, wie sich das PSA bewege (meine Prognose: 1ng/ml) und was das
> angezielte PSMA-PET zeige.


Moege Deine Prognose eintreffen und schon wieder zu verspuerende Knochenschmerzen mit schon bewaehrter Technik nach erneuter PSMA-PET-Diagnose zum Verschwinden gebracht werden koennen!

Herzliche Gruesse vom vorletzten Tag einer Urlaubsreise an die weichen endlosen Sandstraende um Salalah herum.

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Harald, für die gutgemeinten Wünsche.
Es wird schon so kommen, denn schlimmer als meine haarsträubende Prognose
wird es wohl nicht. Aber eben auch nicht besser. Ärzte, die es besser wissen müssten, 
faseln was von "Plateau". Die Grafik im Anhang [5] zeigt aber in den gehabten
drei Nadiren nach PSMA-RLT nicht das geringste Verweilen des PSA.
Warum das nun mit dem Alphastrahler Ac225 anders sein sollte als bei Betastrahlern?



Kosten der PRLT:
Ich habe bis jetzt etwa 25'000.- nach Heidelberg überwiesen für fünf Mal PSMA-RLT.
 Das hätte ich gerne von der Krankenkasse zurück. Aber die schreiben mir, sie dürften 
das nicht bezahlen, denn Leistungen im Ausland seien nur gedeckt, wenn sie 
notfallmässig erfolgten.

Andererseits müssen nach dem schweizerischen Krankenversicherungsgesetz KVG
die Kassen bezahlen, was *"**wirksam, zweckmässig und wirtschaftlich"* sei.
*
  Wirksam* ist es wohl, denn seit September 2016 bis Februar 2018 hab ich das
PSA von rund 50 auf 0.5ng/ml gedrückt. Ohne diese Therapie wäre ich bereits
2016 mit meiner PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 9 Tagen bei 5'000ng/ml gelandet.
*  Zweckmässig* war es auch, nach Heidelberg zu reisen, denn in der Schweiz
gibt es immer noch keine vergleichbare Therapie. PSMA-Lu177 wird erst
in Form von kommerziellen Phase-III-Studien verfügbar werden, die hoffentlich
bald mal anlaufen werden.
*  Wirtschaftlich* war diese Therapie bestimmt: Für nur ein halbes Jahr Abirateron 
mit bescheidenem Erfolg haben die mehr bezahlt ohne zu murren. Sogar meinen
katastrophalen PSA-Anstieg auf das tausendfache unter Enzalutamid hatten
die locker finanziert ...

Nun hat mir der lokale Nuklearmedizin-Prof. einen freundliche Brief geschrieben 
zuhanden der Krankenkasse. Der wird nicht reichen. Ich werde eine "Verfügung" 
verlangen müssen von der Kasse, in der sie den Entscheid gewissermassen 
amtlich macht, denn der Leistungsumfang ist nicht Sache der Kasse, sondern vom 
Gesetz genau festgelegt, gleich für alle Kassen. Mehr bezahlen dürfen die auch 
freiwillig nicht, denn das müssten ja dann die anderen Mitglieder über ihre Prämien 
finanzieren.

Mit der Verfügung wäre dann der Weg frei zu Einsprache und Prozess. 
Ob sich das lohne, werde ich mit meinen juristischen Beratern anschauen müssen.
Vielleicht ist es besser, einfach mal kein neues Auto zu kaufen (was ich ohnehin 
nicht vorhabe ...), oder wieder mal pauschal auf die Kanaren statt an exotische 
Strände zu reisen.


Was anderes:
Heute waren wir in San Bernardino zum Langlaufen.



Während ich eine Runde um den Lago Dosso täppelte, sauste Doris zweimal
rum, und ein drittes mal während meiner atemringenden Pause. Die brauchte ich,
weil mein arg dünnes Blut (Hämoglobin immerhin wieder 109g/l) nicht genug 
Sauerstoff zum Herz und in die Muskeln transportiert.
Ich hab vier Runden à 700m gemacht ...

Dario Cologna hat heute olympisches Gold geholt über 15km. Ohne Zweifel ist
es der beste Langläufer des Landes, ich hingegen mittlerweile wohl der schlechteste.
Aber es tut halt immer noch gut, die saubere Bergluft, den Sonnenschein und den
Schnee zu geniessen, statt die wenige verbleibende Kraft in einer muffigen 
Physiotherapie zu verpuffen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## michele

Konrad,
vor dem Hintergrund deiner immer wieder mal desolaten körperlichen Verfassung sind deine sportlichen Leistungen für mich unglaublich. Ich meine, so könnte ich mich nicht motivieren.
Übrigens hat der Weltklasse-Mann Cologna vorbildlich gehandelt. Er hat auf den Letzten gewartet und ihm zum Erreichen des und seines Zieles gratuliert. Dabei war auch der drittletzte, nämlich Pita Taufatofua, inzwischen fast so bekannt wie Cologna.

Dir alles Gute.

----------


## daniela3

Nicht nur die sportlichen Leistungen von Konrad sondern alles ist unglaublich: seine Hilfe im Forum (trotzdem dass es ihm oft schlecht geht), er findet immer Zeit um zu erklären, zu beraten oder seine Sicht kundzutun. Einfach nur toll, danke dir Konrad immer wieder und wünsche nach wie vor nur das Beste!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ungereimtheiten auch anderswo*

Lieber Konrad,




> Andererseits müssen nach dem schweizerischen Krankenversicherungsgesetz KVG die Kassen bezahlen, was "wirksam, zweckmässig und wirtschaftlich" sei.


Auch ich wähnte am Anfang meiner PCa-Historie, dass alles, was der Bekämpfung von Krebs im menschlichen Körper dient zumindest von meiner Privaten Allianz bezahlt werden würde. Zumindest hatte ich das irgendwo gelesen oder auch mißverstanden. Aber Pustekuchen! Schon die Bezahlung der üppigen Rechnung für Hyperthermiebehandlungen bei: http://www.biologische-krebstherapie.com/de/ wurden mangels Beweisen an bestätigter Wirksamkeit gegen PCa abgelehnt. Auch die Bezahlung der Rechnungen für die umstrittene Galvano-Therapie wurde flugs abgelehnt. Bei der IMRT wurde der Aufschlag für die bildgeführte Bestrahlung ebenfalls in Frage gestellt und zunächst nicht bezahlt. Da ging es um 1.200.00 Euro. Die Bestrahlung selbst wurde damals mit knapp 10.000.00 Euro fakturiert und anstandslos übernommen. 




> Ich werde eine "Verfügung" verlangen müssen von der Kasse, in der sie den Entscheid gewissermassen amtlich macht, denn der Leistungsumfang ist nicht Sache der Kasse, sondern vom Gesetz genau festgelegt, gleich für alle Kassen. Mehr bezahlen dürfen die auch freiwillig nicht, denn das müssten ja dann die anderen Mitglieder über ihre Prämien finanzieren.


Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, ob ähnliche Begründungen auch in Deutschland aufgestellt werden.




> Mit der Verfügung wäre dann der Weg frei zu Einsprache und Prozess. Ob sich das lohne, werde ich mit meinen juristischen Beratern anschauen müssen. Vielleicht ist es besser, einfach mal kein neues Auto zu kaufen (was ich ohnehin nicht vorhabe ...), oder wieder mal pauschal auf die Kanaren statt an exotische Strände zu reisen.


Zeitmangel oder ob es sich lohne, zu prozessieren, sollten keine Hinderungsgründe sein, das doch zu favorisieren. Die Frage ob neues Auto oder lieber zu günstigen bezahlbaren Bedingungen zu verreisen, ist wohl eher eine individuelle Entscheidung.

Ich selbst habe ab dem 14. Lebensjahr und danach mit 30 Jahren als Selbständiger bis zu meinem 68. Geburtstag mit überwiegend 60 bis 70 Stunden-Wochen dafür gearbeitet, dass ich auch heute noch in der Lage bin, mehrmals im Jahr sogar exotische Strände  besuchen zu können.

Herzliche Grüße wieder von daheim.

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... abwarten, wie sich das PSA bewege (meine Prognose: *1ng/ml*) 
> und was das angezielte PSMA-PET zeige.


Tja, meine Prognosen treffen leider meistens zu.
Am Mittwoch wurde exakt *1.00ng/ml* gemessen. 

Der PSA-Express läuft schon wieder gnadenlos, was bedeutet, dass ich 
ohne weitere Therapie innert weniger als einem Vierteljahr 1'000ng/ml
zu gewärtigen hätte. Keine angenehme Aussicht, denn in Heidelberg 
betrachtet man mich als PSMA-RLT-austherapiert, nachdem mich die
gehabten fünf PSMA-Zyklen mit den Betastrahlern Yttrium90 und
 Lutetium177 und zuletzt dem Alphastrahler Actinium225 eineinhalb
Jahre lang getragen hatten, allerdings mit nicht zu vernachlässigenden
Nebenwirkungen.

Das PET wird nun am kommenden Montag gemacht,
wofür man ganz früh einen Extratermin für mich gefunden hat.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dasss der Bote aus Zürich mit dem Ga68-PSMA-
Tracer nicht in der angekündigten Kältewelle steckenbleibt.

Meine PSA-Prognose für die hinterher erfolgende Blutentnahme,
gebe ich diesmal auf den Hundertstel genau:
*1.41mg/ml*  (1.00 x Wurzel aus 2, was nach halber VZ zu erwarten wäre)


Naja, ich nehm die Tage!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Meine PSA-Prognose im letzten Beitrag war etwas zu pessimistisch.
Statt 1.41ng/ml betrug heute morgen der neue PSA-Wert 1.29ng/l.
Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit also diesmal gestiegen, von 9 auf 14 Tage,
sofern man dies in den sehr kurzen Messintervallen so sagen kann.

Wenig glücklich bin ich mit dem PSMA-PET, das bei dem niedrigen PSA-Wert 
erwartungsgemäss etwas 'blass' ausfiel. Dennoch resultiert ein vielfältiger Bericht:




> *Beurteilung:*
> 
> Weitere metabolische Regredienz der ossären Metastasen am Übergang
> vom Femurkopf zum Schenkelhals links, der Lymphknotenmetastasen
> retroperitoneal und vereinzelt mesenterial sowie der Weichteilmanschette
> am Ureter links.
> 
> Progrediente PSMA-Speicherung zweier Herde um die Pfortader, wobei der
> dorsal gelegene Herd sicher einer Lymphknotenmetastase zuzuordnen ist.
> ...


So ein Bisschen von 'Allem Etwas' also: 
Altbekannes mit Regredienz, Progress und Neues in Becken und Lymphknoten. 
Nahe AN der Leber, aber, wie es scheint, nicht IN der Leber.
Einen Ansatz für eine lokale Therapie, etwa im Femur links, scheint nicht wirklich
gegeben. Eine weitere PSMA-RLT fraglich, weil ich in der letzten Zeit keine
guten Nierenwerte hatte (die sind heute mal wieder OK, im oberen Normbereich).
Und bei der labilen Situation der Nieren scheint auch eine Chemo wenig prickelnd.
Die linke Niere sieht ziemlich kaputt und ausgemergelt aus.


Draussen ist es -12°C, Wind, und ich hab nicht die geringste Lust auf spazieren 
um den Kopf zu lüften. Mit diesem schäbigen Blut frier ich doch so schnell.
Morgen Arztgespräch Onkologie, in einer Woche Radioonkologie.
Wegen der trockenen Augen als Folge der PRLT seh ich morgen auch noch die 
Augenärztin und beim Magenchirurgen bin ich auch wieder mal angemeldet.


Ein verwirrendes Puzzle, und für einmal bin ich echt ratlos...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## HGROES

Moin Konrad,

das hört sich alles nicht so richtig gut an, ratlos wäre ich in deiner Situation ebenfalls!
Eine Chemo ist unter besseren Umständen vermutlich hilfreich, aber bei deiner derzeitigen 
gesundheitlichen Verfassung wohl eher zu belastend. Vielleicht kann kann eine erneute Einnahme
von Zytiga nach der PSMA-Therapie den PSA-Anstieg über einen längeren Zeitraum mindern und 
eine Chemo zukünftig noch möglich machen. Offenbar ist die Ligandentherapie in der Lage die 
Hormonresponse wieder herzustellen. (Siehe hier) Statt Prednisolon sollte begleitend unbedingt
Dexametason (0,5mg) genommen werden. Bei mir hat Zytiga mit Dexametason sofort angeschlagen.

Folgender Beitrag wurde von Lowroad eingestellt (den Link finde ich gerade nicht):

"Ein schon länger durch die medizinische Literatur geisternder Gedanke ist es, statt dem üblichen Prednisone (Prednisolon) das wirksamere Glucocorticoid Dexamethason 
einzusetzen. Die Grundlage dazu war eine Beobachtung, dass, wenn man Dexamethason oder Prednisone Patienten gibt, die einen PSA Progress unter Abiraterone erlitten 
hatten, man oftmals die Abiraterone Sensitivität wieder herstellen konnte.
Ein Studie von Venkitaraman (Ipswich Hospital NHS and University Campus Suffolk UK), vergleicht diese Wirkung bei Prednisone im Vergleich zu Dexamethason. Dazu muss 
man wissen, dass man anfangs Abiraterone OHNE ein Cortisonpräparat einsetzen wollte. Nach Versagen der Abiraterone Monotherapie konnte Sensitivität wieder hergestellt 
werden in:  
 41% der Pateinten durch Ergänzung mit Dexamethason
22% der Pateinten durch Ergänzung mit Prednisone


"
Ein Versuch ist es vielleicht wert?
Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Horst Günter,
 für den Hinweis auf den bemerkenswerten Artikel zur PSMA-Lu177-Therapie
im Ärzteblatt:
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-Prostatakrebs



> Nicht zuletzt lässt aufhorchen, dass die Ligandentherapie offenbar in der Lage ist, 
> die Hormonresponse wieder herzustellen, ... (8, 9). 
> Diese Surplus-Effekte sind zwar Einzelfallbeobachtungen, ...


Ich bin während der PRLT seit September 2016 weiterhin alle drei Monate 
brav zum chemisch Kastrieren gegangen, aber einen Effekt im Sinne der
Fussnote 8 hab ich leider nicht feststellen dürfen.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...?dopt=Abstract
Mit der fortgesetzten ADT habe ich mir wohl eine Menge Lebensqualität 
kaputtgemacht. Vor drei Wochen nun hab ich die Leuprorelin-Spritze 
verweigert, bin aber gemäss heutiger Messung immer noch tief im 
Kastrationsniveau (0.7nmol/l) drin mit 0.47nmol/l.

Eine unangebrochene Monatspackung Zytiga hab ich noch von früher.
Ob ich die mit Dexamethason wegputzen solle, besprech ich morgen
mit dem Onkologen (Die Professorin ist wiedermal im Ausland).
Zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen hatte ich ja kaum vom Abirateron, 
ebensowenig wie grosse Wirkungen ...

Gute Nacht!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

ich habe gelesen, dass es im Schnitt neun Monate dauert bis das Testosteron wieder auf Normalniveau zurückgekehrt ist. Wenn man so lange wie Du ADT gemacht hat, kann es noch länger dauern. Leider fühlst Du Dich solange nicht fit, wie das Testosteron noch niedrig ist. LowRoad verwendet wohl Toremifene, mit dem er das Testosteron schneller wieder steigen lässt.

Ein Rechallenge mit Abirateron hatten wir letztes Jahr vorgeschlagen. Das setzt aber voraus, dass man erfolgreich die Metastasen mit den kastrationsresistenten Zellen beseitigen konnte.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
ich halte es für aussichtslos in Deiner Situation auf einen natürlichen Testosteronanstieg zwecks Verbesserung der Lebensqualität zu warten. Bis der Testosteronwert auch nur zuckt, wird die Progression wahrscheinlich schon so beängstigend sein, dass man unbedingt wieder eine irgendwie geartete systemische Therapie nahelegen wird. Diese wird eine ADT immer beinhalten. Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: 

Testosterongel, dann ist Dein Testosteronwert morgen im Normbereich (oder darüber ?)Östrogenpflaster, dann gehts Dir wie der anderen Hälfte der Menschheit, die ja auch nicht ständig rumjammert. 
 Konrad, Du bist ja experimentellen Therapien durchaus nicht abgeneigt, allerdings müssten sie von Deiner Professorin kommen  wir haben dabei wenig Einfluss. Natürlich gäbe es noch diverse Optionen, aber ob die auch Gnade bei Prof. Gilessen finden würden? Abi/Dexa wäre vielleicht denkbar, frage sie mal danach.

Viel Glück!
Andi

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Konrad,

über Niclosamid wird schon länger diskutiert, hier neuere Erkenntnisse bezüglich
"Strategien zur Überwindung von Resistenzen gegenüber Antihormontherapien der neuen Generation           "
siehe hier

Gruß
Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Andi Unterstrass

Ich hab am Mittwoch Abi/Dexa beim vertretenden Onkologen angesprochen.
Abirateron wäre natürlich ein Schritt zu noch weniger Testosteron,
aber wenn's denn wirkt... Meine zu Knabengrösse geschrumpften
Hoden bringen ohnehin nix mehr.
Ja, warum nicht eine ohnehin bereits bezahlte Zytigadose öffnen, 
meinte er, und auch Dexamethason fand Gnade.
Aber erst mal das Gespräch bezüglich erneuter Lokaltherapie mit 
dem Strahlemann nach den etwas wenig profilierten Vorgaben aus
dem neuesten (tief-PSA)-PSMA-PET. Ob ich da noch ein paar Wochen
rauskitzeln könnte und vor allem diese neuen, mich ängstigenden
Herde an der Pfortader ausschalten könnte? Die sind zu nahe an der
ansonsten gemäss Blutwerten intakten Leber (immerhin etwas, was
noch gut funktioniert).

Und diese Testosteron-Gel-Schocktherapie hab ich auch noch nicht getestet.


Jaaa, lieber Horst Günter, 
Labormaus müsste man sein mit einem standardisierten Xenograft-Tumor. 
Aber beobachten, ob was aus dieser Ecke komme, sollte man schon.


Egal, welche Spielchen ich treibe,
es wird wohl bald mal auf Docetaxel hinauslaufen.
Erst mal in einer reduzierten Dosis, wie etwa für die Zweiwochen-Variante,
dann schauen, wie der Krebs, wie ich und meine Werte reagieren.
Dabei schweben mir keine festen Zyklen vor, sondern Fahren auf Sicht,
wie ich das mit der PRLT erfolgreich durchgespielt hatte.

Den Frühling möchte ich schon noch ohne die wohl recht belastende Chemo
erleben. Aber dazu muss der erstmal kommen. Draussen schneit's!


Konrad


Meine andernorts geschriebene Zusammenfassung der nun zu Ende
gekommenen PSMA-RLT stell ich hier nich nochmal ein, aber den Link
zum PSMA-Thread. Das ist, finde ich, ein wichtiges Papier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...455#post105455
Kommt auch noch ins Profil.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

mir ist dieses Video über Kachexie aufgefallen, vielleicht kannst Du daraus noch Informationen entnehmen. Zumindest aus dem ersten, allgemeinen Teil, die Therapievorschläge sind alternativ.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Den Frühling möchte ich schon noch ohne die wohl recht belastende Chemo
> erleben.


Lieber Konrad,

ich hoffe, wir sehen uns noch bevor es los geht mit der Chemo.

Auch mit Chemo sinkt die Lebensqualität bei einigen Menschen nicht ins bodenlose.
Das musst du dann zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt gucken.

Das sind natürlich einmal wieder Sprüche von mir.
Ich weiss ja, dass es Dir in der letzten Zeit nicht immer gut ging.

Ich selbst habe bedenken, falls ich einmal eine AHT durchziehen muss.
Wie verhält es sich mit meiner Clusterkopfschmerz-Erkrankung (bing horton), oder mit meiner Rétroéritonéale Fibrose?

Habe ich deshalb Angst?
Jain,  ich zitiere einmal Stefans Posting.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...haben-(/page27

Ich wohl weniger, aber Brigitte.

Erst einmal alles Gute für Dich!
Die Zeit wird es zeigen . . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Ja, warum nicht eine ohnehin bereits bezahlte Zytigadose öffnen, meinte er, und auch Dexamethason fand Gnade...


*
Konrad,*
dazu noch mal eine kleine* anekdotische Geschichte* aus den Staaten, die mir nicht völlig ungewöhnlich erscheint:

"Mein Vater wurde im Jahr 2013 bei einem PSA Wert von 40 mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Er durchlief seine Hormoninjektionsphase, Xtandi® und war dann auf Zytiga®/Prednison bis auf die letzten 2 Monate, da wurde stattdessen [Zytiga®/]Dexamethason gegeben, und sein PSA ging von 402 auf 196 runter und liegt jetzt bei 153

Ich weiß nicht, wie es funktioniert, aber ich akzeptiere diese Zahlen natürlich

Ich dachte, ich sollte das mitteilen - hier ist sein Diagramm von 2016 bis jetzt, sein PSA wird monatlich erhoben und die letzten 2 Werte, die man sieht, sind nach Dexamethason:"

----------


## Urologe

Es ist schon lange (schon seit den Zulassungsstudien) bekannt, das bei der Zytiga/Abiraterone Therapie der Wechsel
von Prednison zur Dexamethason zu gar erstaunlichen Wiederansprechraten führen kann!
Aber leider nicht regelhaft.

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für die Hinweise zu Abi/Dexa.

Heute war ich beim Radioonkologen, um lokale Therapiemöglichkeiten
(SBRT, TomoTherapy) zu besprechen aufgrund des PSMA-PET vom 26. Februar.

Dies beunruhigt mich besonders:




Währenddem überall sonst der SUV typischerweise von 6 auf 2.5 zurückgegangen
ist nach der PSMA-Ac225-RLT, ist er in den beiden hellen Knoten vor und hinter der
Pfortader auf 15 gestiegen. (Links der Mitte. Das grosse Helle weiter unten im Bild ist 
die physiologische Anreicherung des Ga68-PSMA-Tracers in der Gallenblase, harmlos)

Mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, die man wohl besser in Stunden als Tagen angäbe,
schicken sich diese beiden Läsionen an, mich umzubringen: 
PSA seit dem PET hoch von 1.3 auf 3ng/ml, VZ 6 Tage, macht in
zwei Monaten 3'000ng/ml, wenn nicht sofort was geschieht.

Bestrahlen will man die Dinger nicht, weil damit das Problem
nur wenig aufgeschoben wird. Es ist zu erwarten, dass die
übrigen Metastasen auch wieder wachsen, wie sie es in ähnlich
bereits zwischen den PET vom 03.02.17 und 16.05.17 (Bild [5])
getan haben. Was im Bild fast nach Vollremission aussah, war in 
Wahrheit nur eine kurze Verschnaufpause zwischen zwei 
PSMA-RLT-Zyklen. 

Nun werde ich meinem brasilianischen Strahlemann vom Berner Inselspital, 
jetzt in Toronto, auch noch einen Hilferuf um Zweitmeinung senden ...

Am Freitag sehe ich aus anderem Grund (Magen, Hiatushernie)
noch einen Chirurgen u.A. onkologischer Ausrichtung. 
Aber auch der wird abwinken, denk ich mal.


Nun muss ich also alles verfügbare Systemische entgegenwerfen,
einige Wochen Probieren mit Abirateron liegt nicht drin.
Dexamethason, Docetaxel, und warum nicht auch gleich noch
Abirateron? 
Und wenn das wenig helfen sollte, eben noch einmal PSMA-RLT,
unter Zerstörung des restlichen Tränen- und Speichelflusses.
Ihr könnte euch schon mal auf ein Forum ohne meine Rumreiterei
auf der PSA-VZ einstellen, aber eigentlich möchte ich schon noch 
etwas mehr als ein paar Wochen weiterleben!

Carpe diem! 
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Oh Mann, Konrad! Wenn es irgendwie geht,  versuche einen klaren Kopf zu behalten.




> Bestrahlen will man die Dinger nicht, weil damit das Problem nur wenig aufgeschoben wird.


Ich würde dem Arzt sagen, mit wenig bin ich schon zufrieden. Bei anderen Tumorarten macht man die Bestrahlung auch mit adjuvanter Chemotherapie.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

leider fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, was Dir aktuell helfen könnte. Aber lies doch bitte noch einmal, was Jürg: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...motherapie.pdf erlebt hat.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Konrad,

es lohnt sich, auch die weiteren Einträge von Jürg durchzulesen. Die findest ihn in der Benutzerliste unter J fast am Ende als jürgvw. Im Profil hat er auch die Daten von myprostate vermerkt: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=37 vermerkt.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du darin noch etwas entdeckst, was Dir zu weiteren Impulsen verhilft.

Gruß Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Lieber Konrad,

ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht im Stande, Dir irgendwelche Ratschläge zu geben. 

Allerdings ist mir in Deinem Prostate-Profil aufgefallen, dass Du bereits im Jahr 2015 (zB Juli, September) von Verdopplungszeiten in ähnlicher Größenordnung wie aktuell berichten musstest. 

Daran knüpfe ich die Hoffnung, dass die künftige Therapie ähnlich gut wirken kann, wie es die zwischenzeitlichen Therapien geschafft haben. 

Alles Gute!
Ulrich

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Konrad,

1;Wäre das Einsetzen eines Stents eine Option ?

https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckle...id8239091.html

OP ohne Narkose !

LG klausi

----------


## Briele

Lieber Konrad,

nicht zum ersten Mal erschrecke ich bei einem Befund mit Dir mit. Wie man das so tut bei einem Menschen, den man mag. Ich selbst kann leider gar nichts Hilfreiches anbieten. Wenn es eine Therapie, ein Medikament, einen Arzt, irgend etwas gibt was Dich gut weiterbringt, dann wirst Du das wissen, hoffentlich Mittel und Wege finden, alles zu erhalten.

Ich möchte Dir aber sagen, daß Rastaman und ich mit guten Wünschen, Gedanken, fest bei Dir und Doris sind. 

Briele

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Konrad,

ich habe auch keine Idee....kann Dir nur die besten Wünsche senden.

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> Guten Morgen Konrad,
> 
> es lohnt sich, auch die weiteren Einträge von Jürg durchzulesen. Die findest ihn in der Benutzerliste unter J fast am Ende als jürgvw. Im Profil hat er auch die Daten von myprostate vermerkt: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=37 vermerkt.
> 
> Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du darin noch etwas entdeckst, was Dir zu weiteren Impulsen verhilft.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Na ja,
das ist ja nun rein spekulativ.

Lieber Harald, ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du nun einmal die Experten ran lassen würdest.
Ich halte mich da ja auch zurück.

Lass einmal die kompetenten Leute etwas schreiben.
Damit meinte ich nun nicht nur FS oder Daniel Schmidt, sondern auch den Martin, Andi, Georg, und viele andere.

Wir sollten uns da nun etwas zurückhalten.
Eine Liebeserklärung nützt Konrad nur wenig.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, wenn Konrad hier, oder in Brasilien, Tipps erhält, die ihm helfen würden!
Dann kann Konrad uns auch die Verdopplungs-Rate noch lange erklären!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lass einmal die kompetenten Leute etwas schreiben. Damit meinte ich nun nicht nur FS oder Daniel Schmidt, sondern auch den Martin, Andi, Georg, und viele andere.


Großer Prophet,

bitte blättere mal zurück!! Die von Dir erwähnten mehr kompetenten Leute haben in diesem Thread schon mehrfach Hilfestellung gegeben. Auch ich als weniger kompetent habe mich schon eingebracht. Und die Erfahrungen von Jürg möchte ich nicht missen. Dieser Schweizer Forumsuser hat vorbildlich recherchiert und sein Wissen weitergegeben.

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt Hilfe von ungefähr. Nichts ist unmöglich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieben Dank für all die guten Wünsche und Ratschläge.

Heute geht es mir gut, und wir haben einen längeren Spaziergang im
Neuschnee unternommen auf den Hohen Hirschberg. Der bietet trotz
bescheidener Höhe einen guten Rundblick von der Schesaplana in den Alpen, 
Chasseral im Jura, Grand Ballon im Elsass bis zum Feldberg im Schwarzwald,
den nahen Forumsberg Säntis nicht zu vergessen.
Anschliessend ein Picknick im Sonnenschein, der den Fühlingsschnee rasch
schmelzen liess. Das hat richtig erfrischt.

In den kommenden Tagen habe ich allerlei Termine bei der Onkologin, 
beim Chirurgen und neu auch einen Zweitmeinungstermin wegen der Bestrahlung 
am Inselspital in Bern, wo mir Prof. A. ja schon zweimal geholfen hat mit dem 
CyberKnife. Er verfügt über einen der modernsten Maschinenparks überhaupt.

Das sollte dann reichen, um einen Therapieentscheid zu fällen.

Die wenig erfolgreichen Versuche von JürgVW mit speziellen Chemo-Regimen 
sind mit bekannt, seit ich vor etwa zwei Jahren schon einmal kurz vor dem
Chemo-Beginn stand, diesen dann aber abgeblasen hatte. Aufgrund meiner 
viel kürzeren PSA-VZ sind diese Erfahrungen für mich wenig aussagekräftig. 
Immerhin einmal mehr ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Nebenwirkungen der
Chemo mit Taxanen durchaus moderat sein können.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Viel Glück Konrad und liebe Grüsse!

----------


## Stefan1

Lieber Konrad,
auch ich möchte nicht versäumen Dir alles erdenklich Gute zu wünschen, mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen/schreiben.

----------


## Michael4711

Lieber Konrad,
auch wenn es dich in der Sache nicht weiter bringt, möchte ich dir dennoch alles Gute und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Wahl deiner Optionen wünschen.
Herzliche Grüße,
Michael

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ... Aufgrund meiner 
> viel kürzeren PSA-VZ sind diese Erfahrungen für mich wenig aussagekräftig. 
> Immerhin einmal mehr ein Hinweis darauf, *dass die Nebenwirkungen der
> Chemo mit Taxanen durchaus moderat sein können*.
> 
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Lieber Konrad, dass du die Natur immer noch genießen kannst, ist ein schönes Signal. 
Die Nebenwirkungen sind zwar immer individuell, aber bei mir ist bspw. die Kombi ADT und Docetaxel bis auf wiederkehrende Gelenkschmerzen am Tag 2-4 nach der Chemogabe und Abrauschen der Leukos unter 4Tsd/µl am Tag 8 quasi nebenwirkungsfrei. Für die Schmerzen hilft bei mir Wärme und Sport. Den Leukos hilft ne Neupogen (mit Schmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich ziemlich genau 24 Stunden nach Gabe; auch hier hilft Wärme und ggf. mal ne Ibu).
Ein glückliches Händchen wünsch ich dir bei deinen Entscheidungen ...

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für die guten Wünsche und für den ermutigenden Chemo-Erfahrungsbericht.

Seit dem PET vom 26 Februar hat sich einiges getan, mit professoraler
Meinung zur Bestrahlung, Zweitmeinung, Gespräch beim Chirurgen, Kontrolle 
beim Kardiologen etc.
Irgendwie geht es zwar vorwärts, aber wie mir scheint zu langsam, denn
seither sind schon wieder drei PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten vergangen, die
im PET sichtbaren Knoten also bereits im Ø verdoppelt.

Doch nun geht es zügig wie folgt weiter:
Ich bekomme das erste mal EPO, mit dem Ziel, das Hämoglobin
von um 105g/l auf etwa 120g/l anzuheben. Mehr sei für Herz und
Kreislauf gefährlich. Ich freu mich darauf, etwas weniger schwach zu sein.

Die schon in Beitrag #1205 gezeigten beiden Metastasen hinter und vor der
Pfortader werden mit den CyberKnife bestrahlt in Bern. Mit anderen Maschinen 
gehe das nicht, weil einerseits vorbestrahltes Gewebe umgangen werden muss 
und andererseits die rechte Niere überhaupt keine Strahlung abbekommen darf,
weil das die einzige brauchbare ist, die ich noch hab. Das Helle unterhalb
der beiden Knoten ist bereits der oberste Teil der Niere!

 Klick auf Bild

Das Planungs-CT findet anfangs nächster Woche statt, einige Tage darauf beginnt
dann die Bestrahlung in voraussichtlich fünf Sitzungen mit je einem Tag Pause.

Parallel dazu beginne ich am Montag mit dem Abirateron-Rechallenge mit Dexamethason,
von dem ich mir allerdings nicht viel verspreche. Aber ich hab das Zeug, und wer weiss,
vielleicht bin ich ja einer der Wenigen, bei denen es klappt?

Mit der Bestrahlung möchten wir die beiden Knoten abladieren und damit das
Gesamt-PSA soweit zurückdrängen, dass mit der Chemo Monate (?) später begonnen 
werden kann. Vielleicht trägt ja das Abirateron auch noch etwas dazu bei.

Und als "Letztlinien"-Therapie darf es dann nochmals die PSMA-RLT sein ...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Konrad,
viel Glück auf dem Therapiepfad, nur eine Frage hast Du mal wegen BRCA 1/2 Mutationen sequenzieren lassen ?? Fiel mir nur so ein, da wir hier einen derartigen ebenfalls 5+5 Gleason Betroffenen  mittels PARP Inhibitor Olaparib off label die Zeit bis dato verlängern konnten

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für den Hinweis auf Olaparib, lieber Guenther.
Im Rahmen der VT464-Studie wurde mein Kebs in England auf jede mögliche Weise
untersucht, auch genetisch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine Onkologin, eine Kapazität 
auf Immuntherapien, mir Olaparib oder andere Immuntherapien anbieten würde, 
wenn es da etwas für mich zu holen gäbe. Wir sprechen immer wieder darüber, 
aber bei Studien fall ich regelmässig durch das Raster wegen der vielen Vortherapien.

Ich werde mal nachhaken.
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Schon toll, PSA in drei Monaten runter von 5ng/ml auf 12% dieses Ausgangswertes gedrückt.
Das war die vorläufig letzte PSMA-RLT, diesmal mit dem besondern aggressiven Alpha-
Strahler 225Actinium, was sich nicht nur im tiefen Nadir, sondern auch in den 
Nebenwirkungen bemerkbar macht: Trockene Speichel- und Tränendrüsen machen heftig
zu schaffen, Hämoglobin runter von 148g/l vor drei Jahren auf 102. 
Ich krieche!

 13.02.18 PSA 0.55ng/ml - Nadir
   Seither geht es Schlag auf Schlag:

 26.02.18,  PSA 1.26ng/ml - schon wieder mehr als verdoppelt.
   Ich habe einen freigewordenen Slot für ein PSMA-PET bekommen.


  28.02.18 - PET-Besprechung mit dem Onkologen: 
   Trotz PSMA-RLT zwei grosse Metastasen an der Pfortader.
   Alle anderen Metas stark zurückgedrängt oder nicht mehr aktiv.
   Docetaxel angedacht.
   Meinem Drängen auf einen Termin beim Strahlen-Prof. folgt 
   innert Minuten ein Termin in einer Woche. Schneller geht nicht.


  07.03.18  PSA  2.99ng/ml  -  Termin beim Strahlen-Professor.
    Nein, Bestrahlung sei weder möglich, noch leitliniengerecht, noch sinnvoll.


  09.03.18 - Termin beim Chirurgen
    Die vorgesehne Magenoperation kann warten falls überhaupt nötig. 
Ja, die Metastasen kann er zu meiner Überraschung rausschneiden, 
aber nur offen. Er macht eine säbelnde Bewegung unterm 
    Rippenbogen, um die Narbe darzustellen. Immerhin eine Option!


  14.03.18, PSA 4.66ng/ml - Nur ein Monat nach dem Nadir ist der 
Ausgangswert vom November 17 bereits wieder erreicht. 
Der Wahnsinn geht weiter!

    Zweitmeinung Strahlentherapie in Berner Inselspital, Prof. Aebersold:
    Ja, die beiden Metastasen kann man bestrahlen, und er pflichtet mir bei, 
dass das sinnvoll wäre. Geht aber nur mit dem CyberKnife, um die rechte 
Niere gut schonen zu können. Die Linke ist ja weitgehend kaputt. 
Die Rechte angreifen geht gar nicht!


  20.03.18  PSA 6.79 - Planungs-CT in Bern und auch gleich noch ein MRI,
    falls das CT nicht ausreichen sollte, was aufgrund des PET-CT zu erwarten sei.


  29.03.18  PSA 12.5ng/ml - das ist 23-mal soviel wie der Nadir vor eineinhalb Monaten.
    Erste Bestrahlung unterm Cyberknife.


Dazwischen viel zu tiefen Kalium-Wert festgestellt, daher erstmal kein Abiraterone,
und mit EPO begonnen, um etwas mehr Blut zu bekommen. Ich lebe auf, schon
bei lumpigen 111g/l. Ziel ist maximal 120. Der Normbereich beginnt bei 140g/l.

Nach den Frühlingsfeiertagen geht es weiter:
Dienstag und Donnerstag Bestrahlung in Bern, Mittwoch Wechsel des
Doppel-JJ-Katheters am Morgen, nachmittags Onkologin in St. Gallen,
Freitags EPO beim Hausarzt. 

Gut, dass ich seit drei Wochen Rentner bin, da hat man ja Zeit für sowas!


Konrad


Ach ja, fast hätte ich die Grüsse zu den Frühlingsfeiertagen vergessen, 
mit einem heidnischen Brauch, den ich seit über 60 Jahren pflege:



Das Eierfärben beruhigt.

----------


## Hvielemi

Am Dienstag nach Ostern hatte ich meine zweite Sitzung (liegung) unterm CyberKnife.
Seither keinen Stuhlgang mehr.
Da hab ich eben 'Transipeg-Forte' genommen, ein iso-osmotisches Darmgerulans.
Morgens und Abends je ein Glas angerührt und getrunken.
Donnerstags wieder zur Bestrahlung, dann mit dem Zug ins sonnige Tessin,
wo 'meine' Kamelien ver- und die Magnolien auf-blühen vor stahlblauem Himmel
und sogar noch etwas Schnee auf dem Gipfel des Monte Boglia (der für mich
vollkommen unerreichbar geworden ist).



Etwas Gartenarbeit, weiterhin kein Stuhlgang (Ileus?), nun schon seit fünf Tagen.
Kein Druck, nichts, nur essen tu ich fast nichts mehr, weil ich Angst habe,
dass das aus dem irgendwann wohl gärenden Darm durch den Magen wieder
nach oben drücken könnte. 
'Miserere' heisst sowas. Soll sehn unangenehm sein!

Was ist passiert?
Dieses Bild habe ich schon mehrfach gezeigt:

_Klick auf Bild für Vergrösserung_ 

Man sieht nahe der Bildmitte die beiden Metastasen an der Pfortader, die direkt oberhalb 
des Quercolons liegen, also dem von rechts nach links führenden Teil des Dickdarms (unterhalb 
der Bildebene).
Diese Metastasen werden einerseits von der Darmaktivität rumgeschubst und sind
andererseits von den Atembewegungen des nahen Zwerchfells beeinflusst, halten also nicht still.
Aber die Röntgenkameras des CyberKnifes können sie nicht sehen. Die orientieren sich an den
Knochenstrukturen. Eine Setzung von Goldmarkern ist nicht möglich, sodass der 
Gamma-Strahl nicht der Bewegung entsprechend getriggert werden kann. 
Somit hat man einen (Un-)Sicherheitssaum um die beiden Bollen herumgeplant, was ich 
begrüsste, weil die seit dem Planungs-CT ohnehin schon wieder 1/4 im Ø gewachsen sind
(Seit dem PET vor nunmehr sechs Wochen auf weit mehr als das Doppelte des Ø).
Der Strahlenarzt erklärte mir, dass damit eben auch das bereits vorbestrahlte Quercolon 
erneut in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werde, weswegen man die Gesamtstrahlendosis 
entsprechend herabgesetzt habe.
Saubere Aufklärung, und so habe ich das Aufklärungspapier unterschrieben und mich hingelegt, 
nach dem Motto, etwas Durchfall sei wohl besser sei als fett wachsende Metastasen.

So, mun weiss ich nicht weiter:
Morgen sollte ich mich wieder unters CyberKnife legen, 
aber mach ich dann nicht noch mehr vom Darm kaputt?


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Von lieben Freunden hab ich eine Einladung in den deutschen Norden auf Anfang Mai.
Keine Ahnung, ob ich so reisen kann ...

----------


## Georg_

Wenn dies ein Darmverschluss ist, so ist das ein Notfall und der geht vor. Das sollte am Montag abgeklärt werden und die Bestrahlung dann verschoben.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber Georg,
ein richtiger Darmverschluss scheint mit erheblichen Beschwerden verbunden,
und die habe ich nicht. Ich sah das wohl zu schwarz.

Nun hat mein Strahlendoktor zuerst geschrieben und dann angerufen (Es ist Sonntag),
womit ich mich schon nicht mehr so alleingelassen fühle.
Er hat mir ganz ruhig folgendes vorgeschlagen: 
  'Transipeg-forte' dreimal täglich, dazu Laxoberal-Tropfen, die allerdings hier im 
abgelegenen Kameliengarten nicht einfach vom Himmel fallen. Hol ich morgen.
  Kein ''Zofran' vor der Bestrahlung, was ich sonst gegen Übelkeit nehmen sollte.
Das Zeug dämpfe die Darmaktivität stark.
  Wenn ich bis morgen keine neuen Beschwerden entwickle, ganz normal bestrahlen.
Sonst halt Ultraschall, CT und so weiter.
  Hinterher verpasst mir die Pflege dann einen Einlauf, was ja mit der in deiner
Quelle vorgeschlagenen Ersttherapie übereinstimmt.

Bin ich erst mal am Inselspital in Bern, sieht die Sache ganz 'easy' aus, doch noch bin 
ich hier südlich der Alpen und freu mich nur noch gedämpft am schönen Garten, 
der doch so viel Pflege bräuchte.
Morgen um 9 muss ich losgehen, um rechtzeitig auf Bus und Zug zu kommen.

Wird schon gehen ...
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

du bist gut davor!
Sehe zu, dass du es weiter packst, egal wie.

Eine spätere Chemo-Therapie wünscht sich niemand,
aber sicherlich wird sie dir dann irgendwann einmal helfen, um dem Hartmut weiterhin die Leviten zu lesen.
Über die NW möchte ich mich nicht zu äußern.
Die sind momentan bei Dir auch nicht prickelnd. Die können später nur schlimmer werden, leider.

Darm: Was ist mit diesem Medikament?
Mutaflor
Das nehme ich mit Unterbrechung bereits seit meiner Bestrahlung.
Mir hilft es ein wenig.

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Konrad,

ich kann Dir nur alles Gute wünschen und halte weiterhin durch, zu mehr bin ich nicht in der Lage . . .
das / Dein Leben muß weitergehen !

----------


## Hvielemi

Morgen geht es zum fünften und letzten mal nach Bern zur Bestrahlung.

Transipeg-Pülverchen, ein Einlauf und Laxoberon-Tropfen bringen den
Darm zunächst in Kleinstportionen wieder in Gang. In einigen Tagen wird es 
wohl wieder regelmässig gehen. Der Schreck war wohl grösser als der Anlass.
Wir gehen davon aus, dass diese Darmträgheit nicht vom Cyberknife komme,
denn die Strahlen würden eher zu Durchfall führen als zu Stillstand.
Erstaunlich, dass das vorbeugend gegen Übelkeit verschriebene 'Zofran'
nach zweimaliger Einnahme vor den Bestrahlungen gleich mein gesamtes
Verdauungssystem gelähmt haben soll. Die gestrige Bestrahlung ging auch 
ohne Zofran ohne Übelkeit vorbei und so werde ich das auch morgen halten.


Dafür hab ich wieder Blut im Urin, was seit dem Wechsel des Doppel-JJ-
Katheters letzten Mittwoch schon mehrfach aufgetreten ist. Viel ist es nicht.
Jeder dieser Schläuche liegt etwas anders als sein Vorgänger. Das braucht
dann wohl etwas Angewöhnung in Niere und Blase.

Mit EPO hab ich mein Hämoglobin bei 120g/L stabilisieren können. Mehr
darf ich leider nicht (Normwert von 135 - 168g/L).
Das ist zwar nicht viel, aber der Unterschied zu den gehabten 102g/L ist
frappant: Viel weniger frieren, und kleinere Steigungen kann ich hochgehen,
ohne gleich um Atem zu ringen. 
Ich schmiede Reisepläne ...

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun liegt die CyberKnife-Bestrahlung der Metastasen an der Pfortader schon mehr 
als eine Woche zurück. 5 mal 5Gy waren es. Nebenwirkungen verspüre ich keine, 
aber der PSA-Anstieg ist bereits deutlich gedämpft. Vor der Therapie betrug die
PSA-Verdoppelungszeit grad noch 8 Tage, jetzt sind es vier Monate, und bei
der nächsten Messung erwarte ich einen scharfen Rückgang.
Das PSA liegt nun bei 20ng/ml, ohne das Cyberknife wäre es wohl bei ca. 50 ...

Rätselhaft bleibt, wieso diese beiden Knoten nach der 225Actinium-PSMA-RLT
so rasch gewachsen sind, während all die anderen Metastasen im PSMA-PET
vom 26. Februar bei PSA 1.29ng/mlso gut wie unsichtbar waren.

Mall sehen, wie nachhaltig diese unorthodoxe Kombination von systemischer 
und fokaler Strahlentherapie sei.

Erstaunlich ist, dass sich mein Hämoglobin auch ohne weitere EPO-Spritzen
bei 120g/l einpendelt. das sind doch fast 20% mehr. Dieses Dauerfrieren ist
weg (naja, dieser Aprilsommer ist da auch im Spiel) und heute haben wir seit
langem wieder einen Spaziergang mit Steigungen zustandegebracht, ohne
dass ich Erschöpfungspausen einlegen musste.
Daher auch wiedermal Blümchen. 
Heute die enzianblauen Bergwiesen über die wir stapften, nur zum Anklicken, 

interessanter find ich die Lärchenblüten; Hatte ich so zuvor noch nie beachtet:



Wenn der neue Doppel-J-Katheter nicht irgendwie schmerzhaft quer in der Blase
liegen würde -Heute bekam ich den Bescheid, es sei keine Blasenentzündung- würde
ich sagen, mir geht es wirklich gut!

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad, 

ich bewundere mal wieder deine Bilder.

Ich hoffe und wünsche es dir ,dass dein PSA noch weiter sinke und sich dein gesundheitlicher Zustand verbessern werde. 

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, langt mein Wissen über unsere Krankheit bei weiten nicht an dein Wissen heran und ich kann dir somit keinen tollen Ratschlag geben.

Aber ich kann dir nur das Beste wünschen und hoffen, dass ich noch einige Bilder von dir sehe und deine kundigen Beiträge lesen kann, die auch mir weiter helfen in meinem Wissen und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten die auf mich noch zukommen.


Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, langt mein Wissen über unsere Krankheit bei weiten 
> nicht an dein Wissen heran und ich kann dir somit keinen tollen Ratschlag geben.


Danke Bernd für die guten Wünsche.
Ich war auch mal ein Grünschnabel in Prostataangelegenheiten, und meine Hinweise
beschränken sich ja nur grad auf das schmale Feld der PSA-Dynamik.
Ohne dieses Forum hätte ich einige entscheidende Hinweise nie bekommen und 
würde nun wohl keine Berichte mehr über meine PCa-Abenteuer verfassen können.

*z.B. PSMA:*
Helmut(I) und Harald (Wo steckt der eigentlich?) gaben einst den Tipp:
 2012 war ich das erste mal nach Heidelberg gepilgert, um mehr über PSMA-PET 
und -Therapie zu erfahren. Das war, als dort das PSMA-PET [4] erst an einigen Dutzend 
Patienten ausprobiert worden war, und als grad mal 24 Patienten eine 131Iod-PSMA-
Therapie bekommen hatten.
2016 hab ich dann gehandelt und mir in H'berg 90Yttrium-PSMA spritzen lassen.
Seit dem recht spektakulären Erfolg sendete man weitere Patienten von hier nach
Heideberg. Die PSMA-Therapie kommt wohl erst mit Phase-II- und -III-Pharma-Studien
 nach St. Gallen und in die Schweiz, was derzeit gerade erst eingefädelt wird. 
Für mich wäre das zu spät.


*z.B. CyberKnife:*
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich ohne Hinweise aus diesem Forum so hartnäckig immer
wieder nach Bestrahlung einzelner Metastasen gefragt hätte. Ich hätte wohl das
stetige NEIN des hiesigen Strahlemanns hingenommen und die Möglichkeiten
der SBRT mit dem enorm beweglichen CyberKnife nie kennengelernt.

Allein diese beiden Hinweise haben mir Jahre geschenkt, um die ich den Einstieg in 
die Chemo verzögern konnte. Damit blieb mir das baldige 'austherapiert' sein erspart.


*z.B. Studien, Berichte, Tagungen:*
Da trage ich so gut wie gar nichts bei, aber was Andi LowRoad übersetzt und
kommentiert, weitet stets den Horizont. Auch Georg ist nie um den passenden Link
verlegen, und jene, die ich jetzt nicht erwähnt hab, mögen das bitte verzeihen. 
So einen Überblick hat ein Patient ohne Forum nie!


Du darfst also ruhig weiter lesen und gelegentlich Hilfe empfangen, es ist kein Muss, 
selbst Tipps zu verteilen. Nicht jeder kann das. Das Forum ist eine geballte Kraft, 
unterlegt mit Ralfs wichtigen mit Ralfs gelben, 'wichtigen Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs'.

Ich sag's mal so:
 Wer das nicht kennt, hängt mit unserer Krankheit im luftleeren Raum.
Allen, die hier was beitragen sei herzlich gedankt!
Konrad

----------


## Isbjørn

> und Harald (Wo steckt der eigentlich?)


Hallo, Konrad, Harald ist wohl abgetaucht und hat alle Angaben in seinem Profil gelöscht.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hallo, Konrad, Harald ist wohl abgetaucht und hat alle Angaben in seinem Profil gelöscht.




Zum wievielten mal jetzt?!
R.

----------


## Georg_

> meine Hinweise beschränken sich ja nur grad auf das schmale Feld der PSA-Dynamik.


Das ist ja wohl stark untertrieben. Keiner kennt sich so gut aus wie Du mit bildgebenden Verfahren und ihrer Technik sowie der PRLT mit den verschiedenen Nukliden. Auch sonst hast Du doch über die Jahre sehr viel Know-How gesammelt.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

So sehe ich es auch!!!!

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich schreibe nun einmal nix, schließe mich den Anderen an.
Wuensche Dir weiterhin eine gute Therapie, die nur aufgrund Deiner Kenntnisse u.a.  aus dem Forum moeglich ist.



> ÂRÃ¤tselhaft bleibt, wieso diese beiden Knoten nach der 225Actinium-PSMA-RLT
> so rasch gewachsen sind, wÃ¤hrend all die anderen Metastasen im PSMA-PET
> vom 26. Februar bei PSA 1.29ng/mlso gut wie unsichtbar waren.Â


Das weiss ich leider auch nicht.
Vielleicht koennte sich jemand dazu Außern.
Ich denke da an viele kompetente Leute, die aber zur Zeit in der Sonne liegen.
Ich auch  :L&auml;cheln: 

Erst einmal liebe gruesse 
von uns
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das weiss ich leider auch nicht.


Dann, lieber Hartmut, illustrieren wir mal das Rätsel:

Am 17.November '17 hatte ich die PSMA-225Ac-Therapie bei 4.8ng/ml PSA.
Drei Monate später am 13. Februar '18 dann der PSA-Nadir bei 0.55ng/ml,
das PSMA-PET 13 Tage später bei 1.3ng/ml:



Man vergleiche mit der Voraufnahme vom Mai '17 bei  19ng/ml (Anhang [5]),
in der dutzende Metastasen sichtbar waren.
Warum sich gerade diese beiden Knollen gegen die hochwirksame PSMA-225Ac-RLT
als resistent erwiesen, scheint mir nach wie vor rätselhaft ...

Mit gutem Grund haben wir diese wüste Bedrohung gleich mit dem Cyberknife traktiert, 
sie sollte also mittlerweile Geschichte sein. Der rasante PSA-Anstieg ist nun bei 
20ng/ml zum Stillstand gekommen. Es folgt wohl ein Abfall bis zum nächsten Nadir.
Mal sehen, wie lange und wie tief das geht.
Und dann ...?


Bis dahin geh ich im Mai ein Bisschen auf Reisen um liebe Freunde in Norddeut-
schland zu besuchen. Da komm ich auch mal nach Trappenkamp zu Brigitte.

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich hatte gute, sonnige, aber eher kühle Tage in Hamburch und
Schleswich-Holstein. Danke meinen verschiedenen Gastgebern, 
ich hab es genossen bei Euch.

Mittlerweile hab ich den irgendwie falsch liegenden Doppel-J-Katheter
auswechseln lassen. Kein Stechen mehr in der Blase beim Spazieren und
Flachwandern und auch kein Blut mehr im Urin nach Körperaktivitäten. 
Dazu hatte ich mit EPO das Hämoglobin auf ein Niveau (120g/l) heben können, 
was die längeren Spaziergänge an der Küste überhaupt erst möglich machte.
Es geht mir gut!

Aber:
Der Nadir nach der 225AC-PSMA-Therapie war Mitte Februar 0.55ng/ml.
Der angekündigte PSA-Rückgang durch die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung ist leider
nicht eingetreten. Nach einem Plateau bei etwa 20ng/ml geht der Anstieg
nun weiter. Am Montag waren es 26.2, und ich vermute, dass es zehn Tage
später wieder um 50 sein wird, entsprechend meiner üblichen PSA-VZ von
etwa 10 Tagen (Abirateron nehm ich noch bis zur nächsten Messung, aber 
das bringt wohl nichts mehr).




Dann wird schon wieder ein PSMA-PET gemacht. Doch ich vermute nicht,
diesmal wieder ein Ziel für eine lokale Therapie zu finden, sondern ein allgemeines
Nachwachsen vieler Knoten, was dann wiederum systemisch zu behandeln wäre.

Ohne die Bestrahlung allerdings wäre der Anstieg ungehemmt weitergegangen.
Vor der ersten Bestrahlung lag das PSA am 4. April bei 12.5ng/ml. Jetzt nach
40 Tagen oder 4 VZ später wäre der Wert der letzten Messung bei etwa 200ng/ml
gelegen, also etwa 7.5 mal höher als gemessen. Und gegenüber dem Letzten PET 
vom 26. Februar 18 würden die beiden bestrahlten Knollen (links der Bildmitte)  
heute mit vierfachem Ø die Leber-Pfortader wie ein Schraubstock einzwängen:

 _Klick auf Bild für Vergrösserung_

Wenn das nicht alles so schnell abliefe, wäre ich versucht, den Einsatz des
CyberKnife als vollen Erfolg zu taxieren. So habe ich immerhin die Tage im
Norden unbeschwert vom Krebs geniessen dürfen und PSA-mässig einen
Gewinn von mehr als vierzig Tagen eingefahren.
 Etwas mehr hatte ich mir schon erhofft.

Am Donnerstag werde ich einen Entscheid fällen müssen, um den ich mich 
die letzten acht Jahre erfolgreich gedrückt hatte:

Beginn der Chemotherapie? 
(ohne die ich keine PSMA-RLT mehr bekomme)

Konrad

----------


## spertel

Wie hält man das eigentlich alles aus, Konrad ?????

Ich stelle mir beim Lesen deiner Beiträge immer wieder die Frage, wie ich selbst damit umgehen würde, komme aber nie zu einem Ergebnis.

Ich verbleibe meist ratlos, oft fassungslos und stets ohnmächtig, hier keine Hilfe oder Beitrag leisten zu können.

Nun ist wieder so ein Moment....

Sonnige Pfingsten, Konrad !

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie hält man das eigentlich alles aus, Konrad ?


Also erstens ist der Umgang mit diesem Krebs eine hochspannende Angelegenheit,
die ich zu meinem Hobby gemacht habe.
Und zweitens, viel wichtiger, macht mich meine Doris _glücklich_, auch wenn es mir
objektiv immer wieder mal echt beschissen gehen sollte. 

Ich weiss nicht, was ich ohne sie tun würde. 
Vielleicht in Depressionen versinken und das Suchen nach dem nächsten Ausweg 
vernachlässigen? Das baldige Ende wäre dann absehbarer ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Pfingsten: 
Eigentlich wollten wir ins Tessin, aber im Bernhardin-Tunnel hat ein Bus gebrannt. 
Mehrere Tage gesperrt und auf den alten Passstrasse herrscht Chaos, und am 
Gotthard war der Stau rekordlang. Wartezeit mehr als 4 Stunden.
Macht nix, bleiben wir hier, auch im Süden scheint die Sonne nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

erfreulich, dass der Doppel-J-Katheter nun besser sitzt, und du Dich damit besser bewegen kannst.
Schade, dass es mit Tessin nicht klappte.
In Deutschland scheint fast überall die Sonne. Besonders bei uns im Norden.
Viele sind im Kurzurlaub. Wir merken es auch im Forum.

Lieben Gruss
besonders von Brigitte
und vom außerirdischen hartmut,
deren Haut weiterhin leuchtet.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Konrad,

ich habe gerade auf die PN eines Forumsmitglieds geantwortet und zitiere hier daraus, vielleicht kannst Du ja von meinen Erfahrungen profitieren. Die Essenz dessen: Vielleicht könnte ja bei Dir der Switch von Abirateron auf Enzalutamid was bringen. Eigentlich hatte mein Uro eine Bipolare Androgentherapie unter Enzalutamid mit mir vor (Studie: Bipolar androgen therapy in men with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer after progression on enzalutamide: an open-label, phase 2, multicohort study), aber der Effekt hat sich jetzt von alleine eingestellt. Übrigens: Dein PN-Speicher ist leider voll, sonst hätte ich Dir meine PN weitergeleitet:

Zitat aus meiner PN:
"Unter Zytiga stieg mein PSA in letzter Zeit  an. Mein Uro wechselte daraufhin auf Xtandi, um eine bipolare Androgentherapie durchzuführen, und siehe da, das PSA fiel innerhalb von 6 Wochen von 1,0 ng/ml auf 0,35 ng/ml. Seltsamerweise hat sich das Testosteron seitdem von 0,15 ng/ml auf einen Maximalwert von 10 ng/ml (kein Witz) erhöht, Tendenz steigend. Dies hatten wir eigentlich mit der Androgentherapie erreichen wollen. Das hat den PCa-Zellen wohl nicht gefallen, da sie ja nach vorherigem Entzug/Synthesehemmung nach Testosteron gieren und dadurch teils absterben und sich teils redifferenzieren. Ein Effekt, der beim Switch von Abirateron auf Enzalutamid offenbar sehr selten eintritt, aber vielleicht ist es ja einen Versuch wert. Sicher ist dadurch keine Totalremission zu erwarten, aber ich habe Zeit gewonnen. Falls das PSA wieder ansteigt, will mein Uro wieder auf Zytiga zurückswitchen und sehen, was dann passiert. Ich bin froh, dass er sich auf solche Experimente einlässt. Ich stehe übrigens schon lange nicht mehr unter LH/RH-Therapie."

Ein Ga-68-PSMA-PET/CT zeigte 4 Wochen nach dem Switch keine befallenen LK im Mediastinum mehr an, was wohl auf das niedrige PSA zurückzuführen ist. Die Entscheidung für die Bildgebung fiel noch, bevor wir vom Effekt des Umstiegs auf Enzalutamid erfahren hatten.
In der Tat, spannende Zeiten.

Alles Gute,
Andreas

----------


## Hvielemi

> Unter Zytiga stieg mein PSA in letzter Zeit  an. 
> Mein Uro wechselte daraufhin auf Xtandi, um eine bipolare Androgentherapie durchzuführen,
>  und siehe da, das PSA fiel innerhalb von 6 Wochen von 1,0 ng/ml auf 0,35 ng/ml.
>  Seltsamerweise hat sich das Testosteron seitdem von 0,15 ng/ml auf einen Maximalwert 
> von 10 ng/ml (kein Witz) erhöht,


Danke Andreas für den spannenden Hinweis.
Schön, dass du auf das Enzalutamid erneut so gut angesprochen hast.
Dass unter Antiandrogenen das Testosteron steigt, ist eine altbekannte Tatsache,
macht aber nichts, weil Du ja durch das Xtandi bestens vor dem vielen Testo geschützt
bist. Diese Androgen-Schocktherapie könnte aber nur wirken, wenn die Krebszellen
das viele Testosteron auch auf ihren Rezeptoren zu spüren bekämen, die sind
aber vom Xtandi lahmgelegt.

Ich hab mir mal die Studie angeschaut:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29248236
Da wäre ich nie und nimmer aufgenommen worden. Ich hatte mehr als zwei Zweitlinien
-Hormontherapien (Enzalutamid, Abirateron und Seviteronel) und auch diese Bedingung 
erfülle ich nicht:



> Patients ...  did not have high-risk lesions for tumour flare (eg, >5 sites 
> of visceral disease or bone lesions with impending fracture).


Tumorflare ist für mich nicht eine abstrakte Gefahr, sondern Alltag: 
VZ 10 Tage - Das tötet ohne Therapieerfolg spätestens innert dreier Monate.

Ich habe keine Zeit für Experimente, bei denen nicht mal ein Drittel der Patienten
überhaupt ansprechen. Man bedenke, dass in einem Monat mein PSA sich zu
verachtfachen pflegt, eine Halbierung des PSA also ein Tropfen auf den heissen
Stein wäre. Aber ich habe aufgrund einer alten, noch versiegelten Dose Zytiga
mit dem Rechallenge begonnen (offensichtlich wirkugslos), warum sollte ich mir
nicht auch noch eine Packung Xtandi reinziehen? Die NW folgen erst später ...

Am Donnerstag gibt es ein PET und neue Blutwerte.
Gleichentags will ich einen Therapieentscheid fällen, was wohl heisst, Docetaxel sofort,
damit wird dann der Weg frei für einen weiteren Zyklus 17Lu- oder 225Ac-PSMA-RLT 
als "Letztlinientherapie". Die wirkt, das weiss ich nun aus bald zwei Jahren Erfahrung.

Die ADT sollte ich nun endlich mal auslaufen lassen, denn weder die Chemo noch
die von mir favorisierte PSMA-RLT weisen Synergien dazu auf. Deine Erfahrung
ermuntert mich zu diesem Schritt, der vielleicht wieder etwas mehr Frische in mein
Leben brächte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rolando

> .....Die ADT sollte ich nun endlich mal auslaufen lassen, denn weder die Chemo noch
> die von mir favorisierte PSMA-RLT weisen Synergien dazu auf. Deine Erfahrung
> ermuntert mich zu diesem Schritt, der vielleicht wieder etwas mehr Frische in mein
> Leben brächte.


Lieber Konrad,
jenseits der höchstwahrscheinlich fehlenden Synergien deiner ADT mit einer Chemo oder einer PSMA-RLT, würde ich mir bzgl. einer belebenden Wirkung durch das Absetzen der ADT nicht zu viel versprechen.
Soweit ich es nachvollziehen kann, stehst du ja schon lange Zeit unter Hormondeprivation. Ob und in welchem Maß die Testosteronproduktion wieder anspringt, bleibt abzuwarten. Kurzfristig tut sich da sicher nicht viel - somit dürfte sich ein Vitalitätszuwachs nur sehr langsam einstellen.
Unter dem Aspekt seinen Körper nicht noch zusätzlich mit Medikamenten belasten zu wollen, deren noch vorhandene Wirksamkeit von dir wohl eher als zweifelhaft eingestuft wird, ist der Verzicht auf die Weiterführung der ADT durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Es möge dir hoffentlich weiterhin gelingen deinem Krebs ein Schnippchen zu schlagen und ihn immer wieder auf's Neue erfolgreich zu reduzieren. Dir alles Gute.

LG
Roland

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo,

es gibt auch die Möglichkeit *Testosteron* per Creme von außen zu zuführen.  Ich mach das, denn ohne das Testestosteron war ich voll im Loch.  Allerdings sollte dann die Umwandlung ins *Dihydrotestosteron* durch Finasterid und Letrozol gestoppt werden.  Ich komm' damit gut klar und hab dadurch auch wieder mehr Lebensfreude.

Anbei ein Bild zu den Hormonübergängen, das mein Onkologe Prof. Schaller mir gezeigt hat:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:POTD/2010-04-18

Viele Grüße,
Sepp % SeppS58

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Sepp, für diesen Hinweis.
In der Tat erwarte ich von meinen auf Knabenmass geschrumpften
Hoden nicht mehr viel.
Werde das mit meinem neuen Onkologen ansprechen, denn die
Professorin strebt am Christies-Hospital in Manchester nach Höherem.
Schade, aber sie bleibt mit ein paar Stellenprozenten dem KSSG
verbunden, natürlich vor allem für die Forschung.

Konrad


Übrigens:
Die Nervosität der letzten Tage hat sich gelegt. Wir werden morgen
in aller Ruhe zurückfahren über die Alpen und dort Blutentnahme
und PSMA-PET durchführen lassen und dann weitersehen.
Keine Panik mehr, nur noch ein klares Bewusstsein für die akute Gefahr.

----------


## Hvielemi

Erwartet hatte ich einen PSA-Wert von 50, geworden sind es 40ng/ml,
entsprechend einer PSA-VZ von gut zwei Wochen.

Erwartet habe ich ein Wiederaufflammen der vor einem halben Jahr
durch 225Ac-PSMA kleingeschrumpften Lymphknoten.
Nicht erwartet habe ich Läsionen in der Lunge, der Schädelbasis, der
Leber, im Beckenknochen und so weiter. 


_Wild gesprenkelte PSMA-PET-Übersicht_


 
_Knochenmetastase in der Schädelbasis_


 
_Leuchtender Lymphknoten in der Lunge_


Nun sind Cyberknife und andere lokale Therapieansätze obsolet geworden,
 zu weit gestreut und zu vielfältig sind diese Läsionen.

Da helfen nur noch systemische Massnahmen. 
Mein Favorit ist dabei ein erneuter Zyklus 225Ac-PSMA, der erfahrungsgemäss 
das PSA und die Tumormasse auf einen Zehntel zusammenstaucht. 
Diese Alpha-Therapie ist aber nebenwirkungsreich und nur alle zwei Monate 
zu haben (wegen der sehr aufwändigen Herstellung von Actinium225 im 
Kernreaktor aus Resten des einst für radioaktive Leuchtzifferblätter in 
Kleinmengen hergestellten Radium226). 

Auch 177Lu-PSMA käme in Frage, weil ich mit diesem Betastrahler
bei Knoten über ca. 1cmØ durchaus ebenbürtige Ergebnisse erreicht hatte.
Aber bei Metastasen im mm-Bereich gehen zu viele der Betastrahlen
ungenutzt verloren. Und gerade diese im PSMA-PET noch unsichtbaren 
Läsionen sollten daran gehindert werden, bei kurzer VZ aufzupoppen, 
wie nun seit dem PET vom Februar gehabt.

Ich werde wohl mit einer Docetaxel-Chemotherapie beginnen oder mindestens 
bis zu einer PRLT überbrücken müssen, die ich ohnehin nur noch als 'Letzlinien-
Therapie' bekommen solle. Docetaxel hat den vorteil, auch auf einzelne Zellen
genauso zu wirken wie auf Knoten von Milliarden Krebszellen.
Am Montag wird entschieden, um am Dienstag  mit Docetaxel loslegen zu können,
 also mit etwas, das ich seit Jahren immer wieder zu vermeiden wusste.

Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Alles Gute und die richtige Wahl der Therapie....mehr kann ich nicht beitragen.

Aber diese neu entdeckten  Läsionen müssten ja vorangegangene Therapien überstanden haben....angelegt waren die Metastasen doch vermutlich schon viel früher.
Waren sie bisher einfach zu klein, um genug Tracer aufzunehmen und im PET/CT entdeckt zu werden und haben daher auch die bisherigen PLRT "überlebt" ?

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

die große unbeantwortete Frage ist immer noch die, ob Metastasen neue Metastasen hervorbringen können. Ist das so, ist deine Frage beantwortet. Da, wo sich bei Konrad Metastasen tummeln, waren ursprünglich keine.

Alles Gute Euch.

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, Werner und Uwe,
nach den allerersten 9 Monaten der iADT hatte ich nach dem Wiederanstieg des PSA
auf 4ng/ml ein PSMA-PET gemacht. Das war 2012 in Heidelberg, wo das zuerst 
eingeführt worden war.

Dabei wurde trotz zweier dicker positiver Lymphknoten, die bei der RPE entnommen
worden waren, im kleinen Becken keine weiteren Metstasen mehr gefunden. Die
ADT hatte die zweifellos einst vorhandenen Knoten 'weggeschmolzen'.
Aber im PET wurde weiter oben, paraaortal eine grosse Metastase gefunden (Anhang [4]),
die ich für die Mutter aller weiteren Metastasen halte, die sich seither gebildet hatten.
Leider gab es damals schon weiter oben noch weitere Läsionen, weswegen man auf
eine lokale Therapie verzichtet hatte (So etwa zwei drei Seiten nach Beginn dieses Blogs).

Es ist ja leider immer noch so, dass ein einmal gestreuter Prostatakrebs als unheilbar
gilt. Das ist nicht nur ein Dogma, sondern trifft auch bei mir offensichtlich zu. Selbst
der extrem intensive, kurzstrahlige Alpha-Strahler 225Actinium, der eigentlich auch
Einzelzellen zerstören könnte, scheint es nicht zu schaffen, einmal angelegte Metas
vollkommen zu vernichten. Deshalb hatte ich erwartet, auf dem neuen PET alte
Bekannte wieder anzutreffen. Vom Entstehen von neuen Läsionen mit vollkommen
neuen Eigenschaften hatte ich nicht mal in den schlechtesten Nächten geträumt.
Ich stelle mir vor, dass diese weder aus der Prostata, noch aus der in [4] gezeigten
Metastase stammen, sondern aus weiteren Generationen, die sich mit übler werdenden
Eigenschaften im Verlaufe der Jahre gebildet hatten.

Nun ist es natürlich nicht sinnvoll, aus meinem Extremkrebs mit extrem kurzer VZ Regeln
ableiten zu wollen, wie sich Metastasierung im Allgemeinen verhalte. Man bedenke, dass
ein Krebs mit einer VZ von einem Jahr zwischen Diagnose und Ableben sich üblicherweise
20 oder 30 mal teilen kann, was meiner aber locker jedes Jahr tut. Dementsprechend 
gibt es bei mir viel mehr Möglichkeiten für üble Mutationen, als dies sonst üblich ist.

Man kann bei weniger aggressiven Krebsen tieferer Gleasongrade wohl berechtigterweise
davon ausgehen, dass die Metastasierung bereits vor der Diagnose angelegt war.
Dass spätere, ausnahmsweise nach der Primärtherapie entstehende Metastasen aus
Metastasen nie klinisch relevant würden, liegt einfach daran, dass die bei einer vielmonatigen
 VZ gar nie so gross werden können um entdeckt zu werden. Die ausnahmsweise gegebene 
Metastasierung aus Metastasen kann also nur bei sehr kurzer VZ je relevant werden.
 Tja, das scheint bei mir der Fall zu sein ...


Was ganz anderes:
Heute bin ich mit meinem jüngeren Sohn mit einer kleinen Seilbahn 700m
in die Höhe gefahren, um oberhalb von jähen Felswänden auf Berblumenwiesen
zu spazieren und Picknicken. So schön, mal wieder in den Bergen zu sein.
Auf der Nordseite blühen noch die Anemonen:


Die bunten Punkte weit unten im Hintergrund sind einige der dutzenden Gleitschirme über 
und unter uns, die die heutige Thermik am Alpsiegel zu nutzten wussten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> ;Die ausnahmsweise gegebene 
> Metastasierung aus Metastasen kann also nur bei sehr kurzer VZ je relevant werden.
>  Tja, das scheint bei mir der Fall zu sein ...
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Nun, deswegen beobachte ich deine Historie so aufmerksam....denn meine VZ sind auch nicht gerade lang...... 2 der jetzt bestrahlten Metastasen waren allerdings vor über 2 Jahren schon im CT Bild als verdächtige Bereiche gesehen worden (wenn auch ohne Traceraufnahme).
Von der jetzt größten war damals nichts zu sehen.

Schauen wir mal, wie es sich weiterentwickelt.

Mit einem Bild aus den Bergen kann ich mangels Berg (höchster Berg hier hat 70m) nicht dienen. 

Grüße  Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Uwe,
mit ca. 75 Tagen ist deine PSA-VZ zwar sehr kurz, aber immer noch 5 mal länger
als die meine gegenwärtig, oder gar zehnfach gegenüber meiner kürzesten VZ
im vergangenen Jahr. Die Gefahr von aus Metastasen metastasierten neuen 
Metastasen ist damit um das fünf- bis zehnfache geringer. Aber von der Hand
zu weisen ist das nicht, denn auch ich hatte eine deutlich längere VZ zu jenen
Zeiten, als die Metastasierung wohl stattgefunden hatte.
Gleason-Grad 5 ist leider eine recht unerfreuliche Wundertüte.

Ich wünsche Dir nachhaltigen Erfolg mit der IMRT auf die Knochenmetastasen.

Blumenbilder mit dem iFon gelingen auch in flachen Gegenden:



Dieses hier entstand im Geltinger Birk vor drei Wochen.
Eine eindrückliche Landschaft in deiner so entspannt schönen Heimat,
 findet

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

hier ist deine freundin brigitte.
nun schreibe ich einmal hier im forum, was ich noch nie gemacht habe.

Ich war nach deinem befund etwas erschrocken.
wir machen uns nun sorgen um dich.
hartmut konnte die letzte nacht nicht schlafen, weil er an dich gedacht hat.

ich wunderte mich heute morgen über hartmut.
normalerweise mag er tiere mehr, als menschen.

wir haben dich ins herz geschlossen, darum hoffe ich, bzw. wir, dass du die chemo einigermaßern  gut verträgst, 
und du dir deinen (unseren) wohnwagen im sommer hier im norden für finnland abholen kannst.

lebe grüße
brigitte

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, liebe Brigitte, für die guten Wünsche.

Sag Hartmut, dass ich guter Dinge bin und der ungewohnten Chemo
nun recht locker entgegenblicke. Es ist zur Zeit der einzige gangbare Weg,
und ich bin entschlossen, ihn zu gehen.
Hartmut soll entspannt schlafen heute Nacht, auch wenn ich selbst
vielleicht wieder nicht so gut schlafen werde. Ich bin ja in guter Hand. 

Die Reise in den Norden mit dem Wohnwagen hat sich in meinem Kopf
festgesetzt. Doch das Problem ist offensichtlich: 
Wenn ich alle zwei Wochen eine Chemo bekomme, reicht die Zeit diesen Sommer
nicht für eine Fernreise. Aber zwischendurch mal wieder ein paar Tage an der Küste 
könnten reizvoll sein. Abhängen am Plöner See, Spazieren am Ufer der
Eckernförde oder ein Ausflug auf eine Insel mit'm Buddadampfa.

Nichts Wildes, aber willkommene Ablenkung von Krankheit und Therapie.

Liebe Grüsse,
Konrad

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Konrad,

auch von hier alles Gute, dass Du die Chemo einigermaßen verträgst und vor allen Dingen, dass sie auch so hilft, wie Du Dir das wünschst. Wir drücken alle Daumen.

Liebe Grüße Wolf und Gabi

----------


## daniela3

Auch wir schliessen uns den Wünschen an, lieber Konrad!

----------


## Stefan1

Lieber Konrad, auch ich wünsche Dir dabei alles Gute,

ich darf an so etwas garnicht denken . . .

----------


## rembert

Hallo Konrad,
muss und will Dir viel Erfolg wünschen.
Biete deinem Untermieter weiterhin die Stirn und zeig ihm was ne Harke ist !!!
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Helmut

Alles Gute Konrad!

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Aber zwischendurch mal wieder ein paar Tage an der Küste 
> könnten reizvoll sein. Abhängen am Plöner See, Spazieren am Ufer der
> Eckernförde oder ein Ausflug auf eine Insel mit'm Buddadampfa.


Ja, lieber Konrad,
das könnten wir dann ja zusammen machen.
 . . . und abends dann Brigittes schöne Teichrose gucken, wie sie sich schließt.

Erst einmal viel Erfolg mit den künftigen Medikamenten.
Wir fahren am Freitag 1 Woche nach Dänemark.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Also zunächst mal vielen Dank für all die guten Wünsche und Einladungen.
Fast habe ich den Eindruck, ich machte zu viel Gedöns um diese Chemo, denn:

Nachdem gestern die Vormedikation mit Fortecortin angelaufen ist, habe ich heute
den Venflon gesteckt bekommen für Blutentnahme, Taxotere (Docetaxel) und morgen 
MRT und Knochenszintigramm, und vielleicht braucht man den auch übermorgen
noch einmal während der vorgesehenen Leberbiopsie.

Man hat mich stationär aufgenommen für dieses dichte Programm und auch zur
besseren Überwachung nach dem ersten Chemo-Zyklus bei bekannter
Unverträglichkeiten auf viele Medikamente.
Allerdings, welche Nachtschwester kann mich so gut überwachen wie Doris,
die die ganze Nachts nicht von meiner Seite weichen würde? 
Naja, es ist wohl gut, sie von dieser Verantwortung zu entbinden.

Ja und wie lief es denn nun?
Gespürt hab ich gar nichts während der Infusion, die die erste Viertelstunde
nur ganz langsam lief unter den Augen der Stationschefpflegefachperson (oder 
wie halt so jemand gerufen wird. "Schwester" gilt ja nicht mehr).
Dann, als deutlich wurde, dass eine allergische Reaktion unwahrscheinlich sei,
 lief der Rest bis 50mg/m2, also für das Zweiwochen-Schema, in einer
Stunde durch. 
Der Blutdruck spielte zwischendurch verrückt, stieg systolisch auf 180mmHg
und fiel zugleich auf nur 55mmHg diastolisch. stabilisierte sich dann aber
auf erhöhtem Miveau so um 160/100. Später wird nochmal gemessen.

Die Ärztinnen waren sich nicht einig, ob Kühlung von Händen und
Füssen was bringen würde in Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen, insbesondere
Nagelveränderungen und Nervenschäden. Auf dem Onko-Ambi hatte ich nie
jemanden gesehen mit Kühlung, hier auf der Station sei das Standard, also
bekam ich Eis-Socken und -Handschuhe, ganz meinem Wunsch entsprechend.
Nicht gekühlt wurde die Kopfhaut, da bereits eine geringfügige Minderung
der Temperatur im Kopf die Wirkung auf die Metastase in der Schädelbasis
reduzieren würde. M.E. eine Fehlüberlegung, da das dazwischenliegende Hirn 
der bestdurchblutete Teil des Körpers ist, das sich von etwas Eis auf der wenig
durchbluteten Kopfhaut kaum beeinflussen liesse. 
Da müste man schon an der Karotis (Halsschlagader) kühlen (Was im übrigen
für PSMA-Therapien ein guter Ansatz wäre, wenn man nicht grad im Kopf
Metastasen trägt, wie seit jüngstem ich).
Aber egal, der türkische Friseur In Hamburch hatte mich ja schon weitgehend 
meiner Haartracht beraubt. Mehr fürchte ich so ein Mondgesicht aufgrund der
hohen Cortison-Gaben.

Nach der Therapie verspüre ich ein leistes Kribbeln an Händen und Füssen,
 aber das sei wohl eher ein "Chuenagel" oder "Hornigel" nach dem Auftauen
der durch das Eis reduzierten Durchblutung. 
Der Trumpel würde wohl sagen: "We'll see, what happens!"

Mir wurde von vielen Seiten Fasten empfohlen vor, während und nach der
Infusion. Vorher habe ich Lammfilet mit Schwarzwurzelgemüse und Brat-
härdöpfeli bekommen, während einen Erdbeermilkshake und jetzt einen
Bündnerteller mit Salat genüsslich verzehrt nach dem Credo: Viel Eiweiss!

Also alles weniger als halb so wild wie befürchtet,
und eben guckte noch die Stationsärztin rein und rief, schon auf dem Heimweg: 
FÜNFZIG!
Also PSA = 50ng/ml, was aufgrund der PSA-VZ vom letzten mal von 16 Tagen
auch so zu erwarten war. Die Zeiten der doppelt so schnellen VZ von nur 8d
sind, wie es scheint, vorbei. Wohl auch ein Erfolg der PSMA-RLT.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube mit 50 mg alle zwei Wochen ist das bessere Schema gewählt worden. In der finnischen Studie selbst wurde bei Auftreten von Nebenwirkungen die Dosis von 50 auf 40 mg, dann 30 mg und dann sogar 20 mg reduziert.

Hoffentlich läuft es weiter problemlos, glauben kann ich das nicht recht.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Guten Morgen Georg und allerseits,
Georg hat natürlich recht, dass die Therapie mit Taxotere nicht auf Dauer
 problemlos verlaufen wird. Auch nicht nach dem Tampere-Schema alle 14 Tage.
Ich war gestern einfach sehr erleichtert, dass während der Infusion nichts weiter 
geschehen ist, als das vorübergehende Verrücktspielen des Blutdruckes.
 Das Kribbeln in Händen und Füssen ist immer noch da, aber weniger. 
Die Nacht war Horror, wegen zunehmendem Sodbrennen in meinem bekannt 
problematischen Übergang von Speiseröhre zu dem in einer Hiatushernie 
verklemmten Magen.
Die Nachtschwester brachte mir Milch, die das Brennen milderte und mich
so doch etwas schlafen liess. Jetzt 'Magenschoner' Pantoprazol in tiefer Dosis,
 geht halt erfahrungsgemäss auf die Verdauung. 
Ich hab daher eine Abneigung gegen dieses Zeug.

Feines Frühstück mit Müesli und frisch gepresstem O-Saft  etc.. lustlos konsumiert, 
unterbrochen von einer CT-Aufnahme der Lunge, der Nieren wegen ohne Kontrastmittel.
MRT der Leber und Knochenszinti folgen heute, Leberbiopsie morgen.

Es gibt zu tun, packen wir's an!
Konrad


Nachtrag:
Eben Visite gehabt mit Prof. D., neuem Chef der Onkologie/Hämatologie.
So ein Zyklus mit Docetaxel erwische ca. 5% der Krebszellen. 
Nun meine Gedanken dazu:
Mit meiner PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 16 Tagen wachsen täglich 6.25% der
Zellen nach. Wenn es auch 10% erwischen sollte, ist diese Therapie schicht
nur lächerlich. Die PSA-VZ stiege gerade mal um einen Tag.
WAS TU ICH HIER?,
ausser systematisch das Bisschen Restgesundheit, das ich noch habe, 
zu ruinieren.
Stationsärztin, Oberärztin und Professor sind unfähig oder unwillig, 
diesen Gedanken zu folgen. Lange mach ich das nicht mit.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Konrad,

je höher die Verdünnung der Zytostatika beim Infundieren sind und je langsamer sie einlaufen, je größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Venenwände keinen Schaden nehmen.

Alles Gute dazu.

Heribert

----------


## Wolleapp

Hallo Konrad,

warum nimms du kein Methadon zu deiner Chemo, damit mehr Gift in die Krebszellen eindringen kann??

 Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

@Heribert
Ja, deshalb ging die Infusion gestern mit viel Kochsalzlösung und über eineinviertel 
Stunden vor sich. Nun wird ein Port diskutiert, mit dem die Infusion in eine der 
grossen Venen in der Brust erfolgen könnte, auch garantiert ohne Paravasate.
Wäre Auch gut für künftige PSMA-RLT, die mit einer Infusion das PSA/die Tumormasse 
auf 10% senken, statt wie diese lächerliche Chemo grad mal um 5%, mit einer Wirkzeit
von vier Monaten, statt einem Tag!

Alternative Chemotherapien:
Cabazitaxel (Jevtana) hat denselben, für kurze VZ vollkommen ungeeigneten
Wirkmechanismus.
Carboplatin, ein schreckliches Zeug, hat eine andere Wirkungsweise, würde also
pro Zyklus länger wirken und somit mehr Tumor- und andere Zellen abladieren.
Aber mit einer kaputten Niere ist das von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

@Werner
Es gelangt durchaus genügend Gift in die Krebszellen um _alle_ Zellen, 
die sich jetzt gerade in der Teilung befinden, abzutöten. Das Problem ist,
dass rein zeitlich viel zu wenige Zellen erreicht werden. Und die
kontinuierliche Therapie mit Docetaxel per Os, die dieses Problem
wohl lösen würde, ist noch(?) nicht verfügbar. Die Phase-II-Studie
mit Oradox ist zwar abgeschlossen, ...
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/...draw=2&rank=12
... aber bis das hier zu haben ist, hätten die mich schon längst _tottherapiert_.


Danke euch für's Mitdenken,
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Eine kleine Ergänzung:
KX2-391 ist ein neuer SRC Inhibitor, der bei Prostatakrebs induzierte Knochenmetastasen zur Anwendung kommen soll. Dass SRC Blocker bei Knochenmetastasen helfen ist schon länger bekannt. Verwendet wurde dazu Dasatinib, welches 2020 aus dem Patentschutz fällt, weshalb keine neuen Studien gemacht werden. Es gibt ein paar anekdotische Berichte und theoretische Überlegungen. Alles etwas dünne Evidenz. Trotzdem habe ich es im Fall der Fälle eingeplant, beispielsweise Sprycel® & Estradiol...

Konrad, ich weiß, dass Du von solchem Experimenten nichts hältst, deshalb wünsche ich Dir natürlich viel Erfolg mit Docetaxel Monotherapie! Ein Port wäre, glaube ich, nicht schlecht.

Für die Wissbegierigen:

*[1]:* Fizazi; The role of Src in prostate cancer
*[2]:* Tatarov; Src Family Kinase Activity Is Up-Regulated in Hormone-Refractory Prostate Cancer
*[3]:* Mendiratta; Genomic Strategy for Targeting Therapy in Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer 
*[4]:* Koreckij; Dasatinib inhibits the growth of prostate cancer in bone and provides additional protection from osteolysis

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

vielleicht stimmt das mit den 5% auch nicht so. Ich habe manchmal im Forum erwähnt, was mir Ärzte gesagt haben und musste dann feststellen, dass das wohl doch nicht stimmte. Seitdem versuche ich mich nur auf Studien zu beziehen.

Bei vielen Patienten hilft die Chemo doch, warum nicht bei Dir? Die Ergebnisse von CHAARTED und STAMPEDE entsprechen zwar nicht Deiner Situation, zeigen aber doch einen deutlichen Vorteil. Das wäre ja wohl nicht der Fall, wenn nur 5% der Prostatakrebszellen zerstört worden wären.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

@Andy LowRoad
Oh, das interessiert mich sehr, nachdem sich die Chemo als Flopp 
erweist, theoretisch wenigstens. 
Ich werde lesen!

@Georg:
nehmen wir meinetwegen 25% Tumorzelltod pro Zyklus.
das entspricht dem PSA-bzw. Tumorvolumen-Zuwachs von 
4 Tagen. Docetacel würde also meine VZ von 16 auf 20 Tage
erhöhen: 50 - 100 - 200 - 400 - 800 - 1600ng/ml in 100 Tagen
bzw. 7 Zyklen nach dem Tampere-Schema. Dann wären meine
Bollen im Ø zehnmal so gross, unter Therapie!, 
statt nach 80 Tagen ohne Therapie. 
So'n Quatsch!

Fazit: Docetaxel wirkt nur genügend wenn die VZ mehrere 
Monate beträgt. Dann kann es die Krebsentwicklung für einige 
Monate stoppen, bei noch längeren VZ gar das PSA etwas senken.

Morgen soll nun ein Port eingebaut werden, aber ob es so weit 
kommt, bespreche ich heute Abend mit der Stationsonkologin.

Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch hilft, ist 225AC-PSMA, womit ich
meine Tränendrüsen und die linke Niere wohl endgültig kille.
Aber die Aussicht auf einen ganzen Sommer mit nur einem
Zyklus ist halt verlockend. 
Die Alternativen sind Krebstod oder EXIT.


Naja, ich nehm den Tag wie jeden Tag,
Konrad

----------


## SeppS58

Lieber Konrad,

ich weiß, Vergleiche nützen nicht viel und jeder Verlauf ist individuell.  Dennoch wünsche ich Dir, dass das Docetaxel bei Dir eine gute Wirkung zeigt und Dein Leben verlängert.

Ich habe letzte Jahr im Feb. mit 6x 75mg Docetaxel begonnen bei einem PSA Wert von über 326  und einer VZ von unter 4 Wochen.  Zugleich wurde mir aber auch Eligard gespritzt, weil damals noch die Hormon Abhängigkeit bestand.
Ich habe zusätzlich pro Tag 2x 20 Tropfen Methadon genommen (wurde im Winter 2017 auf 3x 20 Tropfen L-Polamidon abgeändert).

Mein PSA ist in 2 Monaten damals auf 0,6 abgefallen.  Daher habe ich die Nebenwirkungen (Schwäche, Müdigkeit, Haarausfall, Kribbeln in den Beinen, ...)  gerne in Kauf genommen.

Am Ende der Chemo war mein PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze.  Leider hielt das aber nur bis Dez. 2017.  Ab da steigt er wieder mit ca. VZ von 4 Wochen (und trotz Finasterid und Letrozol).
Und jetzt mach ich in Xofigo!

Ich weiß, dass Du Dich gegen die Chemo sträubst. Mir hat sie auch nicht viel gebracht.  Ich finde es auch bescheuert, dass die Chemo Pflicht ist vor der Strahlentherapie von innen.
Aber hier halte ich es mir Eugen Roth - denn ich kann es nicht ändern:

_Ein Mensch erhofft sich fromm und still,_
_dass er einst das kriegt, was er will.
Bis er dann doch dem Wahn erliegt,
und schließlich das will, was er kriegt._


Nützt sicher nicht viel, aber hoffentlich habe ich Dich zum Lächeln gebracht,
Sepp % SeppS58 
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=851&page=data

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
vielleicht liegt ein kleiner Denkfehler in deinen Überlegungen vor?

Wenn Dein Tumor wächst, tut er das durch Zellteilung. Genau diese Zellteilung wird durch das Spindelgift Docetaxel derart gehemmt, dass die sich teilende Zelle abstirbt (_mitotic catastrophe_), und nur die! Wird Docetaxel alle teilenden Zellen derart erwischen, wird der PSA Wert, als Surrogate der Tumormasse, langsam fallen. Erwischt Docetaxel nur 50% der sich teilenden Zellen, dann wird Dein PSA Wert stabil bleiben, denn 50% der Zellen verdoppeln sich und gleichen die 50% absterbeden aus. Erst wenn Docetaxel bei weniger als 50% der sich teilenden Zellen wirkt, hättest du eine zwar geminderte aber fortschreitende Progression. Die Frage ist nun, bei wie vielen Zellen dringt Docetaxel durch die Zellmembran ins Innere ein ohne gleich wieder rausgepumpt zu werden. Schnell sich teilende Zellen, aka. starke Progression, ist eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung für die Wirksamkeit einer Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel. Nicht teilende Zellen werden von Chemotherapien praktisch kaum beeinflusst, aber die machen auch meist keinen Ärger.

Sei mal nicht so pessimistisch!

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Andi

Ich bin ja gar nicht pessimistisch, sondern habe aus der Quote von 5% von
Professor Driessen gleich mal das fünffache gemacht. Und damit meinen Tod
im Spätsommer um immerhin 20 Tage nach hinten verschoben.

Den Einbau des Ports habe ich abgesagt. Die Leberbiopsie wird erst am Freitag
gemacht, weil niemand es für nötig erachtete, mich zu benachrichtigen, dass
ich Xarelto, die Blutverdünnung, rechtzeitig absetzen solle. 
Man will damit herausfinden, ob diese neue Klasse von Metastasen wie oft
bei anderen Patienten "Neuroendokrin" seien und damit zugänglich für
Carboplatin, das man sogar Dialysepatienten mit Erfolg anbiete. Meine
gesunde Niere sei vollkommen ausreichend, um das Carboplatin rauszufiltern.
Aber das würde ja nicht das Problem der mit Docetaxel nicht erreichbaren
übrigen Metastasen lösen, sodass ich nun ohnehin wieder zur PSMA-RLT
greifen muss, diemal als Letztlinientherapie. Hach, wie optimistisch!
Prof. Gillessen ist jetzt in Chicago am ASCO-Kongress, ihr Vertreter
O. ist auch weg, sodass derzeit kein 'Rotes Telefon' nach Heidelberg
exstiert. Muss ich halt selber ran, denn der Prof. D., Chef vom Ganzen,
wird kaum was tun wollen für mich nachdem er partout nicht einsehen
wollte, welch hoffnungsloser Quatsch mir angedreht werden sollte.

Immerhin ist nun die Bedingung erfüllt, eine Chemo zu machen, bevor ich
wieder Zugang zur PSMA-Therapie erhalte. Das stimmt mich optimistisch.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


 Beigemüse:
Zu erzählen gäbe es noch vom Knochenszintigramm heute, das keine
einzige der im PSMA-PET gesehenen Knochenläsionen detektierte, mir 
dafür aber den Venflon-Zugang rausriss beim Fahren des Scanners über
den Körper. Und ein mpMRI der Leber wurde gemacht, um danach dann 
die Biopsie zu machen. Die Bilder hab ich noch nicht angeschaut, 
aber den Bericht hab ich: 



> Im Vergleich zur PET-CT-Untersuchung vom 24.05.2018 stationäre hepatische 
> Metastasen, retroperitoneale, mesenteriale und iliakale Lymphknotenmetastasen 
> sowie ossäre Metastasen.
> Hydronephrose links mit im gesamten Verlauf gering dilatiertem linken Ureter.
> Läsion am Pankreasschwanz DD: Pankreaszyste; IPMN vom  Nebenasttyp.


Nichts Neues gegenüber dem PET von vor einer Woche. 
Immerhin das!
Nun sind wir zuhause auf 'Urlaub', das Zimmer musste ich behalten und
muss ich zahlen, weil die Biopsie nur stationär durchgeführt wird.

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad,

bitte blende diese 5%-Aussage bzgl. der Zellzerstörung einer Chemosequenz einfach aus. Eine solche Aussage ist pauschalierter Quatsch. Wie in der Zwischenzeit jeder wissen müsste, ist das PCa ein sehr heterogenes Geschehen, d.h. eine Chemo wird je nach vorliegender Krebsenität auch völlig unterschiedlich anschlagen. Da man deine Tumorzellmutationen bislang nicht näher analysiert hat, sind Prognosen hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit der Chemo äußerst schwierig. Ich kann deine Bedenken nachvollziehen, denn dir droht bei der kurzen VZ die Zeit davonzulaufen. Ich glaube allerdings, du solltest noch etwas zuwarten, um tatsächlich einschätzen zu können, welche Wirkung die Chemo hat. 

Das was Andi in seinem Beitrag über den Zerstörungsmechanismus der Chemo schreibt, ergibt deutlich mehr Sinn als dieses dahingesagte ärztliche 5%-Statement. Auch wenn es in deiner Situation nachvollziehbar schwierig ist, versuche irgendwie nicht in ein komplett negatives Denkmuster abzurutschen.

Außerdem wird die Leberbiopsie hoffentlich mehr Klarheit in die Typisierung der Tumorzellen bringen. Bei einer neuroendokrinen Entartung müsste man in der Tat einen anderen therapeutischen Weg beschreiten.

Die von dir berichteten Nachlässigkeiten, Unterlassungen und Fehler im Klinkbetrieb sind sehr ärgerlich. Leider ist das nicht zu selten an der Tagesordnung im Krankenhausalltag. Ich könnte schon fast ein Buch darüber schreiben, was bei meinen Klinikaufenthalten schief lief oder schief gelaufen wäre, wenn ich mich nicht gemeldet bzw. gewehrt hätte. Als Patient sollte man ständig wachsam sein, lieber einmal zuviel nachfragen und nicht einfach alles nur mit sich geschehen lassen, mit dem Gedanken, die werden es schon richtig machen. 

Eine Hauptursache für die alltäglichen Unzulänglichkeiten liegt wohl im Personal- und Arbeitszeitmanagement der Kliniken. Oft werden Ärzte und Pflegepersonal zwischen verschiedenen Stationen und Ambulanz hin und her geschoben, Teilzeitarbeitsmodelle behindern den Informationsfluss, die Sachkenntnis, die Routine, das Engagement, etc. Zudem ist der Personalschlüssel häufig unzureichend und die Leute machen einfach aus der Arbeitsüberlastung heraus kleinere oder auch größere Fehler. 

Solange man als Patient seinen Kopf noch beisammen hat, besteht die Chance notfalls zu intervenieren. 
Schwieriger wird's, wenn man nicht mehr Herr seiner Sinne ist und auf die Hilfe von Angehörigen oder Freunden angewiesen ist. Nicht dass ich dies meiner Familie nicht zutrauen würde - aber sie könnten schließlich nicht 24h zugegen sein. 
Vor meinem persönlichen Erfahrungshintergrund ängstigt mich eine fremdbestimmte Kliniksituation am meisten.

Konrad, bleib wachsam gegenüber allem was um dich herum passiert, ersetze aber nicht ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in die Therapie und die behandelnden Personen durch grundsätzliche Zweifel, dass überhaupt noch eine Behandlung bei dir wirke. 

Ich wünsche dir - entgegen deiner Befürchtungen - eine nachhaltige Wirkung der Chemo und hinsichtlich der Leberbiopsie ein Ergebnis, das Hinweise für weitere wirksame Therapiestrategien liefert.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Roland,

ich finde Deinen Bericht aus dem Alltag sehr gut!
Dein Posting, und auch Andreas Post wird Konrad helfen, seine Position zu überdenken.

Ich bin, nein ich war, in der Situation, in der ich auch selbst entscheiden musste.
Kein Vergleich zu Konrads Situation, aber wir haben selbst gemerkt, dass nicht alles, was Ärzte erzählen, gut für den Patienten ist.

Kleines Beispiel aus einem internen Bericht, den Brigitte unerlaubt einsehen konnte:
Patient war mit Ehefrau anwesend.
Strahlen-Therapie wird trotzdem empfohlen.
Bitte sofort Planungs-CT veranlassen.
Patient findet PET Aufnahmen sehr schlecht.

Was immer diese Zeilen bedeuten . . . .
Wir wissen es nicht.

Soll ich ehrlich sein?
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass eine Strahlentherapie angesagt ist, weil die Klinik ja wirtschaftlich arbeiten muss.
Ein vielleicht sehr dummer Gedanke von mir! . . . .

Lieber Konrad,
wir wünschen Dir, dass wir uns im Spätsommer wieder sehen!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Konrad,

ich bewundere immer wieder die Fachkenntnis dieses Forums, insbesondere auch deine- ich bin beeindruckt. 

Sachlich und fachlich kann ich wie so oft nichts beisteuern, deshalb bin ich in der Regel stiller Mitleser, auch dieses Threads. 

Ich möchte dir alles Gute, so wie den bestmöglichen Erfolg bei der Chemo wünschen. Mich vielen meiner "Vorrednern" anschliessen, die der Meinung sind, dass Pessimismus nicht hilft. . . . 

Toi toi toi, ich drücke beide Daumen für einen Therapieerfolg!

Andreas

----------


## Hvielemi

Pessimist bin ich durchaus nicht, aber die professorale Einschätzung meiner
Therapie war dann schon ein Tiefschlag. Hätte der Mann das fertiggedacht,
hätte er sich entschuldigen müssen, dass mir so eine Therapie überhaupt
jemals in seinem Hause angeboten wurde.
Nun "hoffe" ich eben, dass der Professor Unsinn geschwafelt habe und sich
in PSA-Verlaufskurve ein deutlicher Knick der Steilheit zum flacheren hin
einstelle. Wohl eine Illusion, aber wegen des gestrigen Feiertages und des
üblichen Chaos an der Uniklinik Heidelberg ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht
gelungen, einen Schritt in Richtung einer weiteren PSMA-RLT zu machen.
Dass die das PSA nicht um vorübergehend 5% senkt, sondern um über
90% pro viermonatigem  Zyklus, weiss ich aus Erfahrung. 
Die Nebenwirkungen kenn ich auch, aber die sind geringer, als die Wirkung
eines quasi ungebremst sich teilenden Krebses in der Leber, im Schädel, 
der Lunge, Knochen und allerlei Lymphknoten.

Gestern wurde nochmal Blut genommen, um die totale Entgleisung meines
Blutbildes zu dokumentieren. In den anderthalb Stunden Wartezeit, bis die
Rohrpost den Laborbericht ausspuckt, sind wir noch etwas spaziert an den
'Drei Weiheren' hoch oben über der Stadt:



Danach sind wir ins Tessin gefahren, haben das Schwimmbad geputz und
über Nacht gefüllt und jetzt ist Sommer!
Die halbe Wiese ist auch schon gemäht, das Leben geht vorerst weiter.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Ach ja, die Leberbiopsie hab ich abgesagt, weil mir niemand darlegen konnte,
was es nütze, zu wissen, ob diese Metastasen nun neuroendokrin seien oder
nicht, denn der Nutzen von Carboplatin ist eher noch geringer als jener von
Docetaxel. Abgesagt ist nicht endgültig, aber erst mal will ich eine aussichts-
reiche Therapie, die nicht nur mit "Glauben und Hoffen" erträglich wird.
Diese Therapie gibt es in der Schwriz nicht, aber eben im nahen Heidelberg,
wenn sich dann dort jemand bemühen sollte, auf mails und Telefonanrufe zu
antworten. Montag vielleicht?

----------


## rolando

*Konrad*, 
ich kann deine Gedanken verstehen und wünsche dir eine zeitnahe Lösung hinsichtlich der PMSA-RLT in Heidelberg. Aber mit Verlaub, du wirst im Anschluß an die - nach deinen Aussagen - wohl letzte PRLT-Runde über kurz oder lang nicht umhin können, auch Therapien zu akzeptieren, die ein Stück weit auf Glauben und Hoffen basieren bzw. deren Wirksamkeit nicht garantiert werden kann.

Nimm den morgigen Tag, mähe deine Wiese zu Ende, leg dich anschließend an ein dir genehmes Plätzchen, gönne deinem Körper etwas Ruhe, erfreue dich der Natur und versuche dadurch deine körperlichen Reserven sowie deine Psyche für die weitere Therapie zu stärken.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Nee, lieber Roland,
eine Therapie, die vom Professor von vornherein als perfekt sinnlos
eingestuft wird, mach ich nicht weiter. Jetzt schauen wir mal, was das 
PSA mache. Alles unter einer Verlängerung der PSA-VZ auf das doppelte
ist es nicht wert. Und wenn man meinen gegenwärtigen Zustand
betrachtet, wären auch diese zusätzlichen zwei Wochen wertlos. 
Ohne PSMA-RLT sprechen wir jetzt von einigen Wochen Überleben, mit 
PRLT von Monaten oder mehr, je nachdem, ob ich noch einen oder
mehrere Zyklen durchhalte.

Der Rest der Wiese bleibt ungemäht, bzw. von mir ungemäht, denn mein 
Sohn kommt, um mich übers Wochenende zu päppeln. Ich hab das wohl 
etwas zu ungestüm angepackt. 
Jetzt bewege ich mich mit 30cm-Trippelschrittchen voran, und ich
pinkle wieder Blut ...
Aber baden waren wir schon, die Sonne hat das frisch gefüllte Becken
schon auf 18°C aufgewärmt. Doris schwamm 50 "Längen" à 7m, während
ich im Schatten nebenan eingeschlafen bin.

Konrad

----------


## Huskie

Lieber Konrad,


es ist schon fast atemberaubend im Forum mitzuerleben, wie stoisch Du mit dem eigenen Krankheitsverlauf umgehst und dann noch die Kraft und Zeit aufbringst anderen Betroffenen fast täglich mit fundiertem Wissen beizuspringen und ihnen Mut zu machen.


Auch ich habe mich, noch nachträglich, zu bedanken für Deinen ausführlichen „Ein paar Antworten“ Beitrag zu meiner Anfrage: „Haustier / Raubtier“ vom 28.04.2018.  


Meine Frau und ich hoffen sehr, dass es Dir noch mehrere Male gelingen wird dem Tod von der Schippe zu springen.


Herzliche Grüße


Huskie

----------


## adam 60

hallo konrad,
hoffe es gelingt dir in hdlb. einen termin zu bekommen ,
die reise dahin machst du wohl mit der bahn ?
vieleicht klappt es ja dich mal wieder zu treffen ?

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Heute bin ich nach Tübingen gereist (mit museumswürdigen Bimmelbahnen
durch das romantische Neckartal), und habe Prof. La Fougère konsultiert, 
einerseits als Zweitmeinung, und andererseits, um mir einen Termin 
für eine weitere PSMA-Therapie zu sichern, ohne den mein Überleben
bereits kurzfristig gefährdet wäre.
Wir kamen zum Schluss, dass baldmöglichst ein Zyklus 177Lu-PSMA-PLT
angestrebt werden sollte (andere Nuklide stehen in Tübingen nicht zur
Verfügung). In der Vorlaufzeit, die wohl etwa drei Wochen betrage, solle
ich bitte einen weiteren Zyklus Docetaxel über mich ergehen lassen, um den 
Krebs von zwei Seiten anzugreifen. 
Unterlagen über gehabte Dosierungen etc. müssen noch beschafft werden, 
und ich wurde eindringlich auf die drohende Zerstörung von Speichel- und 
Tränendrüsen hingewiesen, und die Nierentoxizität. Das Ganze wird daher
auch noch von einem Nierenszintigramm abhängig gemacht, was ich bisher 
so nicht kannte.

Wieder zuhause kam dann endlich auch der Kontakt mit Heidelberg zustande,
mit quasi gleichem Ergebnis, Vorlaufzeit etwa drei Wochen für 177Lutetium,
während der aggressive Alphastrahler 225Actinium erst wieder Mitte Juli
verfügbar wäre, viel zu spät für mich.
Beide Nuklearmediziner finden es durchaus möglich, den geplanten Zweiten 
Zyklus Docetaxel nur durchzuführen, wenn der erste eine günstige PSA-Reaktion
auslöst, was auch meiner Haltung entspricht. Eine deutliche Verflachung des
Anstieges sollta das mindestens sein, finde ich. Bei einem unerwarteten Rückgang 
des PSA müsste man sogar über weitere Zyklen sprechen, um auch diese
Chance mitzunehmen.

Prof. G. hat vom ASCO-Kongress ein mail gesandt, und ich habe das Gefühl,
dass die Entgleisung der Abläufe und der Vertrauensverlust der letzten Tage 
wieder korrigiert sind.
Morgen geht es wieder nach St. Gallen, zur Überwachung der von Docetaxel
und Cortison durcheinandergebrachten Blutwerte, Gespräch mit einem der
Uro-Onkologen, und ich werde auch PSA messen lassen.
Vielleicht sieht man schon eine Abflachung des Anstiegs?


Von einer erfreulichen Nebenwirkung der Chemo plus Cortison ist zu berichten:
Das erste mal seit mehr als fünf Jahrzehnten bin ich frei von Schuppenflechte/
Psoriasis. Mal sehen, wie nachhaltig das sei.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


@Adam,Christine, Wolfgang,
Ich melde mich gerne, sobald der Termin genagelt ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

Gestern also war die Blutentnahme zur Halbzeit des ersten Zyklus Docetaxel.
Das reichlich entgleiste Blutbild hat sich wieder einigermassen normalisiert,
Hämoglobin steigt unter dem Einfluss des EPO weiter Richtung Zielwert von
120g/l, derzeit 116, was mir genügend Körperwärme gibt und auch etwas Kraft 
für kleinere körperliche Tätigkeiten, ohne gleich danach ins Bett zu kippen.

Erstaunlich und für mich vollkommen unerwartet ist, dass das PSA nicht
wie ohne Therapie zu erwarten innert Wochenfrist von 50 auf 70ng/ml
gestiegen ist, sondern lediglich auf 54ng/ml, entsprechende einem Anstieg
der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 16 Tagen auf das Vierfache!, zumindest
während der ersten Hälfte das Zyklus' (Die Zellen, die sich in der zweiten Hälfte
teilen, sind wohl nicht abladiert worden).
Das erleichtert das Warten auf den nächsten Zyklus PSMA-RLT und vielleicht
 auch die Inkaufnahme eines zweiten Zyklus' Docetaxel bis dahin.


Ja, und nun die eigentliche gute Nachricht:
Der Faden nach Heidelberg ist wieder geknüpft, und mir wird bereits vor
Ende Juni ein weiterer Zyklus Lu177-PSMA angeboten. Soweit OK, aber
auch noch  mit einem innovativen PSMA-Liganden, der die Bindung an Speichel- 
und Tränendrüsen und die Nieren deutlich reduzieren soll. Also genau das, 
was ich brauche, um nicht schon mit dem nächsten Zyklus als austherapiert
zu gelten.
Um zu prüfen, ob der neue Ligand auch schön binde, werden vorab zwei
PSMA-PET gemacht, eines mit dem bisher verwendeten PSMA-617, das 
andere mit dem neuen Liganden. Bereits dann sollte man die Schonung
der gesunden Gewebe sehen können und hoffentlich auch eine kräftige
Bindung in meinem vielfältiger gewordenen Zoo verschiedenster Metastasen
(siehe unten, Bild vom 24.05.2018)

Wie ich auf Rückfrage erfahre, soll die Bindung von PSMA durch die Tracer
zweier PET in Folge nur so gering sein, dass Tags danach die Bindung des
Therapeutikums nicht gefährdet sei. Dies wisse man aus theoretischen
Überlegungen und Tierversuchen und mittlerweile auch schon von zehn
Männern, die diese Innovation bereits vor mir als 'Labormaus' testen durften.

Nun sieht die Welt doch wieder einiges erfreulicher aus, als in den recht
üblen Tagen unmittelbar nach der ersten Chemo-Gabe. Die Leberbiopsie
wird gelegentlich nachgeholt, aber nur in dem Falle, dass die Bollen in der
Leber nicht auf die folgenden Therapien ansprechen sollten.

Auch Kontakte zu den Strahlen-Professoren in St. Gallen und Bern sind
bereits geknüpft für den Fall, dass auch die neueren Knochenmetastasen
nicht so gut auf Lutetium ansprechen sollten, wie jener im linken 
Oberschenkelhals, was man ja leider gut in dieser Bildfolge aus Anhang [5]
erkennen kann:

225Actinium hatte das dann doch noch weitgehend geschafft, aber
eben mit dem heftigen Nebenwirkungen, die nun vermieden werden sollten:
 
PET vom 24.05.2018
Mal sehen, wie das PET in einem Vierteljahr aussehen wird!


Hocherfreut, dass nun mein ganzes Team wieder am gleichen Strick zieht,
Konrad,
der Labormäuserich



Wenn das funktionieren sollte, ist wiedermal ein Schritt gegangen 
auf dem Weg zu dem von mir schon 2012 postulierten 
"Spritze rein, und gut ist!"

----------


## Ottocar

Hallo, lieber Konrad- 
erst heute sehe ich, nachdem ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe,auf welcher Ebene Du kämpfen musst.
Entschuldige bitte meine vielen Fragen auf privater Ebene, die eigentlich, gemessen an Deinem Stadium, unbedeutend bzw. untergeordnet sind. 
Ich bewundere Deinen Kampfgeist und glaube, dass Du uns allen im Forum und Deinem Behandlungsteam zeigst, dass es sich lohnt, immer wieder aufzustehen und zu kämpfen und Andere von Deinem Wissen profitieren zu lassen.

Viel Erfolg mit Deiner eingeschlagenen Therapie
wünscht Dir 

Ottocar

----------


## Hvielemi

Wolfjanz,
ich kann deine PN nicht beantworten, weil Du gem. Forensoftware
"keine PN empfangen wilst oder darfst". 
Bitte schick mir deine e-mail-Adresse.

Danke
Konrad



Ottocar,
schon gut, so schlecht geht es mir auch wieder nicht, ich hab ja keine Schmerzen.

Fragen beantworte ich gerne, auch privat, aber eben lieber im Forum, 
weil dann auch Andere davon was mitbekommen, wie Du ja selbst schreibst.
Das hat nicht nur den Vorteil, dass jemand davon ' profitieren' könne, 
sondern auch, dass Falsches rasch korrigiert wird, z.B. von LowRoad
oder Urologe FS, und fehlendes ergänzt wird.

"Kämpfen" tu ich nicht, das ist mir viel zu heroisch.
Ich suche mir eben ganz bewusst die richtigen Ärzte, was auch 
dazu führte, dass ich mich in der Nähe des KSSG niedergelassen hab.
Dazu kommt, dass ich gezielt Informationen aus diesem Forum fische,
ohne das ich nie nach Heidelberg gegangen wäre, bzw. als Folge davon
diese Zeilen nicht mehr schreiben könnte.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Konrad 
wolfmanstag@yahoo.de

Danke
WJ

----------


## Klaus52

Hallo Konrad,

nachdem wir zwei ja in einer ähnlichen Situation sind, möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du dich auch schon mit der Behandlung auseinander gesetzt hast, wie sie in Bad Aibling angewandt wird.
Und zwar wird dort bei der Chemotherapie nur 20 % des Wirkstoffes eingesetzt. Zusätzlich wird Insulin gegeben. Das soll bewirken, dass mit 20 % des Wirkstoffes genauso viel Wirkung wie sonst mit 100 % erzeugt wird. Eben aber auch nur mit 20 % der Nebenwirkungen. Außerdem wird gleichzeitig noch Hyperthermie angewandt. Die Ergebnisse sollen dadurch deutlich besser sein, wie mit der klassischen Chemotherapie.

Nachdem Du auch weitere Sequenzen mit der RLT machen möchtest, würde mich interessieren, ob denn deine Metastasen den Botenstoff noch gut speichern ?
Ich wollte nämlich in Stuttgart noch weitere (nach bisher gehabten 4) Behandlungen mit LU177 durchführen lassen. Dies auch weil ich von meinen bisherigen RLT's kaum Nebenwirkungen bekommen habe. Aber nun meinte die Professorin, dass meine wichtigen Metastasen kaum den Botenstoff speichern und somit auch kein großer Erfolg zu erwarten wäre.

Nachdem ich auch für keine Studien, insbesondere für solche mit Immuntherapien, aufgrund meiner diversen Behandlungen in Frage komme, sehen die Ärzte derzeit eigentlich nur noch eine Chemotherapie mit Cabazitaxel. Die vorherige Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel und Methadon hatte leider keine positiven Ergebnisse gebracht. Nur mit den Nebenwirkungen mit Übelkeit und Appetitlosigkeit habe ich weiterhin zu kämpfen.

Mach's gut 

Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... wie sie in Bad Aibling angewandt wird.Und zwar wird dort bei der Chemotherapie nur 20 % des Wirkstoffes eingesetzt. Zusätzlich wird Insulin gegeben. ... Die Ergebnisse *sollen* dadurch deutlich besser sein, wie mit der klassischen Chemotherapie.



Nein, damit hatte ich mich bisher nicht auseinandergesetzt.
Bad Aibling hat einen üblen Eintrag bei Quackwatch und auch die Patientenkommentare
machen keinen Appetit auf diese Klinik mit ihren reichlich skurrilen Methoden.
"*Sollen*" ist nicht mir genug.




> Nachdem Du auch weitere Sequenzen mit der RLT machen möchtest, würde mich interessieren, 
> ob denn deine Metastasen den Botenstoff noch gut speichern ?


Das scheint der Fall zu sein gemäss dem letzen PSMA-PET, das fünf Beiträge weiter oben zu sehen ist.
Vor der erneuten Therapie in Heidelberg werden zwei PSMA-PETs gemacht:
Eines mit dem bekannten PSMA-617-Liganden, das andere mit dem neuen Liganden, 
der gesundes Gewebe schonen* soll. Wenn* der neue Ligand ebensogut an die Metastasen
bindet und deutlich weniger an die Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen, bekomm ich den Neuen, 
sollte er deutlich schlechter binden, muss ich halt mit dem alten Liganden vorlieb nehmen, 
mitsamt seinen üblen Nebenwirkungen, deretwegen ich eigentlich schon als austherapiert galt.




> ch wollte nämlich in Stuttgart noch weitere (nach bisher gehabten 4) Behandlungen mit LU177 
> durchführen lassen. Dies auch weil ich von meinen bisherigen RLT's kaum Nebenwirkungen 
> bekommen habe. Aber nun meinte die Professorin, dass meine wichtigen Metastasen kaum 
> den Botenstoff speichern und somit auch kein großer Erfolg zu erwarten wäre.



Deine bisherigen vier Zyklen mit PSMA-Lu177 hatten keinen Grossen Erfolg, ausser 
eine Verzögerung des PSA-Verlaufes um einige Wochen. Immerhin dies!
Bei genügender PSMA-Bindung wäre bei deinem heute deutlich höheren PSA-Wert eine
grössere Wirkung des Batastrahlers 177Lu zu erwarten. 
Ob der Ligand speichere, kann objektiv im PSMA-PET festgestellt werden, wenn dabei derselbe 
Ligand verwendet wird, wie in der Therapie (Theragnostik-Konzept).




> Nachdem ich auch für keine Studien, insbesondere für solche mit Immuntherapien, 
> aufgrund meiner diversen Behandlungen in Frage komme, sehen die Ärzte derzeit eigentlich 
> nur noch eine Chemotherapie mit Cabazitaxel. Die vorherige Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel 
> und Methadon hatte leider keine positiven Ergebnisse gebracht. Nur mit den Nebenwirkungen 
> mit Übelkeit und Appetitlosigkeit habe ich weiterhin zu kämpfen.


Das 'Njet' der Studienbedingungen trifft uns sehr weit Fortgeschrittenen mit voller Härte.
Ich kann froh sein, dass das in Heidelberg keine offizielle Phase-I-Studie ist, sondern
so etwas wie formlose erste Gehversuche mit dem neuen Liganden. 
Sonst wär ich wohl nicht dabei.

Wenn Docetaxel nichts gebracht hat, oder nur eine geringfügige Verzögerung der PSA-VZ 
wie bei mir, PSMA nicht genügend bindet, und Studien nicht zugänglich sind, ist Cabacitaxel 
wohl die letzte Chance. Davon würde ich mir aber nicht zu viel versprechen, weil die
Wirkmechanismen der beiden Taxane ähnlich sind.




> Mach's gut


Ach, lieber Klaus, das klingt ja fast wie ein Abschied!
Wie gerne würde ich dir einen weiterführenden Rat geben, aber deine PSMA-PET-CD an 
Dr. Kratochwil in Heidelberg senden (oder an Prof. Haberkorn, der sie dann an K. weiterleiten 
würde), bring wohl auch nur die Feststellung einer ungenügenden PSMA-Bindung ...
Naja, versuchen kann man es ja, zumal in Heidelberg alle zwei Monate auch der aggressivere 
Alphastrahler 225Ac angeboten wird; Das nächste Mal am 13. und 20. Juli. In der Woche
dazwischen sei das aggressive Zeug auch in kleinerer Dosis ambulant zu haben.

Carpe diem!**
Konrad


**Mal wieder ein wenig Horaz lesen:



> Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
> Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
> Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
> Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
> der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
> sei nicht dumm, kläre den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> Nimm den Tag (Carpe diem), und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!


In Latein ist's noch viel schöner: 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpe_diem

----------


## Hvielemi

... mit 50mg/m2 Docetaxel, Zyklus 1:

Nach zwei PSA-Messperioden mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von 16 Tagen
betrug die VZ in den zwei Wochen seit der Infusion immerhin 44 Tage, mit gegen 
das Ende des Zweiwochen-Zyklus rasch abnehmender Tendenz (1. Woche: 67 Tage,
zweite Woche nur noch 37 Tage).
Daraus könnte eine gesamthafte Verzögerung des PSA-Anstieges um 2 Wochen oder
mehr resultieren. Das ist hochwillkommen, denn mit einem PSA-Wert um 100ng/ml 
ist mir deutlich wohler, zum nächsten PSMA-Zyklus zu reisen, als mit 200ng/ml, 
wie das wohl ohne diese einmalige Docetaxel-Gabe der Fall gewesen wäre.

Die Nebenwirkugen der Chemo haben mich bewogen, diese vorerst abzubrechen
und stattdessen voll auf die PSMA-RLT zu setzen. Nach zweieinhalb Wochen geblieben
sind ein besonders Nachts störendes Kribbeln in Händen und Füssen (Neuropathie),
leichter metallischer Geschmack im Mund, weitere rasche Ermüdbarkeit, vermehrtes
Empfindlichkeit im Bereich meiner Hiatushernie  und ein weiter gesunkener 
Hämoglobinwert, den ich sogleich wieder mit einer Spritze EPO gegensteuerte. 
Schlimm scheint das alles nicht, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, bereits vor vier Tagen den
nächsten Zweiwochenzyklus erhalten zu haben, würden sich die NW wohl kumulieren, 
zumal diese in den ersten Tagen doch recht heftig waren (Siehe Beiträge weiter oben).
Ob ich zehn solcher Zyklen, also 20 Wochen, durchhalten würde, beantwortete der
Onkologe mit der Formel "Die meisten brechen früher ab". Mit meinen 5 PRLTs und
einigen perkutanen Bestrahlungen dazu hab ich 80 Wochen gewonnen, und ein
weiterer Zyklus könnte allein weitere 16 bis 20 Wochen bringen ...

Tja, nun weiss ich etwa, was ich von mehr Docetaxel zu erwarten hätte und bin froh,
damit eine Möglichkeit zu haben, um zwischen anderen Therapien überbrücken zu können.
Sogar eine abwechselnde Therapie mit PSMA-RLT und Docetaxel könnte ich mir
vorstellen, erstens um verschiedene Wirkmechanismen zu nutzen und zweitens
um die Erhohlungszeit von den jeweiligen Nebenwirkungen zu verlängern.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Auf mehrfache Nachfrage hab ich meine Profile hier und auf myprostate.eu nachgeführt.
Guck Anhang [1].

Die Mischung von Nachwirkungen der Chemo, der Hitze und folglich des vielen Ozons
machen mir zu schaffen. Ich huste viel zu viel und fühle mich jämmerlich.

Konrad

----------


## Biene7

Lieber Konrad
Ich hoffe, dass die angekündigte Bise Dir etwas Erleichterung verschafft und der anstehende Versuchskaninchen-Ausflug nach Heidelberg den grösstmöglichen Erfolg!
Warum eigentlich hinken die Schweizer so sehr hinterher? Wenn man Lu177 googelt, stösst man auf zig deutsche Kliniken...Aber als mein Partner seinen Onkologen darauf angesprochen hat, war die Reaktion nicht begeistert. Gut, momentan liegt das für meinen Partner noch in (hiffentlich) weiter Zukunft. Aber er nutzt die Ruhepause, die ihm Zytiga verschafft, sich zu informieren und auch seinen Ärzten bezüglich Unterstützung eines selbst gewählten Therapieweges etwas auf den Zahn zu fühlen.....gerade fragen wir uns, ob er sich nicht doch einmal nach anderen Adressen umschauen sollte. Aber wo?

Kennst Du die Studie einet Frau Dr. Bluemlein (schöner Name....) azs Würzburg? Ea geht darin um einen Einsatz des PSMA Pet bei niedrigem PSA und anschliessende Radiotherapien, mit dem Ziel die Tumorlast zu reduzieren bzw entstehende Metastasen so früh wie mlglich gezielt mit Bestrahlung zu vernichten. Soweir das noch möglich ist eben.....

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Biene

Onkologen wissen im Allgemeinen sehr wenig über Prostatakrebs.
Der wird von den Urologen behandelt, bis auch die ratlos sind.
Dann schickt man die Patienten ins Spital zum spezialisierten
Uro-Onkologen. So ein Dorfonkologe hat daher damit keine Erfahrung.

Mindestens seit die am KSSG 2016 meine spektakulären Erfolge zunächst
mit 90Yttrium-PSMA sahen und dann mit dem verbreiteten 177Lutetium-
PSMA will man das auch hier. Aber dann gehen die Patienten von der
Onkologie verloren an die Nuklearmedizin. Nicht in jedem Spital wird
das goutiert.

Bei den Nuklearbehörden in Bern haben die es fertiggebracht, selbst das 
68Gallium-PSMA für's PET um drei Jahre zu verzögern, bis es endlich in Zürich
hergestellt werden durfte, und erst seit letztem Jahr darf man es jeweils 
frühmorgens aus Freiburg/Breisgau importieren nach St. Gallen.
177Lu wird es noch viel schwerer haben, natürlich auch, weil die 
Kliniken für Nuklearmedizin schon jetzt ohne Prostatapatienten voll
ausgelastet sind und eine neue Station viel Geld kostet, u.A. wegen der
Kanalisationsführung über einen Abklingtank, Abschirmungen etc.
Spar mir technische Details. 
In Australien dürfen die Patienten nach der 177Lu-Injektion einfach heim ...

Das wird bei uns wohl erst kommen, wenn Novartis und Roche ihre Studien 
starten. Deren Pipeline sieht aber schon jetzt alt aus, im Vergleich zu den
Innovationen aus Heidelberg.


Was Frau Dr. Blümlein studiert, mach ich schon seit Jahren, zuletzt vor
etwa zwei Monaten:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...585#post106585

Wie es dann weiterging im Mai, sieht man hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...256#post107256
Das ist zuviel aufs mal, nun braucht es eine systemische Therapie.
Die Chemo mit Docetaxel hab ich mit geringem Erfolg und heftigen NW
gleich wieder beendet, und nun geht es wieder ins Ausland, wo das 177Lutetium
mittlerweile auf den dreifachen Preis aufgeschlagen hat. 
Das kann sich nicht Jeder leisten, denn die KK darf keine geplanten Therapien
im Ausland bezahlen.

Nach dem folgenden Nadir wird es wieder ein PET geben und vielleicht auch Bestrahlungen
von Metastasen, die nicht so gut ansprechen auf 177Lu. Beliebig oft geht dieses JoJo
nicht mehr, mein Blut wird immer lausiger und 10 Metastasen in der Leber brächte
kein CyberKnife weg, ohne zugleich die Leber zu zerstören. 
Doch die brauch in noch ein Zeitchen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Biene7

Nun ja, ein Dorfonkologe ist es dann auch nicht......Mein Partner war nach der OP und der anschliessenden Bestrahlung eigentlich ausschliesslich bei einem Radiologen in Behandlung und zwar an einem der beiden grossen Häuser in Bern....der hat nun einen auf Prostatakrebs soezialisierten Onkologen hinzu gezogen, als die Therapie mit Zytiga anstand.
Ersterer favorisiert natürlich Radiotherapien, wann immer möglich.....zu ihm ist das Vertrauen gross. Was eben den Onkologen betrifft, sind wir unsicher....
Und mein Partner ist bisher genau in der Situation, in der die Erkenntnisse aus Würzburg relevant sind....

Aber die Uneinigkeit mit dem Onkologen beginnt schon bei der Frage: ab welchem PSA Wert macht ein PSMA Pet Sinn. Er denkt ab 5 aufwärts.....
Momentan noch nicht relevant, aber der Tag wird kommen....Wohin dann? Einen Arzt suchen, der den PSMA Therapien inkl früher Diagnostik offener gegenübersteht? 
Ich missbrauche Dein Thema gerade etwas für Fragen, die für Dich persönlich eher vor einiger Zeit relevant waren....entschuldige.....aber vielleicht kennst Du eine gute Adresse, mindestens für eine Zweitmeinung, Bern, Zürich, Basel.....ist ja alles erreichbar.

Und ja, die Krankenkasse und die Behandlungen im Ausland......mein Partner hat das Glück einer Versicherung, die für ihn noch als Expat in der CH abgeschlossen wurde und die verordnete Therapien im Ausland zahlt....und er könnte die Kosten auch selbst tragen. Eigentlich schlimm wenn auch nicht überraschend, dass die bestmögliche Therapie doch am Geldbeutel hängt.....

LG

----------


## Georg_

Euer Onkologe orientiert sich mit dem PSA Wert von 5 am Cholin PET/CT. Ihr könntet ihm ein paar Studien zum PSMA PET/CT zusenden.

----------


## Hvielemi

Es ist offensichtlich, dass auch ein PSMA-PET mehr zeigt bei höherem PSA-Wert.
Unter 1.5ng/ml halte ich den Versuch, was zu sehen für äusserst fraglich,
aber 5ng/ml abzuwarten ist wohl unnötig.
Eines der ersten PSMA-PETs überhaupt ist in [1] zu sehen. Das war mit weniger
als 5ng/ml, und es bestehen nicht die geringsten Zweifel, dass man 'was' sieht.

In Bern ist der Strahlemann meines Vertrauens Prof. Aebersold am Inselspital,
der zudem über einen Maschinenpark verfügt, der weltweit seinesgleichen sucht.

Nach dem Abgang der Professorin meines Vertrauens von St. Gallen nach 
Manchester fällt es mir schwer, einen Uro-Onkologen in CH zu empfehlen. 
Die nachfolgenden Worte hab ich wieder gestrichen. Sie hülfen Dir nicht.

Konrad



Aber was Anderes, liebe Biene:
Wenn Du Rat bekommen möchtest, schreib doch bitte ein Profil hier im Forum, 
oder noch besser auf myprostate.eu, dass man vor dem Antworten weiss, 
worum es gehe.
Und stell deine Fragen dort, wo Du die Antworten zusammenhalten kannst: 
In einem eigenen Thema. 
Danke

Hvielemi


Übrigens: 
'LG' kommen bei mir nicht an. 
Man kann diese beiden vielleicht gemeinten Worte ruhig ausschreiben,
wenn man hinterher sorgfältige eine Antwort erwartet.
LG?

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, zusammen,
mein MAnn ist bei Dr.Templeton am Claraspital in BAsel in Behandlung, den Du, Konrad, empfohlen hattest. Er ist von Prof. Gillesen ausgebildet, also in der Uroonkologie erfahren.  Er steht mit ihr im Kontakt und tauscht sich mit ihr aus bei schwierigen Situationen, die man besser diskutiert als einsam zu entscheiden. Er ist empathisch und zugewandt, sehr überlegt und sympathisch. Hat auch ein enges Netzwerk ins Inselspital zu Prof. Aebersold. Ebenso zu Radioligandentherapien in Deutschland.
Fazit, man ist bei ihm in sehr guten Händen.
Der Nuklearmediziner im Claraspital kommt aus Freiburg, wo RLT gemacht wird und hat dorthin beste Beziehungen, sodass auch von dieser Seite nicht gemauert wird.
Vielleicht ist dies für Eure Entscheidung eine Hilfe, liebe Biene.
Schön GRüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Gabriele,
an Dr. Templeton hatte ich bei meinem letzten Beitrag nicht gedacht.
Den hab ich sehr geschätzt, als er noch am KSSG war.

Konrad


@Biene:
Das PSMA-PET von 2012 ist nicht in Anhang [1], sondern in [4] zu sehen, sorry.
PSA betrug damals 4.1ng/ml.
Das mittlere Bild in [5] zeigt ein PET bei 1.5ng/ml. Man sieht darin - NICHTS!
(mal abgesehen von der altbekannten Knochenmetastase in linken Femurhals).
Aber ALLE Metastasen, die zwei Monate später bei 19ng/ml sichtbar wurden,
waren längst angelegt.
Ein PSMA-PET unter 2ng/ml erscheint mir daher fragwürdig.

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Reise zurPSMA RLT NACH HEIDELBERG uund zurück in diesem Heissen Sommer war zuviel für mich.
Gestern früh war schluss, und ich rief 112 an man möge bitte kommen und mich irgendwie retten
Nichts ist wie zuvor Ich bin seeehr müde
und die arme Doris hat plötzlich eine neue schwierige Aufgabe.
Danke Doris, dass Du das gestern gleich angepackt hast!
Einiges ist schwierig geworden, und es wird einige Zeit dauern bis ich rehabilitiert bin
Tja, dannmacht mal ein Zeitchen ohne mih weiter,
Vorerst Danke euch allen

liebe Grüsse und vielleicht bis bald in besseren Zeiten

Konrad

----------


## DieBlonde

Es macht mich traurig das zu lesen. Konrad, ich wünsche dir, dass du dich von den Strapazen bald erholst, alles Gute!

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Konrad

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bald wieder zu Kräften kommst. Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen!

Herzliche Grüsse
Pierrot

----------


## JoergK

Lieber Konrad,

alles Gute und baldige Erholung !

Servus
Jörg

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad,

es macht uns sehr betroffen, das von dir zu lesen! Wir wünschen dir alle Kraft der Welt und dass dein Körper sich von den Strapazen der Therapie und der langen Reise bald erholt!

Herzliche Grüße aus Heidelberg und alles Liebe und Gute
Helmut und Monika

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo lieber Konrad,
auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute und komm bitte wieder auf die " Beine " . . .

das Forum braucht Dich !

----------


## Hartmut S

> liebe Grüsse und vielleicht bis bald in besseren Zeiten


Die Lieben Grüsse gehen von uns, an dich zurück, in der Hoffnung, dass dieses " bis bald" nicht zu lange dauert.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut und brigitte
auch an die liebe Doris

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Konrad, auch wir sind in Gedanken bei dir!

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad,

auch ich möchte mich den Anderen anschliessen und wünsch dir alles erdenklich Gute und nur das Beste.

Hochachtung vor deinem Kampfgeist.


Beste Grüße

Bernd

----------


## Wolfjanz

Gute Besserung, Konrad!

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## ernst06

Alles, alles Gute Konrad!
Ernst

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad,

auch ich wünsche Dir, dass Du bald wieder auf die Beine kommst!

Ralf

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
wie viele andere stillen Mitleser auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute auf deinem Weg. Woauchimmer er dich hinführt ...
Franzl

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Konrad,




> Danke Doris, dass Du das gestern gleich angepackt hast!


und ich möchte dir danken, der du hier im Forum unzähligen Betroffenen  u n d  deren Partnern zupackend hilfst.

Gute Besserung!

Winfried

----------


## Frank1958

Manche Wege
 sind steinig und schmal
 und so manch ein Anstieg
 wird einem zur Qual.
 Doch am Ende des Weges,
 das weiß ich genau,
 ist der Himmel über Dir
 wieder sonnig und blau.
 Ich wünsche Dir Hoffnung,
 viel Mut und viel Kraft.
 Schon bald wirst du sagen:
„Ich hab es geschafft“.
_unbekannter Verfasser

Alles Gute Marion und Frank
_

----------


## spitzmuck

Lieber Konrad!
Wünsche Dir auch ganz schnelle Genesung!
Thomas aus dem fernen Gebirge

----------


## W. Werner

Konrad - ich danke Dir für alles, was Du richtungsweisend für viele PCA-Betroffene hier weitergegeben hast und wünsche Dir (und uns), daß Du das noch lange weiter tun kannst: Du, Deine Erfahrungen und (Er)Kenntnisse sind unersetzlich!

----------


## vaukaa

> Konrad - ich danke Dir für alles, was Du richtungsweisend für viele PCA-Betroffene hier weitergegeben hast und wünsche Dir (und uns), daß Du das noch lange weiter tun kannst: Du, Deine Erfahrungen und (Er)Kenntnisse sind unersetzlich!


Da schließe ich mich an, auch ich habe seit langem von Konrads Wissen und Erfahrung profitiert. Auch seine unnachahmliche Art, "sperrige" Beiträge samt Verfasser in eine "genießbare" Richtung zu schubsen dient in hohem Maße dem Forum, davon lebt es und entwickelt sich weiter. Herzlichen Dank dafür und alles Gute wünscht
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke euch Allen für die guten Wünsche und auch für die Wertschätzungfür das, was ich in besseren Zeiten hier m Forum getan habe. mit so manchem 'Fall fiebere ich gerne mit ,auchwenn die PSA-Verläufe mir gelegentlichdurcheinander geraten. Bald werde ich wieder Tritt fassen.

Meine Reise nach Heidelberg wurde umrahmt von Besuchen und Treffen im Wartezimmerder Nuklearmedizin
von und mit Forenmitgliedern. hierfür herzlichen Dank!Übernachten durfte ich auf Adams Weingut mit
der musikalichen Begleitung und Fahrdienstvon Wolfjanz


Ja und als ich dann am Sonntag frühvon den Rettungssanitätern mit Doris Hilfebehutsam zusammen gepackt worden war
hab ich sie um ihre Hand gebeten
Am Donnerstag war dannmein Spitalzimmer in ein Standesamt verwandelt worden, wo es gab starke-Ja-Worte!

Das Festessen für uns beide stammte aus der regulären Spitalküche
Crevetten mit Fenchel an einer Safransauce

Honeymoon  holen wir dannim Herbst nach irgendwo abseits vom Rummel Auf den Kanaren
, La Gomera oder isla Bonita, la Palma?

Die nächste Reise geht schon bald nach Kilchberg zur  REHA,
 viel Arbeit!für Kopf und rechte Hand... 
dass da noch viel zu tun sei. lest ihr aus diesem etwas wirren Text...

Ich wünsch euch allen stets tiefen PSA,

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Gratuliere, ich wünsche dir auch noch eine schöne und lange Zeit damit du alles vielleicht leichter nehmen kannst. Du hast ja jetzt eine gute Holfe dabei.

----------


## RalfDm

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch, und eine lange, glückliche gemeinsame Zeit Euch beiden!

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Konrad ,vorab mal !!!!!!
herzlichen Glückwunsch  
du bist immer gut für Überraschung super !!!
wir sehen und hören
gruss 
adam

----------


## adam 60

Das Smiley ist ein Glücksballon

----------


## buschreiter

Auch von mir, lieber Konrad, einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad,

allerherzlichste Glückwünsche zur Vermählung und alles Liebe und Gute Euch beiden !!! Das nenne ich mal gute Nachrichten !!!!

Wir wünschen Dir baldige Genesung, damit die Hochzeitsreise beginnen kann! Es war so schön (zwar nicht die Umstände), Dich in Heidelberg kennengelernt zu haben. Der Tipp mit dem nahen Italiener war sehr gut. Diesen haben wir die Tage nach dem NCT- Besuch bereits wieder aufgesucht. Das gibt nun unser "Klinik-Stammlokal". Und wir denken dann immer an Dich. Vielleicht ja mal wieder dort? Wenn Du wieder einmal in Heidelberg bist, dann gib uns bitte Bescheid. Komme ganz schnell wieder auf die Beine und viel Erfolg bei der Reha!!!

Viele Grüße aus Heidelberg
Monika und Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch......und gute Erholung.

Uwe

----------


## Michael4711

Lieber Konrad,

auch von mir, unbekannterweise herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich und deine Frau Doris.

Michael

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Konrad,

ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht. Irgendwie war das ja immer so!

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit liebe Doris und lieber Konrad und gute Besserung damit ihr die Flitterwochen geniessen könnt!

----------


## ernst06

Herlichen Glückwunsch!!!

----------


## Wolfjanz

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Doris & Konrad, laßt die Dosen hinter Eurer Hochzeitskutsche scheppern :Blinzeln: 

Und vor allem, Konrad, komm´ wieder auf die Beine, wir brauchen Dich hier!

Beste Gruesse in die Schweiz
Wolfgang

----------


## manolis

Auch ich als Frischling schliesse mich den vielen Glückwünschen an,


Jürgen

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Konrad,
neben ganz herzlichen Glückwünschen zu Hochzeit, senden wir Dir auch allerbeste Genesungswünsche.
Wir freuen uns sehr über Deine Fortschritte und wünschen Dir und Doris unvergessliche Flitterwochen im warmen Süden.
Mit ganz herzlichen Grüßen
Christine, Fritz und unser Dobi Axel

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Doris, lieber Konrad,

auch von Brigitte und mir Glückwünsche zur Hochzeit!

Unvergessliche Flitterwochen im warmen Süden wären schön.
Hier würde aber auch noch ein Campingwagen stehen für Skandinavien.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieben Gruss
Brigitte und Hartmut

----------


## Huskie

*Menschen treten in unser Leben und begleiten uns eine Weile. Einige*
*bleiben für lange, denn sie hinterlassen ihre Spuren in unserem Herzen.*


Lieber Konrad,


auch wenn ich nur über das Forum Kontakt mit Dir hatte, so hat Deine Präsenz im Forum meine Frau und mich stets sehr beeindruckt. Wir wünschen Dir und Deiner nun Ehefrau noch viele schöne Stunden und erfüllte Tage. Trotz Krankheit kann man mit einem geliebten Partner immer wieder seine Mitte finden und vielleicht auch am Lebensende noch sein Meisterstück vollenden.


Herzliche Grüße


Huskie

----------


## Isetta300

Lieber Konrad,

ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau alles Gute.
Meine Marlies habe ich vor 48 Jahren kennengelernt. Seit 34 Jahren sind wir zusammen. Geheiratet haben wir vor 3 Jahren. Marlies hat mich in meine (unsere) Krankheit hineinbegleitet.

Liebe Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Konrad, moins Doris,

auch ich wünsche Euch alles Gute zu Eurer Hochzeit, möget Ihr noch sehr viele Jahre glücklich zusammen leben.

----------


## W. Werner

> Bald werde ich wieder Tritt fassen.


Das wünschen wir Dir und Doris (und uns allen).



> .... hab ich sie um ihre Hand gebeten


Woouw - Du hast erfreulicherweise Deinen Lebensmut nicht verloren, nicht zuletzt Dank Deiner Partnerin!
Euch beiden viel Glück und Zeit - Wolfgang

----------


## Dieterkarl

Lieber Konrad,

die besten Wünsche für Doris und Dich zu Eurer Hochzeit. Als ich davon hier las, hatte ich Tränen in den Augen (Hormonweichei eben!) Ein wunderbares Zeichen der Liebe, gerade in dieser nicht einfachen Zeit, Chapeau!
Ja sicher, ich gehöre auch zu den Vielen hier im Forum, die regelmäßig von dir lesen, von deiner Erfahrung und unermüdlichen Einsatz hier profitieren. Damals zu Beginn meiner Therapie hast du mir mit deinen Postings hier einfach gut getan. Dafür meinen Respekt und ein herzliches Dankeschön.
Jetzt wünsche ich Euch, dass du schnell wieder auf die Beine Kommst und ihr bald herrliche Flitterwochen erleben dürft!
Die besten Grüße auch unbekannter Weise an Doris!
Dieter

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

ich lese das jetzt erst. Habe gestern meine Nachbarschaft mit dem Bus durch die Gegend kutschiert und anschließend ins Glas geschaut. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vermählung.

WernerE

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Konrad,

Ich kenne Dich nicht persönlich, bin ein Frischling hier im Forum. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich Dir in meiner ersten "Panik" nach meiner Diagnose im April eine PN geschickt habe. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr richtig an den genauen Inhalt erinnern (es gibt wohl hier im Forum nicht die Möglichkeit gesendete PNs zu sehen, oder ?). Ich vermute mal, dass Du mir als erster sehr kompetent und vertrauensvoll erschienen bist, das ich das irgendwie einfach mitteilen musste in meinem ersten Schreck.

Nun, es ist eine Zeit dazwischen vergangen, und Du hast mir unterdessen viele wertvolle Tips gegeben und meine Gedanken auch wieder in die richtige Richtung gelenkt, wofür ich Dir sehr dankbar bin. 

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Grund meiner Antwort:
Herzliche Gratulation und die besten Wünsche zu Eurer Hochzeit !! Möget ihr beide noch viele schöne Momente geniessen.

Tritus

----------


## Frank1958

Alles Gute und viel Glück für Euch lieber Konrad. Wir denken an Euch. M+F

----------


## Helmut

Herzlichste Glückwünsche zur Hochzeit lieber Konrad und baldige Genesung!

Helmut

----------


## spitzmuck

Lieber Konrad,
auch von mir die herzlichsten Grüße zur Vermählung, wünsche Euch Beiden erlebnisreiche Flitterwochen und noch viele glückliche gemeinsame Jahre!
Danke Dir auch noch mal für Deine Hilfe im Forum als ich neu hier war. Wir starteten auch mit PN, für mich bist Du mein Mentor!
Komme Du schnellstens wieder auf die Beine, um die schönen Zeiten mit Deiner Ehefrau zu genießen.
Alles Gute Euch!
Glück auf aus dem fernen Gebirge!
Thomas

----------


## vaukaa

Auch von mir, lieber Konrad, alles Gute und die besten Wünsche  zur Hochzeit. Bei der Gelegenheit herzlichen Dank auch für den Optimismus und die ausgezeichneten Kenntnisse unserer Krankheit, sicher hättest Du Dir was schöneres vorstellen können, aber Du hast  in vielen Jahren ein Wissen angehäuft, das dem gesamten Forum sehr hilft. Bewundernswert und Chapeau!

Volker

----------


## Franzlxaver

Ja, man kommt auf die verrücktesten Ideen ;-)
Alles Liebe und Gute euch

----------


## mikevienna

Lieber Konrad!

Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute Dir und Deiner nunmehrigen Gattin.
Und aufgegeben wird ein Brief😎😎😎

Ganz liebe Grüsse aus Dalmatien

Michael

----------


## rembert

Mensch Konrad..  dich kann man ja nicht aus den Augen lassen ;-))
Alles erdenklich Gute für euch und viel Kraft für dich !!
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

tja lieberRembert.
mansollte michin derTAt nichtaus den Augen lassen

Das lesen, denken und auchSchreiben strengen mich noch extrem an,
und meine Beiträge der letzten Tage seit dem Hirnschlag sind meist purer Blöhdsinn
und voller Fehler.

Bitte um Verzeihung., es geht
halt nur unklar und schwammig

Und nun dazu noch dies:

Inder Nacht auf gestern bin ich einfach im Flur hingeknallt.
Blutbad, Gesicht aufgeschlagen.
Mich selbst miteinigen Frottee-tüchern wiedergebettet

Dann irreSchmerzen in rechtemSchulterblatt
und in den Rippen rechts.

Ich dummer Tor glaubte, das müssten wohl neue
rasch wachsende Knochenmetastasen sein  die solche Schmerzen verursachen...?!

Mitextremen Schmerzen dann gegen gegen11:00 Uhr irrgendwie Notfall112angerufen.
und Doris, die ihren Ausflug in dieBerge sofortabbrechen wollte

Polizei kam undwar überzeugt, ich sei zusammengeschlagen worden

Die auchbald eingetroffenenRettungssanitäter holten mich ( schon wieder)raus.

Auf dem extrem schmerzvollen Weg im Krankenwagen ins Spital stieg dann meine Doris zu

Im Notfall suchte man per CT nach Knochenbrüchen im Gesicht,
fand aber
a) eine sturzbedingte Hirnblutung und
b) vier gebrochene Rippen, womit die üblen
schmerzen ganzeinfach erklärt waren ....


Sturz-Ursache sei wohl ein Herzinfarkt gewesen?

Unglaubwürdige Story?

find ich auch!Viel Blöhder geht wohlgar nicht!

Naja der schmerzstillende Morphin-Rausch
trägt wohl das seine bei...

Euchliebe Foristen alles gute bis ich dann wieder ein
Comeback versuche, diesmal mit weniger Blöhdsinn.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Stefan1

Man man Konrad,

was machst Du nur für Sachen ?

bleib bloß liegen bis Du wieder fest auf Deinen Beinen stehst, bleibt Dir im Augenblick auch nix anderes übrig . . .

Dir alles Gute und Genesung.

----------


## Hartmut S

gelöscht,
weil mein beitrag falsch war.
wir haben inzwischen telefoniert.

----------


## SeppS58

Lieber Konrad,

so, wie Du kämpfst, kommst Du bald wieder!  Zumindest wünsche ich das Dir und mir!  Deine Tipps sind Gold wert. 

Mein behandelnder Oberarzt im Klinikum r.d. Isar staunte nicht schlecht, als ich ihm die Vor- und Nachteile von Xtandi gegenüber Zytiga für mich erklärt habe, aber diese Wissen kam von Dir!

Danke und rasche Heilung der Knochenbrüche  (nicht nur weil die Rippen sau weh tun)!

----------


## rembert

Konrad du zäher und völlig verrückter Kerl ;-))),
bist ein wirklich hervorragendes Beispiel, was ein Mensch so alles ertragen kann. ohne seinen Humor zu verlieren...
hoffe die schnallen dich jetzt erstmal paar Tage ans Bett !!!!
Lieben Gruß und stay strong !!!
Rembert

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad,

beim lesen was dir alles widerfahren ist, wird mir ganz schwindelig! Was kann ein Mensch alles aushalten! Wir wünschen dir auf diesem Wege alles erdenklich Gute und viel Kraft! Bitte immer weiter kämpfen, aber das tust du ja bestimmt.

Viele liebe Grüße aus Heidelberg von Helmut und Monika

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Konrad, 
Gute Besserung und Alles Gute!

Gruesse von der Maulbeerinsel
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Konrad...mache mir langsam Gedanken..hoffe es geht dir etwas besser ??

Lieben Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

wir versuchen heute einmal Konrad zu erreichen.
Keinesfalls möchten wir aber, dass Konrad sich bedrängt fühlt.
Entweder er nimmt das Gespräch an, oder er ruft zurück, wenn der Gesundheitszustand es zulässt.

Danke für die vielen Emails und die PN s, die ihr geschrieben habt, weil ihr euch um Konrad sorgen macht.
Ich weiss auch nicht viel mehr.
Das was ich weiß, werde ich nicht ausplaudern, weil ich nicht weiß, ob es Konrad recht wäre.

Nur soviel,
lieber Konrad, wir wünschen Doris und Dir alles Gute!
. . . . und melde dich (ohne Bitte), falls wir dich nicht erreichen,  wenns dir besser geht!

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte,
jörg, sharky und pasha

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Konrad,
ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute und schnelle Genesung.
Ich vermisse Deine lieben und kompeten Beiträge.
Du fehlst mir!
Herzliche Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Hvielemi

jetzt zweiter Hirvmschlag
gebrochwnw Rippem  weiterhin sehrahhmerzfhft

recht blödheworseb
kann kaum spörecjevm

gruss eich alem,
liebe freumde

konrad

----------


## Andreas S.

Lieber Konrad,

...schöne Scheiße. Kannst Du lesen?

Alles Gute,
Andreas

----------


## uwes2403

Ach Mensch......ich wünsche Dir das Beste....

Uwe

----------


## rembert

Konrad...bleib tapfer !!   musst jetzt geduldig sein. Das wird wieder, bist aber keine 18 mehr :-)))
ganz lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## JoergK

Lieber Konrad,
... bleib stark ... geduldig ... du schaffst es ...
viele herzliche Grüße
Servus
Jörg

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Konrad,
wir sind-wie bestimmt alle hier im Forum-in Gedanken bei dir und deiner Doris und halten die Daumen dass du auch diesen Berg schaffst!

----------


## SeppS58

Lieber Konrad,

ich kenne Dich leider erst ein paar Monate und auch nur über dieses Forum hier, aber Du hast mir schon sehr wertvolle Tipps gegeben. Und nicht nur mir.

An Dein Wissen und Deine klare Art es auszudrücken, kommt hier keiner ran.

Komm bald wieder, aber quäl Dich nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Sepp

----------


## klaus42

Lieber Konrad, den guten Wünschen hier im Forum schließe ich mich mit meinen Gedanken an Dich an. Wir haben uns nie persönlich kennengelernt, aber seit 2012 habe ich jeden Beitrag von Dir gelesen, zumal wir sehr ähnliche Kennzahlen haben, aber einen völlig anderen Weg in der PB gegangen sind. Jetzt hast Du eine Baustelle die Deine ganze Kraft kostet und alle im Forum sind gedanklich bei Dir.
Lieben Gruß
Klaus

----------


## Carl70

Lieber Konrad, 

von Herzen wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung. Wie kein Zweiter ist es Dir in den vergangenen Jahren gelungen, die Krankheit in Schach zu halten. Dafür, dass Du uns hier teilhaben lässt, gebührt Dir besonderer Dank. Ich wünsche Dir sehr, dass Du auch dieses Mal weiter die Oberhand behältst.

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

wir haben eine schlechte Nachricht.
Konrad wird es leider nicht mehr schaffen.
Er meint, dass er nun auf seine letzte Reise gehen muss.

*Konrad möchte sich bei allen herzlich bedanken, die ihn unterstützt haben, und hofft, dass er vielen helfen konnte.
*
Konrad sagt, er hat sein Leben genossen, auch die Zeit bei uns.
Er kann nun seinen Besuch leider nicht mehr wiederholen.


Mit traurigen Grüssen
Hartmut und Brigitte

----------


## LowRoad

Oh Mann, ich hätte ihm so gerne noch einen schönen Sommer gegönnt, wie er es sich erhofft hatte. Trotzdem, Konrad, Du bist ein Großer! Gute Reise. Traurig...

Andi

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Freunde,

bin eben nach langer Zeit wieder ins Forum, bei mir ist Gott sei Dank Ruhe, und lese die traurigen Zeilen.

Es ist klar, dasss unser Leben endlich ist, trotzdem sitzt der Schmerz tief Konrad nicht mehr zu lesen.

Mach es gut, Konrad - gute Reise.

Gruss Manfred

----------


## uwes2403

Lieber Konrad,

gute Reise...wir sehen uns...irgendwann...

Uwe (traurig)

----------


## WernerE

Das ist kaum zu fassen. Die Medikamente, die Konrad konsumieren musste, waren sicherlich nicht schuldlos.

Alles Gute, Konrad

WernerE

----------


## rembert

bin erschüttert... er war mir eine große Hilfe und Stütze in all den Jahren.
Hatte ihm so sehr gewünscht noch die Kurve zu kriegen.
werde dich immer in guter Erinnerung halten Konrad.
Machs gut !!!  
Rembert

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad,
wir hätten Dich noch sehr gerne länger unter uns gehabt und hofften immer wieder auf eine Stabilisierung deiner Krankheit.
Gerne hätten wir auch noch eine gemeinsame Wanderung im Appenzeller Land mit dir und Doris unternommen. Leider sollte es nicht mehr sein.
So bleibt uns jetzt nur eine sehr schöne Erinnerung an die Tage auf dem Säntis.
Wir wünschen Dir eine Zeit ohne Schmerzen und eine letzte gute Reise
Karl und Hilde

----------


## silver dollar

Sehr sehr schade, auch wenn absehbar trifft es doch immer direkt wenn es Realität zu werden scheint
Gute schmerzfreie Reise Konrad.
Ernst-Günther

----------


## daniela3

So traurig...irgendwie trifft es immer die Falschen. Ich hoffe lieber Konrad, du hast wenigstens keine Schmerzen. Vielen Dank für all deine Hilfe!
Und dir Doris, viel Kraft....

----------


## flüstermann

-----------------
-----------------

ich kann es nicht besser ausfdrücken!

Er fehlt mir (uns) jetzt schon!

Danke für deine Zeit hier und bei uns und für uns (mich)!


mit traurigen Gedanken

Harald

----------


## Dieterkarl

Lieber Konrad,

auch mich macht es traurig, diese Botschaft zu lesen. Ich hoffe, du nimmst mein herzliches Danke mit auf deinen letzten Weg. Nach meiner Erstdiagnose  hast du mir versiert zur Seite gestanden und mir ein großes Stück Angst genommen, mich zuversichtlich gemacht. 
Du wirst nicht nur mir hier mit deinem kompetenten Wissen und deiner charmanten Art  fehlen.

Ich hoffe du kannst in Frieden gehen und findest auf deiner letzten Reise einen wunderschönen Platz.

Einen letzten lieben Gruß
Dieter

----------


## Levil13

Eine traurige und schlimme Nachricht!

Den Weg den Du vor dir hast, kennt keiner.
Nie ist ihn einer so gegangen, wie du ihn gehen wirst.
Es ist dein Weg.

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Markus

----------


## Wolfjanz

Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms quite clear, no doubt, somehow.
Ah, but I was so much older then, I´m younger than that now.  [B.D.

Godspeed, Konrad!
Danke für Alles..

----------


## MartinWK

Konrad, du hast die Krankheit immer unter Kontrolle gehabt. Aber der Tod ist für alle unvermeidlich, er läßt sich nicht in die Schranken weisen. Man kann ihm nur zuvorkommen.
Ein erfülltes ganzes Leben hattest du schon dank deiner Beiträge hier im Forum - und da war ja noch viel mehr, vorher und währenddessen.
Gute Reise
Martin

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad,

tief erschüttert lesen wir die traurige Nachricht! Wir durften dich kürzlich noch in Heidelberg in der Klinik und bei einem schönen Essen beim Italiener kennen lernen. Du hattest den Blick auf die schönen Dinge des Lebens nie verloren. Die Blumen am Wegesrand, auf die du uns aufmerksam gemacht hast, das werden wir nie vergesen. Dankbar nahmen wir deine Hilfe, deine guten Ratschläge an. Wir hoffen, du hast keine Schmerzen und denken sehr an dich und deine Frau Doris. Du wirst uns fehlen.
Ein letzter lieber Gruß und Danke für alles  
Helmut und Monika aus Heidelberg

----------


## mikevienna

Konrad,
auch ich habe bei der Nachricht Tränen bekommen...so ein langer Kampf wird nun leider zu Ende gehen.
Ich wünsche Dir und Doris, obwohl persönlich nie kennengelernt, alles Gute auf diesem harten Weg!

Machs gut 

Michael

----------


## Georg_

Konrad,

ich bin auch sehr betroffen von dieser Nachricht. Ich habe immer gedacht, Du findest schon wieder den nächsten Ausweg. Aber gegen Deine Schlaganfälle ist wohl nichts zu machen.

Georg

----------


## HGROES

Konrad,
alles Gute


Der Tod ist dein Geburtsrecht.
Er ist ein Geschenk,
auf das jeder Anrecht hat.
Er ist eine Ruhestätte für die Erschöpften,
eine Zuflucht für Gejagte,
eine Lehre für diejenigen, die auf Abwege geraten sind,
ein Meilenstein für den Pilger
und ein Paradies für die Gläubigen.

_Sai Baba_

----------


## Frank1958

Das tut uns sehr Leid. Deine Beiträge lieber Konrad werden noch viele Jahre vielen von uns nützlich sein und auch helfen. Wir wünschen dir , das du nicht leiden musst. Für deine Frau viel Kraft für die Kommende Zeit.   
Marion und Frank

----------


## spertel

Niemals geht man so ganz !

Vielen Dank für 4400 Beiträge, Konrad; Du gehst vor uns, aber nicht von uns.

Gute Reise in eine hoffentlich ruhigere Welt.............

----------


## Franzlxaver

Was soll man schreiben außer der Wahrheit? Danke für die Jahre mit dir und deinem Rat. Danke dafür zu sehen, dass sich "Kämpfen" lohnt (auch wenn du es nie als Kampf bezeichnet hast ;-) ). Möge dein Abgang so sein, wie du dir ihn vorgestellt hast. CU

----------


## SeppS58

Lieber Konrad,

bis bald!

Liebe Doris,

mein Mitgefühl.

Carpe diem!
Sepp

----------


## Stefan1

Lieber Konrad,
ich weiß nicht was ich sagen / schreiben soll, ich bin erschüttert . . . ich muß zugeben, auch mir sind beim lesen die Tränen gekommen . . .

danke für Deinen Rat und Antworten die Du mir des öffteren gegeben hast, dafür DANKE . . .

----------


## W. Werner

Auch mir fehlen die Worte. Danke, Konrad - mach' et joht!
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad,
nachdem bei dir nun wohl ein Punkt der Hoffnungslosigkeit und unerträglicher Qual erreicht ist, an dem dein Lebenswille schwindet, wünsche ich dir ein schmerzfreies sanftes Hinübergleiten. 

Du kannst mit der Gewissheit und inneren Zufriedenheit abtreten, sehr vielen Betroffenen und Angehörigen hier im Forum geholfen zu haben. Du wirst eine sehr große Lücke hinterlassen - nicht nur fachlich, sondern einfach auch als Mensch mit der unnachahmlichen Gesamtheit deiner Person, mit der du dich hier im Forum eingebracht hast. 

Auch wenn mir nicht immer einer Meinung waren - Chapeau, wie du verstanden hast mit deiner Krankheit umzugehen und dabei Anderen mit deinem Rat noch zur Seite stehen konntest.

Mach's gut
Roland

----------


## W.Rellok

Meine Erinnerung an Konrad bleibt verbunden mit seinem Zitat




> Carpe diem!**
> 
> **Mal wieder ein wenig Horaz lesen:
> 
> 
> Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
> Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
> Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
> Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
> ...


Auch dafür danke ich Dir, lieber Konrad.

Winfried

----------


## Reinhold2

Konrad, wir haben uns öfter darüber unterhalten, wie der Abgang eines Tages sein wird. Ob freiwillig gewollt (in der Schweiz ja sehr einfach zu realisieren), oder von den Umständen bestimmt. Schlimmste Annahme war, dass man nicht mehr sebstbestimmt handeln kann. Wie wir leider sehen, ist die zweite Alternative die am häufigst vorkommende. Um Deine Schmerzen etc. mache ich mir keine Gedanken: die Palliativmedizin ist inzwichen so weit, dass kein Mensch mehr Schmerzen erdulden muss. 
Dein umfassendes, ohne Studium (!) sebst angeeignetes Wissen über unsere Krankheit wird uns allen sehr fehlen! Auch Deine positive Denkungsweise und Deine aufbauende Art diese zu vermitteln, wird unersetzlich sein.
Letzter Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## bernd58

Lieber Konrad ,

mit Schrecken muss ich diese Zeilen lesen und es betrübt mich sehr.

Ich kann mich nur den ganzen Vorschreibern anschliessen.

Dein Fachwissen hat mir immer in irgend einer Weise bei meinen Entscheidungen geholfen.

Ich werde DICH ,deine Art, und dein Wissen sehr vermissen.

Die Lücke, die Du hinterlässt wird nicht zu füllen sein.

Danke dafür!!!!!

Ich wünsch Dir einen schmerzfreien, leichten ,letzten Weg.


Tschau Konrad...

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Konrad

Ich bin erschüttert, dass es Dich auf dieser Welt bald nicht mehr geben wird. Du bist mir oft mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden. Deine Meinung habe ich immer sehr geschätzt.

Ich hoffe, dass Du in Ruhe und Frieden  von dieser Welt in die Jenseitige wirst gleiten können.

Ich werde Dich immer in dankbarer Erinnerung behalten!

Alles Liebe
Pierrot

----------


## Hartmut S

_Harald hat mich ermächtigt und gebeten folgenden Text an Konrad zu schreiben.
Es ist Harald derzeit aus persönlichen Gründen (Harald wurde für sein Empfinden zu oft angefeindet und es wurden Beiträge gelöscht) derzeit nicht möglich, sich im Forum selbst zu  präsentieren.
_ 
Lieber Konrad,

wenn wir auch in den vielen Jahren des gemeinsamen Forumserlebens nicht immer einer Meinung waren, so bin ich in dieser Stunde ganz nah bei Dir, wie es zuletzt in Deinem Zimmer ganz oben im Klinikum Heidelberg der Fall war, als wir dort gemeinsam auf die unten liegende Stadt blickten, und ich versuche zu empfinden, was Dich gerade umfängt Es ist wohl ein Gefühl von Hilflosigkeit und dennoch dumpfer Ergebenheit auf den kommenden und noch unbekannten Ablauf,

Ich wünsche Dir ein schmerzloses Dahingleiten in die Welt, die wir alle einmal kennen lernen werden.


*"Bewahre Dir die Kraft der Erinnerung! Das Bewußtsein eines erfüllten Lebens und die Erinnerung an viele gute Stunden, sind das größte Gück auf Erden"*
(Cicero)

Herzliche Grüße
Harald
﻿

----------


## Briele

Lieber Konrad,

unsere Gedanken sind bei Dir und Doris. Ich lese hier die schönen Briefe an Dich, die Anteilnahme, Dankbarkeit, Respekt, Trauer und ja auch Liebe ausdrücken. All dies empfinden wir ebenfalls wenn wir an Dich denken. Es fällt mir schwer letzte Worte zu schreiben, wenn Du lebst. Ich weiß, irgendwann hilft nichts mehr, mag man nicht mehr, aber irgendwie hast Du bisher immer einen Weg gefunden, gab es etwas was Dich weiterbringt und so hoffen wir auch jetzt darauf. Diese Gehirnschläge sind eine ganz gemeine Attacke.

Ist es gut für Dich Abschiedsworte zu Lebzeiten zu lesen? Als die Kondolenzbriefe nach dem Tod meines Mannes, meiner Eltern eintrafen, da bedauerte ich, daß sie die nicht lesen können.

Keiner weiß wie es ist wenn man gehen muß, aber ich denke Du wirst das gut und leicht machen können. Das wünsche ich Dir. Die Liebe Deiner Doris wird Dich umgeben, auch die vielen guten Gedanken und Wünsche aus dem Forum und die Tatsache, daß Du ein lieber, guter Mensch bist möge ein großer Bonus sein. 

Jeder Mensch ist besonders. Ich war immer sehr beeindruckt von Deinem Wissen, aber noch mehr von Deiner Großzügigkeit dieses zu teilen, Deiner freundlichen Art im Umgang mit anderen, wie gelassen Du auf Beleidungen reagiertest, Deiner Bereitschaft Dich zu entschuldigen und ehrlich gesagt auch von Deiner Eselsgeduld, nein besser Engelsgeduld die man erleben durfte. 

Rastaman und ich sind dankbar, daß wir Dich und Doris kennenlernen durften, Euch in die Augen blicken, Euch umarmen konnten. Du hast mir gezeigt wie man manierlich eine Forelle zerteilt. Das kann ich seither und zu gerne würde ich wieder eine in Mandelbutter für Dich braten. 

Alles Liebe für Dich und Doris
Briele und Rastaman

----------


## goodhope

Lieber Konrad,

wir hatten keinen direkten Kontakt im Forum aber ich habe dich sehr dafür bewundert, wie tapfer du mit deinem Schicksal umgegangen bist und wie du immer für andere da gewesen bist, selbst wenn es dir gerade nicht gut ging. Ich bin sehr traurig, das zu erfahren.

----------


## JoergK

Lieber Konrad, 
... if friends in time be severed
someday we will meet again ...

Vielen Dank für Alles !
Ein herzliches Servus
Jörg

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Konrad,
die Mitforisten haben bereits geschrieben, was schreibbar ist.
Danke Dir für Alles, mach es gut und...von Trude Herr gibt es ein spätes Lied "Niemals geht man so ganz, irgendwas von Dir bleibt hier..."
Horst

----------


## Hvielemi

Carpe diem! d
Komrrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

wir wünschen Dir für morgen einen schmerzlosen Übergang in eine andere Dimension.

Hartmut und Brigitte

----------


## por991

Lieber Konrad, 
ich danke Dir für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz hier in diesem Forum. Du hast mir sehr geholfen.
 Gott schütze dich.

Richard

----------


## wolf44

Es bleibt eine riesige Zahl an wertvollen Beiträgen, die auch in Zukunft von vielen gelesen werden. In diesem Forum wirst Du nicht vergessen. Deine humorvolle Art auch in schwierigen Situationen werden wir sehr vermissen. Wir sind in Gedanken bei Dir.
Gabi und Wolf

----------


## buschreiter

Es fällt schwer, die richtigen Worte zu finden...außer VIELEN DANK

----------


## LowRoad

> Carpe diem!


Nimm gerade diesen Tag, so wie Du gelebt hast - klar und stark. Alles Gute auf der Reise ins Unbekannte.

_'There's nothing new beneath the sun
We watched it rise
In morning skies of fire and wine
The boats that carried us
Young golden lives
Leaving on a rising tide'_

----------


## Michi1

Ein großer Ratgeber auf unsere ab und zu dummen Fragen verlässt und für immer. Machs gut Konrad, Danke.

----------


## Carl70

Lieber Konrad, durch Dein Wirken hier hast Du großen und guten Einfluss auf viele hier gehabt. Allein Dein "Thread" ist so oft abgerufen worden, auch der Einfluss auf die vielen stummen Mitleser wird weiterwirken. Für Deine Hilfe danke ich Dir. Deinen Mut, Deine Fähigkeit zum Ausgleich und Deine analytische Schärfe bewundere ich. Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## rudi56

Lieber Konrad,
ich schließe mich hier den so zahlreichen Wortmeldungen an. Eindrucksvoll und bewundernswert wie du dich in unsere Sache hineingefuchst hast, ohne das Schöne auch im Kleinen des Lebens aus dem Auge zu verlieren. 
Rudi

----------


## adam 60

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter ,
Konrad ist tot.
seine Frau Doris hat es mir mitgeteilt vor einer Stunde.
er hat mich vorgestern um 17 Uhr angerufen das er mit Exit aus dem Leben scheidet.
er war wohl von seinen beiden Schlaganfällen stark in Mitleindschaft gezogen.
er konnte kaum sprechen .
bin darüber sehr traurig.
werde dazu Morgen noch mal was einstellen. 
Ruhe in Frieden 
Carpe diem 

Adam

----------


## Wolfjanz

Ruhe in Frieden, Konrad

Letzter Gruss!
Wolfgang

----------


## SeppS58

Also doch Plan "B". - Aber auch da blutet das Herz.

Carpe Diem Konrad! Ich trinke 2 Gläser Wein. Eins auf Dich .. und eins auf mich.

Bis bald,
Sepp

----------


## RalfDm

Konrad gehörte diesem Forum seit dem 7. Juni 2011 an. Seinen letzten  schon sehr von seiner Verfassung geprägten  Beitrag schrieb er am 9. August 2018. In diesen über sieben Jahren verfasste er 4.401 Beiträge, wahrscheinlich mehr als irgendein Anderer. Keiner, der seine Beiträge und klugen Analysen und Ratschläge gelesen hat, wird sie und ihn vergessen. Damit schließe ich diesen seinen letzten thread.
Ruhe in Frieden, Hvielemi!

----------

